# 2 cops shot (one killed) in Brooklyn



## Rocko (Dec 20, 2014)

I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.

Two NYPD cops shot one fatally in Brooklyn sources - NY Daily News


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 20, 2014)

He was assassinated. Probably by one of these nut jobs that have been protesting police brutality.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 20, 2014)

There's no war without casualties.   This is a war.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 20, 2014)

This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

I blame Sharpton, Jackson, Di Blasio, Holder and Obuma for this ASSISSINATION!!!...I also hold all you race baiters responsible, the ones that KNOW the true story, but will do anything to STIR THE POT of racial hatred, and black against blue crime!

It is now TWO cops dead!

*2 NYPD cops shot dead ‘execution style’ as ‘revenge’ for Garner*

New York Post ^

Two uniformed NYPD officers were shot dead Saturday afternoon as they sat in their marked police car on a Brooklyn street corner — in what investigators believe was a crazed gunman’s execution-style mission to avenge Eric Garner and Michael Brown. “It’s an execution,” one law enforcement source said of the 3 p.m. shooting of the two officers, whose names were being withheld pending family notification of their deaths. The tragic heroes were working overtime as part of an anti-terrorism drill when they were shot point-blank in their heads by the lone gunman, who approached them on foot from the sidewalk...


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2014)

Recent protests in Brooklyn had some calling for dead cops.
Now it has happened....
I'm sure some people are happy tonight.
At this point no one can say for sure the protests had nothing to do with this.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.



If the government doesn't care about cops killing civilians without just cause why should I care about civilians killing cops?


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2014)

It's gonna get a bit hotter between De Blasio and NYPD....


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...



Because they are the only ones standing between some THUG seeing you with a fist full of money, and knowing it's NOT a certainty he can just kill you, take the money and NOT have to pay for his crime!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuck the Cop killers and those who abjectly hate cops.

That is my position, and those opposed to it................well..........................


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Says who?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 20, 2014)

I bet Obama, holder and the media are happy! Fuckers.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You're an EASY target...you're big, muscular, young, and the PERFECT HIT for a young black thug to make his bones! ....Pint sized THUG to Bros..So Little me shot the big bastard in the back, he went down like a pile of shit!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 20, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There's no war without casualties.   This is a war.



And too many people are siding with the thugs and gangs.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

And MANY black people UNDERSTAND, and are NOT fucking Race Baiters, or fucked up liberals that believe that the police are there to harm them instead of to protect them!


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 20, 2014)

I trust the NYPD rank and file will round up the usual suspects and mete out the "appropriate response".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!




Oh, yes, this is certainly all Obama's fault!!  Impeach him!!!


----------



## sarahgop (Dec 20, 2014)

im having  hard time finding if the killer was black or white. will obama speak out?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> im having  hard time finding if the killer was black or white. will obama speak out?



Maybe because it doesn't matter.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 20, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> im having  hard time finding if the killer was black or white. will obama speak out?



He's black so this isn't that big a deal.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2014)

Race baiting fuckers.........now its on!!!


----------



## sarahgop (Dec 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > im having  hard time finding if the killer was black or white. will obama speak out?
> ...



i figured the animal was black since the  media wasnt mentioning race.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > im having  hard time finding if the killer was black or white. will obama speak out?
> ...



The hell it doesn't!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!
> ...



Of course it is dickhead... you allow the THUGS to riot, you invite them to the White House, you have Sharpton as you ambassador of Civil Rights, and you make statements such as 'The police acted stupidly" and you're damn straight, he's a BIG part of the problem!


----------



## sarahgop (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > im having  hard time finding if the killer was black or white. will obama speak out?
> ...



really? it sure mattered to the  media when it was always WHITE cop kills unarmed BLACK man


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...



You are a fucking loser you stupid fucking piece of shit mod.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 20, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Yeah, that's usually the first clue.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2014)

Vacation guy is toasting this.......bigoted fucker/


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## TimothysAlaska (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> I blame Sharpton, Jackson, Di Blasio, Holder and Obuma for this ASSISSINATION!!!...I also hold all you race baiters responsible, the ones that KNOW the true story, but will do anything to STIR THE POT of racial hatred, and black against blue crime!
> 
> It is now TWO cops dead!
> 
> ...




I blame the jack ass who shot the policemen.  Do you blame the parents of a murderer?   Sure sharpton does not help with his baiting but come on,  blaming those not responsible is saying  the murderer is not capable of making his or her own choices.  Unfortunately 2 policemen lost their lives, my heart goes out to their families.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

TimothysAlaska said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > I blame Sharpton, Jackson, Di Blasio, Holder and Obuma for this ASSISSINATION!!!...I also hold all you race baiters responsible, the ones that KNOW the true story, but will do anything to STIR THE POT of racial hatred, and black against blue crime!
> ...



Look up the word EMPOWER, THAT is what the above subversives have done to THUGS and have sent race relations back over 50 years!


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 20, 2014)

There are 35,000 active duty police officers in the NYPD probably twice that in retired.  The police should recognize that this is a war and start trying to win rather than roll over and die for liberal amusement.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice huh?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Rozman said:


> View attachment 35176
> 
> Nice huh?



And then THEY wonder why the answer back is "Your TYPICAL THUG NI66ER!"


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



What an intelligent argument.  You sure showed me.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Rozman said:


> View attachment 35176
> 
> Nice huh?



Yes, she obviously speaks for all 39 million blacks in the U.S.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are 35,000 active duty police officers in the NYPD probably twice that in retired.  The police should recognize that this is a war and start trying to win rather than roll over and die for liberal amusement.



I'm pretty sure they've been winning for a long time since almost none of them ever get prosecuted for the crimes they commit against the public rather frequently.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


 It now comes down to FEELINGS, not intelligence... as does much of what goes on in the world today! The THUG used no intelligence wasting those 2 cops, it was ALL FEELINGS!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are 35,000 active duty police officers in the NYPD probably twice that in retired.  The police should recognize that this is a war and start trying to win rather than roll over and die for liberal amusement.
> ...



Haters have to HATE.... we hear you!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 20, 2014)

I would love to see the cops in NY walk off the job.

I wonder how long it would take before all those piss ant progressives in the Rotten Apple would be begging them to get back to workk


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> I would love to see the cops in NY walk off the job.
> 
> I wonder how long it would take before all those piss ant progressives in the Rotten Apple would be begging them to get back to workk



Fairly sure certain sections would make Ferguson look like a campfire for Girl Scouts!


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are 35,000 active duty police officers in the NYPD probably twice that in retired.  The police should recognize that this is a war and start trying to win rather than roll over and die for liberal amusement.
> ...



Fuck you. How about that you piece of shit?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



  no argument here


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



What an intellectual debater you are.  I'll bet Harvard was busting down your door to recruit you.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You made it plain enough, subversive!


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2014)

Can you imagine the looting in New York?  Barneys....Macy's....Nordstrom.....Bloomingdales...........

Oh the joy! Oh the happiness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Loot loot loot!




Thugs.


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You are an embarrassment to these boards.  you are a fucking mod? You are a litetal piece of retarded shit.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



And yet you're the one here arguing at the level of a 13 year old.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...



Because two innocent men were executed for no reason.  Their families will never see them again - if they have children  - their children will now grow up without their fathers. How about that? 

 Do not let hatred of the government blind you to speaking up about what is wrong, Don't Taz Me Bro.  You're better than that.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...


Except there is no evidence of what you claim, in every instance a Grand Jury was convened. You are a sick asshole, here is hoping you need cops one day and they refuse to come.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm seeing a few more tweets from people happy that these cops got shot....
It's gonna get bad out there...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Oh well, that settles it then.  If the grand jury said so, cuz they're so honest and reliable.... 

Why grand jury indictments in police shootings are so rare - CBS News


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

TAZ....................

Are you happy that these 2 are dead?  

Speak into the microphone........................


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> TAZ....................
> 
> Are you happy that these 2 are dead?
> 
> Speak into the microphone........................



Not at all, but I'm not going to pretend I'm saddened by it either.  It was just a matter of time this was going to start happening.  When you push people too far eventually they push back.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2014)

For some Christmas came early....
Dead cops.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

So this is allegedly the shooter and he allegedly did this in retaliation for Eric Garner.  If Daniel Pantaleo had been prosecuted as he should have been then these two cops would likely still be alive.

 8220 They Take 1 of Ours Let 8217 s Take 2 of Theirs 8221 New York Man Executes Two Cops in Revenge Attack The Free Thought Project


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Rozman said:


> It's gonna get a bit hotter between De Blasio and NYPD....


De Blasio has nothing to do with this.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > TAZ....................
> ...


That is a wimpy ass response..............

They assassinated these cops because of the racial hate in the other case..............That's fucking righteous.................

You need to get your priorities straight.................the one killed in the other case had just robbed a store minor theft or not, and assaulted the clerk.

He got shot for trying to assault a cop who was in his police car.

This isn't justice for anyone................It is blind hate assassinating men trying to protect the public.

Tell it too the kids of the dead.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> 
> Two NYPD cops shot one fatally in Brooklyn sources - NY Daily News



Huh? He's the Mayor you bozo


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna get a bit hotter between De Blasio and NYPD....
> ...



I'm referring to the rising tension between the Mayor of NYC and the NYPD...


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> ...



If the families of the murdered officers resquest that the Mayor not attend I think he should stay away.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Rozman said:


> I'm seeing a few more tweets from people happy that these cops got shot....
> It's gonna get bad out there...


please, stop being so hysterical. Take one of the blue pills and call us in the am


----------



## Rocko (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> ...



Not follow the news much?

Cops tell de Blasio Stay away from our funerals New York Post


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

How sad.  RIP and thoughts to the victims' families and friends.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > TAZ....................
> ...


A gang member who murdered his girlfriend, and who then decides to use the ferguson bs to make his inevitably life in jail or death sentence seem righteous has won you over?

say it ain't so!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 20, 2014)

De Blasio is going to talk tonight?  What's he going to say? 

 "What do we got?  Dead Cops".

I hope the bastard mayor is happy.  His taking sides against the police makes him a co-conspirator in this assassination.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> And MANY black people UNDERSTAND, and are NOT fucking Race Baiters, or fucked up liberals that believe that the police are there to harm them instead of to protect them!



I like to see that.  I'm sure the fellow officers of the fallen and their families appreciate that a lot as well.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Please. grow the frig up


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Time to go after the Policemen's Unions -- The Patrolmen’s Benevolent Association distributed a flier to members, blaring: “DON’T LET THEM INSULT YOUR SACRIFICE!” Cops were encouraged to sign and submit the “Don’t Insult My Sacrifice” waiver to ban the cop-bashing pols from their funerals. -- they supported pols who went after other Unions.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> A gang member who murdered his girlfriend, and who then decides to use the ferguson bs to make his inevitably life in jail or death sentence seem righteous has won you over?



Not at all.  If he's caught he should be executed for triple homicide, assuming they don't gun him down first of which there is high probability.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 20, 2014)

The perp shot his girlfriend this morning. Killed himself after he killed the cops.

Doesn't sound anything like a revenge against cops shooting. Just another asshole with a gun he shouldn't have had.

Interesting how the RWNJs have claimed the shooter is African American without any evidence.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> All attempts to turn a tragedy into a political win aside.....let's look at the real motivation behind our resident nutter outrage. Coil
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Let me help you out here.

Dictionary and Thesaurus - Merriam-Webster Online

Type in the word "alleged" and read the definition.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

People are always saying 'politicians need to remember they work for us" 

How about police? Who do they work for? Police are there to serve the public. They need to get straight with the public and the public needs to stop hating cops. Fuck the police Union too.
The shooter in question here was a gang member who's days of freedom were limited because he murdered his girlfriend. If he were a righteously angry guy going after cops...but he wasn't and even if he were, going after cops is just plain ghetto stupid


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Ravi said:


> The perp shot his girlfriend this morning. Killed himself after he killed the cops.
> 
> Doesn't sound anything like a revenge against cops shooting. Just another asshole with a gun he shouldn't have had.
> 
> Interesting how the RWNJs have claimed the shooter is African American without any evidence.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Ravi said:


> The perp shot his girlfriend this morning. Killed himself after he killed the cops.
> 
> Doesn't sound anything like a revenge against cops shooting. Just another asshole with a gun he shouldn't have had.
> 
> Interesting how the RWNJs have claimed the shooter is African American without any evidence.



Apparently, he had made some posts on his facebook saying as much.  

“I’m Putting Wings on Pigs Today,” a person believed to be the gunman wrote on Instagram in a message posted just three hours before the officers were shot.

“They Take 1 Of Ours…Let’s Take 2 of Theirs,” the post continued, signing off with, “This May Be My Final Post.”

Gunman kills self after 2 NYPD cops fatally shot 8216 execution style 8217 as 8216 revenge 8217 for Garner New York Post


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > All attempts to turn a tragedy into a political win aside.....let's look at the real motivation behind our resident nutter outrage. Coil
> ...



The first part of that post was not meant to be posted. This new format does that sometimes. I just wanted to tell the dude who posted that article that I don't buy it.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > The perp shot his girlfriend this morning. Killed himself after he killed the cops.
> ...


Thanks, but I will wait for information from a more credible, and verifiable, source.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Ravi said:


> The perp shot his girlfriend this morning. Killed himself after he killed the cops.
> 
> Doesn't sound anything like a revenge against cops shooting. Just another asshole with a gun he shouldn't have had.
> 
> Interesting how the RWNJs have claimed the shooter is African American without any evidence.


one thing: the news reports have the guy saying something about gang membership in Baltimore, and goes to Bed-Sty saying on social media 'us' or 'one of us' -- he's black

unless of course it's Eminem?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Breaking news:

2 NYPD officers shot killed in ambush on cop car Fox News

*2 NYPD officers shot, killed in ambush on cop car*

A gunman shot and killed two New York City police officers as they sat inside their patrol car in Brooklyn Saturday, then fled to a nearby subway station where he turned the gun on himself.

The attack took place in Brooklyn at around 3 p.m., the New York Daily Newsreported.

“The perp came out of the houses, walked up behind the car and lit them up,” a high-ranking police official told the Daily News.  

The suspect then fled to a nearby subway station before he shot and killed himself.

An NYPD spokesman confirmed to Fox News that two officers were shot in the incident and were immediately taken to a nearby hospital. Police later told The Associated Press that both officers died from their injuries.

The New York Post reported that both officers were shot in the head at point-blank range, and that investigators believed the shooting may have been motivated by the deaths of Eric Garner and Michael Brown.

“I’m Putting Wings on Pigs Today,” a person believed to be the gunman wrote in an Instagram post that referenced both Brown and Garner posted just three hours before the officers were shot, the New York Post reported.

“It’s an execution,” one law enforcement source told The Post.

The gunman just started “pumping bullets” into the patrol car, another source said.

The suspect then fled to a nearby subway station before he shot and killed himself.

Two young officers gunned down by a protester who said he was getting revenge for Garner.  This is what happens when Leftist protesters are allowed to break laws, riot, burn cop cars, destroy businesses, and kill civilians.  What the hell did we expect them to do?

They took it to the next level.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 20, 2014)

Why doesn't the media tell us what race the killer was?


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> De Blasio is going to talk tonight?  What's he going to say?
> 
> "What do we got?  Dead Cops".
> 
> I hope the bastard mayor is happy.  His taking sides against the police makes him a co-conspirator in this assassination.


against the Police? The Mayor is in charge of the police

grow up


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



How about the Huffington Post?  Of course, it's not official yet.  I won't be surprised if it's true though!  

2 NYPD Officers Dead In Brooklyn Shooting


----------



## williepete (Dec 20, 2014)

Facebook Photo

Gunman kills self after 2 NYPD cops fatally shot 8216 execution style 8217 as 8216 revenge 8217 for Garner New York Post


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > The perp shot his girlfriend this morning. Killed himself after he killed the cops.
> ...



There have been pictures of the suspect circulating online, at least.  I don't know if any major television news channels have shown pictures.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 20, 2014)

williepete said:


> Facebook Photo
> 
> Gunman kills self after 2 NYPD cops fatally shot 8216 execution style 8217 as 8216 revenge 8217 for Garner New York Post



When are we going to start rioting and stating how our lives matter?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

OK, who DIDN'T see this coming? When protestors chant 'Dead Cops,' and the President and AG are both encouraging an 'us vs. them' mentality, this was the obvious next step. I will be surprised if there aren't more.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

I have to wonder just how much the Left wing terrorist was inspired by New York mayor Bill de Blasio, who sided against his own police department, expressed sympathy for the protesters, and joined in with the "facts don't matter" mindset that has fueled the protests over Ferguson and Garner.  Leftist murderers and terrorists take their cues from our leadership, from Obama insisting that cops need to be retrained even though they did nothing wrong to Eric Holder's justice department launching "white privilege" investigations into the shooting in Ferguson. 

I place the blame with our Democrat leaders. They called for this and it happened.  This is what happens when you put the Left in charge.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > A gang member who murdered his girlfriend, and who then decides to use the ferguson bs to make his inevitably life in jail or death sentence seem righteous has won you over?
> ...



Little gang banger dick saved the state some $$$ but proved to be a triple coward

A gunman shot and killed two New York City police officers as they sat inside their patrol car in Brooklyn Saturday, then fled to a nearby subway station where he turned the gun on himself.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 20, 2014)

He wasn't left wing.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Matthew said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Facebook Photo
> ...


We? You're a cop?

What a dufus!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> He wasn't left wing.



Yes he was.  He's one of you people and you're not going to escape association with him.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

This is truly sad.  These poor guys were just sitting in their patrol car, according to what I've heard.  Both of them shot in the head execution style, and less than a week before Christmas.  My God, that is cold.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> He wasn't left wing.



90% percent of his racial group voted for Obama. He is a gang member so chances are likely that he was left wing.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Why doesn't the media tell us what race the killer was?


conspiracy

they're even hiding his photos and his name. they won't even say what gang he belonged to

they did mention Bed/Sty and Baltimore though

on edit: seriously? get a clue


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't left wing.
> ...



He was touching a gun.  He couldn't have been left wing.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Wy would it be important in this case to mention the race of the no longer alleged, dead as a door nail suspect?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Ok, you're being funny. You actually got me to laugh.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't the media tell us what race the killer was?
> ...



In the link I posted, it says that he is allegedly a member of the "Black Gorilla Family."  Never heard of them, but then again, I am not a gang expert.  

"While the shooter had not yet officially been identified, law enforcement sources named him as Ismaaiyl Brinsley, according to the New York Times' J. David Goodmanand the Daily News. He is believed to have been a member of a Baltimore gang called the Black Gorilla Family, sources told the Daily News. The gang has vowed retribution for the deaths of Eric Garner and Michael Brown, black men killed by police officers. Rev. Al Sharpton was quick to condemn the killing, saying "any use of the names Eric Garner and Michael Brown, in connection with any violence or killing of police, is reprehensible and against the pursuit of justice in both cases."


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh!  Tabloid right winger news:

The New York Post reported that both officers were shot in the head at point-blank range, and that investigators believed the shooting may have been motivated by the deaths of Eric Garner and Michael Brown

they ran with the Ferguson crap. I wonder if any investigators come forward to back up the Post


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 20, 2014)

Matthew said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't left wing.
> ...



I did not see any report of the suspect's race.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

AvgGuyIA


AvgGuyIA said:


> Why doesn't the media tell us what race the killer was?


 dear average numbskull. the NYT mentioned the guy is black.

now crawl back under your rock


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> OK, who DIDN'T see this coming? When protestors chant 'Dead Cops,' and the President and AG are both encouraging an 'us vs. them' mentality, this was the obvious next step. I will be surprised if there aren't more.



Exactly right. You can expect the demonic Left and their leaders to absolve themselves of all responsibility and involvement with this, but we'll just remind them of how they accused Sarah Palin of inspiring Jared Loughner to go on a shooting rampage at a Gabriella Giffords event.

Only unlike Palin, they actually inspired violence and stoked the flames of hatred.


----------



## konradv (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't left wing.
> ...


How very Christian of you.  Remember, the next one's on you, then.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

Ramos and Wiu don't sound like crackers to me.

At least this dirt bag knew who and what he was.  No loss for the rest of us.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Ramos and Wiu don't sound like crackers to me.
> 
> At least this dirt bag knew who and what he was.  No loss for the rest of us.



Oh no! Two of the Policemen from Barney Miller?


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2014)

Look like the no justice no peace crowd kicked it up a notch...


killer of two nyc cops put up on instagram before killings: 'they take one of ours, we take two of theirs"


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...




I'll do you one better:


----------



## Disir (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm disgusted.  WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe the gang member meant they're killing us -- meaning gang members?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> AvgGuyIA
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


The media of television.  Nobody reads the NYT.  They are not revealing his race.  It goes against the liberal narrative.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I have to wonder just how much the Left wing terrorist was inspired by New York mayor Bill de Blasio, who sided against his own police department, expressed sympathy for the protesters, and joined in with the "facts don't matter" mindset that has fueled the protests over Ferguson and Garner.  Leftist murderers and terrorists take their cues from our leadership, from Obama insisting that cops need to be retrained even though they did nothing wrong to Eric Holder's justice department launching "white privilege" investigations into the shooting in Ferguson.
> 
> I place the blame with our Democrat leaders. They called for this and it happened.  This is what happens when you put the Left in charge.



Well that's what they were going for... they're trying to start race war.  So that they can move toward martial law.  Which will start a civil war.  Which they'll lose... in a scale on which no one has ever lost before... total and complete annihilation.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

*#ShootThePolice': Crazed man's online ranting before executing two NYPD officers, committing suicide*

AOL ^

A gunman shot dead two NYPD officers in Brooklyn before apparently taking his own life, NYPD sources tell AOL News. Ismaaiyl Brinsley, a 28-year-old black male, posted multiple times to a now-deleted Instagram account that he was getting revenge for the death's of Staten Island man Eric Garner and Missouri teen Michael Brown. One of the posts included his blood spattered pants....


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Ramos and Wiu

so much for the race war theory or 

the White Police Offers and innocent Black men


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think they both died...

2 New York police officers shot to death - CNN.com


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA
> ...



FOX News won't reveal the race?  Damn!


----------



## konradv (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I'll do you one better:


Typical!!!  Go right for the racist stance.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Blankets are insufficient evidence to determine race.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Disir said:


> I'm disgusted.  WTF is wrong with people?



Human nature?


----------



## konradv (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Well that's what they were going for... they're trying to start race war.  So that they can move toward martial law.  Which will start a civil war.  Which they'll lose... in a scale on which no one has ever lost before... total and complete annihilation.


I guess we're going to hear from all the racists tonight.  I'll bet you were shouting with glee when you heard about this.


----------



## Disir (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I'm disgusted.  WTF is wrong with people?
> ...



Ignorance. That has to be it.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Remember Matthew Frein...the white guy in PA that ambushed cops?  Where was the outrage then?  Oh...he was a Teaper nutter killing cops, so tyhat was okay.  Where was the outrage when there were snipers pointing guns at LEO at the Bundy ranch?  Oh, they were white....quite okay and they deserved the open support of every hate monger on this forum...Wait...what about the Bundy terrorists threatening to use women as human shields...where was the condemnation...oh, I forgot, that is ok because they were white.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's some more pictures of this POS:






Here's a picture of him on a pilgrimage to Compton:





Tough guy:


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Remember Matthew Frein...the white guy in PA that ambushed cops?  Where was the outrage then?  Oh...he was a Teaper nutter killing cops, so tyhat was okay.  Where was the outrage when there were snipers pointing guns at LEO at the Bundy ranch?  Oh, they were white....quite okay and they deserved the open support of every hate monger on this forum...Wait...what about the Bundy terrorists threatening to use women as human shields...where was the condemnation...oh, I forgot, that is ok because they were white.



Shut up.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's what they were going for... they're trying to start race war.  So that they can move toward martial law.  Which will start a civil war.  Which they'll lose... in a scale on which no one has ever lost before... total and complete annihilation.
> ...



What to be gleeful of?  It's merely the predictable result of evil.  

I've said since 9-11-01 that the Left would quickly turn on the US, aligning with our Islamic enemy and that the first of those would be the would-be 'disenfranchised blacks', the long forged product of US Socialism... and this is merely another example of that slowly coming to pass.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...


There are rogue cops but they aren't the majority. If criminals would obey the law, there would be more sympathy for cops killing civilians.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's what they were going for... they're trying to start race war.  So that they can move toward martial law.  Which will start a civil war.  Which they'll lose... in a scale on which no one has ever lost before... total and complete annihilation.
> ...



This is a picture of one of the cops gunned down by your comrade, you son of a bitch.


----------



## konradv (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> What to be gleeful of?  It's merely the predictable result of evil.
> I've said since 9-11-01 that the Left would quickly turn on the US, aligning with our Islamic enemy and that the first of those would be the would-be 'disenfranchised blacks', the long forged product of US Socialism... and this is merely another example of that slowly coming to pass.


  You're a POS racist.  You couldn't wait to jump on this.  You don't give a shit about the cops that were killed, .


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


You're in denial, my friend.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Remember Matthew Frein...the white guy in PA that ambushed cops?  Where was the outrage then?  Oh...he was a Teaper nutter killing cops, so tyhat was okay.  Where was the outrage when there were snipers pointing guns at LEO at the Bundy ranch?  Oh, they were white....quite okay and they deserved the open support of every hate monger on this forum...Wait...what about the Bundy terrorists threatening to use women as human shields...where was the condemnation...oh, I forgot, that is ok because they were white.
> ...


You are a hypocrite showing her true colors. You are a race baiter who only cares about thios savage murder because the suspect is black.   

You shut up with your faux outrage...you were rooting for the bad guys at the Bundy ranch.  You ignored the tea party terrorist, Metthew Frein, who ambushed cops in PA.

Pathetic hypocrite...that is you!


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Disir said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Ignorance = part of human nature

I hate the Policemen's Union, but I don't hate cops. I do not worship cops either. I have friends who are cops and am acquaintance of a Chief/ . I have very close like family that is NYPD

But I hate media and people on web when this shit happens


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> And MANY black people UNDERSTAND, and are NOT fucking Race Baiters, or fucked up liberals that believe that the police are there to harm them instead of to protect them!


That's what Officers Liu and Ramos were doing.  They were out there protecting the public from terrorists.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



So what?  He is still left wing.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > What to be gleeful of?  It's merely the predictable result of evil.
> ...



It's actually you Leftists who brought up race.  No conservative on this thread so far mentioned it.

Tell me who's the racist again?


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Remember Matthew Frein...the white guy in PA that ambushed cops?  Where was the outrage then?  Oh...he was a Teaper nutter killing cops, so tyhat was okay.  Where was the outrage when there were snipers pointing guns at LEO at the Bundy ranch?  Oh, they were white....quite okay and they deserved the open support of every hate monger on this forum...Wait...what about the Bundy terrorists threatening to use women as human shields...where was the condemnation...oh, I forgot, that is ok because they were white.
> ...




he has a more than valid point


----------



## konradv (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Blankets are insufficient evidence to determine race.
> ...


You're a racist POS, .


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Ramos and Wiu
> 
> so much for the race war theory or
> 
> the White Police Offers and innocent Black men



I think he wanted to kill cops.  

*Ismaaiyl Brinsley fired at NYPD officers Rafael Ramos and Wenjian Liu in their squad car in Bedford-Stuyvesant sources said. Hours earlier, Brinsley shot his girlfriend in Baltimore and boasted in social media about wanting to kill cops. Both officers later died at Woodhull Hospital.*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



And you're a troll. I won't be seeing your posts anymore.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Shut up, douche.  You don't know me.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



So you think blankets *can* indicate race?


----------



## konradv (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> .Tell me who's the racist again?


*You are*. You and your racist friends couldn't wait to jump on something like this.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > What to be gleeful of?  It's merely the predictable result of evil.
> ...



You on the left have absolutely no room to talk, none, nada, zip.  You use people like Kleenex.  You especially like to use blacks like we on the right never could.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

MizMolly said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Most shootings of civilians by Police are not by rogue cops.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Afraid not.


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't the media tell us what race the killer was?
> ...




BGFs< Black Guerrilla Family...Baltimore Police  had warned the NYC early on about ugly talk coming from the gang....


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I have read your posts.  I know you fit in quite well here.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



I never claimed his race whatsoever.  It's you and one other troll that started in on race.  This is your obsession, not mine.


----------



## konradv (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > You're a racist POS, .
> ...


Racist AND a wuss.  Truth hurts, huh?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > What to be gleeful of?  It's merely the predictable result of evil.
> ...



ROFL!  You're totally helpless aren't ya young lady?


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Wy would it be important in this case to mention the race of the no longer alleged, dead as a door nail suspect?



If he was a veteran that would be part of the headline...


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Ramos and Wiu
> ...



He was a gang member pos   good riddance, society is better off


----------



## konradv (Dec 20, 2014)

Freewill said:


> You on the left have absolutely no room to talk, none, nada, zip.  You use people like Kleenex.  You especially like to use blacks like we on the right never could.


You don't know anything about me, but now we know you're all to willing to jump on the racist bandwagon.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I doubt that you've read my posts.  I wasn't a member here when those events occurred, smarty.


----------



## williepete (Dec 20, 2014)

I hope this doesn't spark off a few copy cat psychos or even one. This could spiral out of control real quick.

What option would cops have?
-Don't show up for work.
-Go full blown paranoid at work.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh yes he does. Much of the outrage comes from people who are anti authoritarian types who give implicit if not tacit support to certain shooters of LEO.


----------



## konradv (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ROFL!  You're totally helpless aren't ya young lady?


Not denying you're a racist, I see.  At least you're self-aware.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like the murderer was black, so there can't be any racism involved here.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Hell, the hate teaper ilk on this forum cheered when the 2 white, savage teapers killed a cop in NV and placed a teaper flag over his body. 

Hypocrites...the lot of you with your bullshit outrage.  Shame on you using the death of 2 cops to spread your ignorant hate and filth.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Cross said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Wy would it be important in this case to mention the race of the no longer alleged, dead as a door nail suspect?
> ...




Only if he where one of those creepy Vietnam Era vets who run around claiming all sorts of crap


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe cops will start shooting innocent gang members in retaliation?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Hell, the hate teaper ilk on this forum cheered when the 2 white, savage teapers killed a cop in NV and placed a teaper flag over his body.
> 
> Hypocrites...the lot of you with your bullshit outrage.  Shame on you using the death of 2 cops to spread your ignorant hate and filth.



You're a jerk.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Better watch out, they might start a thread about you for supporting killer Negroes and hating the military.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

I heard he had lunch with President Obama and Attorney General Holder only a week before this.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, the hate teaper ilk on this forum cheered when the 2 white, savage teapers killed a cop in NV and placed a teaper flag over his body.
> ...


Sure thing, Sweetie. Continue on with your faux outrage.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Nutz is a perfect screen name for you.    You got it right.  Lol.


----------



## JFK_USA (Dec 20, 2014)

Nothing shows that this guy was politically motivated in fact, he had killed his wife beforehand so I don't why the right is claiming it was a left wing motivated attack

Edit: sorry shot a woman.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


How so?  2 cops died and your ilk turn it into a race baiting thread.


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> He wasn't left wing.


Pretty safe bet he voted for Obabble.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I am outraged.  Two completely innocent men, gunned down, for what?  They were sitting in the car minding their business, according to all reports.  I'm sure their families would appreciate your sympathy.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



My ilk?  Who is my "ilk?"  What do you know about me?  Oh, that's right, nothing.


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Who says I don't have sympathy for them.  This is a race baiting thread...the op and his ilk have no interest in showing sympathy or even caring about the cops...they simply want to turn it into a race war. My bet...they are calling their buddies and planning to play warrior in the woods next weekend...knowing that they will never get their fat asses out of their lazy boy.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I know they aren't. A lot of people, like the Ferguson protesters, think all cops are bad. I was just saying there are some, but not the majority.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Ravi said:


> The perp shot his girlfriend this morning. Killed himself after he killed the cops.
> 
> Doesn't sound anything like a revenge against cops shooting. Just another asshole with a gun he shouldn't have had.
> 
> Interesting how the RWNJs have claimed the shooter is African American without any evidence.


Well, he did post on facebook that he was going to do this...it was certainly related to the Eric Garner/ Michael cases


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Nothing shows that this guy was politically motivated in fact, he had killed his wife beforehand so I don't why the right is claiming it was a left wing motivated attack


Maybe she was right wing.


----------



## Yurt (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...



how can you be this retarded?  

you don't care if two innocent cops are gunned down execution style, but you will bitch about a cop killing a civilian, non execution style. 

fuck you and you have been tazed asshole


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO!  I SO adore the sweeter ironies.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Nothing shows that this guy was politically motivated in fact, he had killed his wife beforehand so I don't why the right is claiming it was a left wing motivated attack



According to you people, Loughner was a conservative and inspired by Sarah Palin's target maps to shoot up a Giffords gathering.  This guy being a Leftist has at least a little more merit.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't left wing.
> ...



It is all but an absolute certainty.


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2014)

This shooting is the direct consequences of all the race hatred being preached by the filthy ass Libtards.  They think they can preach victimization to minorities and then walk away free with a few more vassal votes but it doesn't play out that way. 

That fucking shithead Communist Bill de Blazio is as much responsible as anybody else with his cowardly support of the anti police rioters.

When dumbass Libtards go to the polls to vote in corrupt, confused and incompetent Left Wing leaders we get bad government and shit likes this is the consequences.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Matthew said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't left wing.
> ...


Gang members don't vote.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

He probably didn't vote at all. He was a gangster.  But he's part of the Left wing machine going along with the narrative promoted by the Left that white "privileged" cops are gunning down innocent black people in the street or choking them to death.  And with Obama, Holder, and De Blazio stoking this narrative, this is clearly Left wing violence.


----------



## The VOR (Dec 20, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't left wing.
> ...


And it's a pretty safe bet you are a complete asshole.  I figured you would be thrilled that these two cops got killed.  After all, if you looked at their last names, it is pretty clear both of the officers were minorities.  One of them asian and the other one latino, or as you would most likely call them, a gook and a sp*c.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


What you originally posted was uncalled for and TheOwl's response to you was too.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 20, 2014)

The VOR said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...





And you have the gall to talk about other people being assholes?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm loathe to speak ill of the deceased, but where is the situational awareness? You can't let someone sneak up on you from behind with a weapon. Jesus.

Oh, and Nutz, there are of course some idiots who okay with white violence towards police, but there are a FAR higher percentage of negroids who are okay with violence towards police when it's a black doing the violence.

Jesus, these guys were just doing their jobs. Why anyone has to turn this into anything but a "My God, who would do such a thing" thread is beyond me.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

The VOR said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



It's amazing that all the racist statements on this thread so far have been made by you Leftwats. You people are so racist, you assume everyone else is too, when in fact most conservatives don't even care what race the victims are, only that they were gunned down by a coward.  Race is your obsession. Not ours.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow!  Ignorance abounds.  Please pray for their families and stop making this a debating match.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Well they do when ya pay'em to vote... not only that but they make wonderful 'volunteers' to round up other reprobates to vote.


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

"New York City cops on Saturday were rattled after a missive warned that an undercover officer had forwarded a "credible threat to Detectives assigned to Homicide Section" that "10 BGF members (Black Gorilla Family) have begun preparing to shoot an on duty police officer."

The Black Guerrilla Family is a militant group active in the Maryland prison system. It was formed in San Quentin Prison in California in the late 1960s, and has historical ties to the Black Panthers and its offshoot, the Black Liberation Army. BLA members were responsible for the murder of several police officers, including the 1972 slaying of NYPD officers Rocco Laurie and Gregory Foster. 

NYPD officers warned that Black Guerrilla Family members are looking to shoot an on-duty cop SILive.com


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Cross said:


> "New York City cops on Saturday were rattled after a missive warned that an undercover officer had forwarded a "credible threat to Detectives assigned to Homicide Section" that "10 BGF members (Black Gorilla Family) have begun preparing to shoot an on duty police officer."
> 
> The Black Guerrilla Family is a militant group active in the Maryland prison system. It was formed in San Quentin Prison in California in the late 1960s, and has historical ties to the Black Panthers and its offshoot, the Black Liberation Army. BLA members were responsible for the murder of several police officers, including the 1972 slaying of NYPD officers Rocco Laurie and Gregory Foster.
> 
> NYPD officers warned that Black Guerrilla Family members are looking to shoot an on-duty cop SILive.com




Time, well past time actually, to do whatever i necessary to decimate prison gangs


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

The VOR said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


I don't get this thrilled thing. I see people saying that when their leaders are essentially proclaiming that the cops are the bad guys, these incidents are inevitable. And when I say incidents I mean murders. It certainly isn't something to be thrilled about, more like expected and dreaded.


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Doesn't look like he missed too many meals either.  Those EBT cards are a blessing.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> I'm loathe to speak ill of the deceased, but where is the situational awareness? You can't let someone sneak up on you from behind with a weapon. Jesus.


They shouldn't have to worry about someone sneaking up on them from behind. 



> Oh, and Nutz, there are of course some idiots who okay with white violence towards police, but there are a FAR higher percentage of negroids who are okay with violence towards police when it's a black doing the violence.


LOL...if you say so...even though the majority of cop killers are white...but where is your outrage there?  Hypocrites...but you are an expert on negroids...stormfront educates you on everything black, right?



> Jesus, these guys were just doing their jobs. Why anyone has to turn this into anything but a "My God, who would do such a thing" thread is beyond me.


Says one of the biggest race baiting procks on this forum.


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > "New York City cops on Saturday were rattled after a missive warned that an undercover officer had forwarded a "credible threat to Detectives assigned to Homicide Section" that "10 BGF members (Black Gorilla Family) have begun preparing to shoot an on duty police officer."
> ...



I'm sure Baltimore's finest is working hard to develop useful information.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't left wing.
> ...



"One of you people"

EXACTLY which posters are you accusing of terrorism and murder?

Man up and answer. 

.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 20, 2014)

I get it now, liberals don't think guns are for defending themselves from tyrant cops, they think they're for assailing peaceful cops.

I get it now. Liberalism is a mental disease.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > "New York City cops on Saturday were rattled after a missive warned that an undercover officer had forwarded a "credible threat to Detectives assigned to Homicide Section" that "10 BGF members (Black Gorilla Family) have begun preparing to shoot an on duty police officer."
> ...


You do realize, there are white prison gangs too, right?  But that is besides the fact...there will always be gangs in prison...pussies need protection.  Just ask GrampaMurkedYou, the ex-con


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > I'm loathe to speak ill of the deceased, but where is the situational awareness? You can't let someone sneak up on you from behind with a weapon. Jesus.
> ...




Where is my outrage at what you idiot? Back when that whole Bundy incident happened, and that picture of that moron up on the highway pointing a rifle at police was posted, I posted that if I were there and on sniper duty, I would have killed that man the moment I seen him pointing a rifle at a LEO. 

That guy was white. His behavior was outrageous.

Just because you want to pretend like every white person here is okay when white people do the things that we get mad at blacks for doing, doesn't make it so.

There's a race baiter in this thread alright. YOU


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


lol...yeah, okay.  The teaper victimization card is getting ridiculous.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...




See, there you go race baiting again, nowhere in my post did I say ANYTHING about the color of any prison gangs.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


I have started threads about Vietnam Era Veterans and the frauds some are


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Bodecea isn't that old.


----------



## Londoner (Dec 20, 2014)

This guy has neither a formal nor informal relationship to the Left.

(Can you imagine having to hang out with a person like the OP? He has no standards for what comes out of his mouth. He probably never took a university level course on politics or history, and he gets all his information from TV, radio or the Internet - from Rightwing sources that prey upon the uneducated. It's very easy to disparage the Left without inventing spurious connections, but the OP lacks the discipline and courage to put in the effort....)


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Lol....Perp is allegedly connected to the BFG's, if he is, it is a connection to a group that has long targeted police officers....why are you bringing race into it?


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Yurt said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



You're misrepresenting what Dont Taz Me Bro is saying. Grow up


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



This thread isn't about that...start one and ill be there...


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Wow!  Ignorance abounds.  Please pray for their families and stop making this a debating match.




SPOIL SPORT!!!!  KILLJOY!!!


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I don't have to think anything...the silence of when whites act badly as opposed to the faux outrage when blacks act badly is evident.  Where was the outrage when Matthew Frein ambushed state troopers in PA?  None!  No outrage  when the teaper nutters killed a cop in NV...none!  Only outrage if a black is involved.  You define yourself, you racist prick.  You are the one who plays this race card...all the time.  But I guess calling blacks, negroids, should tell us that you are the MLK type, not the David Duke type.  Go back to Stormfront, you make this forum reek of hate.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Cross said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Because that's what race baiters do.

I bet if you're in the ice cream aisle and Nutz sees you buy some vanilla ice cream he'd be all "hey why not get chocolate ? Racist.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I bet Obama, holder and the media are happy! Fuckers.


See ya.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No you don't.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Cross said:


> "New York City cops on Saturday were rattled after a missive warned that an undercover officer had forwarded a "credible threat to Detectives assigned to Homicide Section" that "10 BGF members (Black Gorilla Family) have begun preparing to shoot an on duty police officer."
> 
> The Black Guerrilla Family is a militant group active in the Maryland prison system. It was formed in San Quentin Prison in California in the late 1960s, and has historical ties to the Black Panthers and its offshoot, the Black Liberation Army. BLA members were responsible for the murder of several police officers, including the 1972 slaying of NYPD officers Rocco Laurie and Gregory Foster.
> 
> NYPD officers warned that Black Guerrilla Family members are looking to shoot an on-duty cop SILive.com




Stop making them out to be Ten Feet Tall.


----------



## mamooth (Dec 20, 2014)

Dancing the graves of two cops is a new low even for ODS filth. There appears to be no muck too foul for those ghouls to dive into.

I'd ask if the ODSers feel shame, but it's clear they don't. Feeling shame would require they possess a conscience, a trait that sociopaths lack.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > im having  hard time finding if the killer was black or white. will obama speak out?
> ...


See ya.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Remember Matthew Frein...the white guy in PA that ambushed cops?  Where was the outrage then?  Oh...he was a Teaper nutter killing cops, so tyhat was okay.  Where was the outrage when there were snipers pointing guns at LEO at the Bundy ranch?  Oh, they were white....quite okay and they deserved the open support of every hate monger on this forum...Wait...what about the Bundy terrorists threatening to use women as human shields...where was the condemnation...oh, I forgot, that is ok because they were white.


Moron alert, there was outrage right here on this forum over the PA shooting and relief when he was captured dumb ass. AS TO THE REST SIMPLY DID NOT HAPPEN.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Cross said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Have you read the thread...I was not the person introducing race...or are you one of those with tunnel vision who doesn't see the teaper race baiting effort.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



These things have only just begun... they've been knifing people out of nowhere, for nothing for weeks and while you see a report here and there, it has been largely unreported and they've gone out of their way to not mention the obvious.  Prior to that it was "the Knock-out Game".  

Inevitably, they will begin to turn in earnest toward Islam and in that, they'll be taught to build bombs, IEDs, VBIEDS.  Their tendency is to burn down their own hoods... so for the foreseeable future, there will be little to concern most people.  But eventually, they'll hit the road and at that point, we will be justified to clean this mess up.  So we can rest assured, that THAT will be when the brown-clown will run up the Martial Law flag and it will be ON!


----------



## Freewill (Dec 20, 2014)

Londoner said:


> This guy has neither a formal nor informal relationship to the Left.
> 
> (Can you imagine having to hang out with a person like the OP? He has no standards for what comes out of his mouth. He probably never took a university level course on politics or history, and he gets all his information from TV, radio or the Internet - from Rightwing sources that prey upon the uneducated. It's very easy to disparage the Left without inventing spurious connections, but the OP lacks the discipline and courage to put in the effort....)



Of course you pretend to not understand why the OP posted what he did.  EVERY single time there is a shooting the first thing out of the liberals mouth is that it was a right wing gun nut.  So being as this is a black man, which would be hard to pin on the right, the left wing is paid back.  Thoche as they say.  But you knew that, nice righteous indignation.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Rozman said:


> View attachment 35176
> 
> Nice huh?


Of course you can find that crap.  There are plenty of morons on the internet.  Just look at some of the posters here.


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > "New York City cops on Saturday were rattled after a missive warned that an undercover officer had forwarded a "credible threat to Detectives assigned to Homicide Section" that "10 BGF members (Black Gorilla Family) have begun preparing to shoot an on duty police officer."
> ...




Who? It's an article written two weeks ago.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

Londoner said:


> This guy has neither a formal nor informal relationship to the Left. ...



ROFLMNAO!

Now isn't that _PRECIOUS?_


----------



## reconmark (Dec 20, 2014)

Londoner said:


> This guy has neither a formal nor informal relationship to the Left.
> 
> (Can you imagine having to hang out with a person like the OP? He has no standards for what comes out of his mouth. He probably never took a university level course on politics or history, and he gets all his information from TV, radio or the Internet - from Rightwing sources that prey upon the uneducated. It's very easy to disparage the Left without inventing spurious connections, but the OP lacks the discipline and courage to put in the effort....)



Isn't that to be expected???...people like the o.p. love to be the first to point his finger at other people and shout "GET HIM!!!!"


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Remember Matthew Frein...the white guy in PA that ambushed cops?  Where was the outrage then?  Oh...he was a Teaper nutter killing cops, so tyhat was okay.  Where was the outrage when there were snipers pointing guns at LEO at the Bundy ranch?  Oh, they were white....quite okay and they deserved the open support of every hate monger on this forum...Wait...what about the Bundy terrorists threatening to use women as human shields...where was the condemnation...oh, I forgot, that is ok because they were white.
> ...


There was no outrage as compared to your outrage right here...once your ilk found out Frein was a white guy...you quit caring about the issue because you coulodn't play your race game.  

And you are saying Bundy terrorists didn't have sniper positions with guns trained on LEO?  Are you saying that the teapers didn't say they will use women as human shields...or are you just trying to justify that behavior while condemning other behavior. 

HYPOCRITE...why don't you go make another post accusing someone of saying something they never said.


----------



## percysunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

.

So the victims were officers Ramos, and Liu.

Hmmmm....

.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 20, 2014)

Should I expect the SPL (southern poverty law center) to condemn this murder and act of terror by libbies?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Hell, the hate teaper ilk on this forum cheered when the 2 white, savage teapers killed a cop in NV and placed a teaper flag over his body.
> 
> Hypocrites...the lot of you with your bullshit outrage.  Shame on you using the death of 2 cops to spread your ignorant hate and filth.


Provide a link to support this claim


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> > This guy has neither a formal nor informal relationship to the Left.
> ...



LOL!  Well he "Got" himself... right after he killed those two police officers.  So that doesn't really make any sense.  '_cause homey deyuhd._


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Cross said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



The Black gangbangers. Daesh, commies,


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait! 
A criminal used an illegal and banned item to shoot to law enforcement personnel?

Well I guess it's true then!?!

*CRIMINALS DON'T FOLLOW OR OBEY LAWS*

QUIT TRYING TO DISARM THE LAW ABIDING.


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Ive read enough of the thread to see the lowest common denominator on both sides...It makes me sad we have come to this


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are 35,000 active duty police officers in the NYPD probably twice that in retired.  The police should recognize that this is a war and start trying to win rather than roll over and die for liberal amusement.
> ...


Just like how the FBI internal reviews have come out 151-0 when it comes to justifiable force:


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

Open season on Niggas now?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Should I expect the SPL (southern poverty law center) to condemn this murder and act of terror by libbies?



You probably shouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


Oh Lord I hope not. It's what I've feared about black America for years. That they'll force a race war and of course they'll lose. I have 4 mixed children who would be considered black living in the US. Luckily we have room for them here if it ever comes to that.


----------



## reconmark (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Londoner said:
> ...



Don't worry about it making sense to you...some folk won't get it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, the hate teaper ilk on this forum cheered when the 2 white, savage teapers killed a cop in NV and placed a teaper flag over his body.
> ...



How racist to ask the poor negro to substantiate his claim. I bet if he was a white guy you wouldn't have asked for proof.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Oh Lord I hope not. It's what I've feared about black America for years. That they'll force a race war and of course they'll lose. I have 4 mixed children who would be considered black living in the US. Luckily we have room for them here if it ever comes to that.



I have two half-black nieces that I'd immediately have to shelter in this event.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 20, 2014)

My condolences to families of these  police officers.


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


 
I don't comprehend how posting the written word does any more than expose those that need it....even if it hurts...you do realize you are all over the map?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## reconmark (Dec 20, 2014)

Antares said:


> Open season on Niggas now?



You really don't want that.


----------



## Yurt (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



pound sand dainty


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 20, 2014)

It touched my heart when Big Bird spoke in Spanish.  What a pandering puke he is.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, the hate teaper ilk on this forum cheered when the 2 white, savage teapers killed a cop in NV and placed a teaper flag over his body.
> ...


How can I post a link to show your LACK of outrage?  Of something doesn't exist (caring about white people killing cops) then how can I link it?  How about you give me a link SHOWING your outrage when a white person kills a cop.  There are more than a dozen examples of white cop killers this year alone...so I am sure you can find at least one outrage post - if it exists (which it does not).


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

skye said:


> Can you imagine the looting in New York?  Barneys....Macy's....Nordstrom.....Bloomingdales...........
> 
> Oh the joy! Oh the happiness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Loot loot loot!
> 
> ...


^^^  Secretly wants it so she can say "I was right!"


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> I blame Sharpton, Jackson, Di Blasio, Holder and Obuma for this ASSISSINATION!!!...I also hold all you race baiters responsible, the ones that KNOW the true story, but will do anything to STIR THE POT of racial hatred, and black against blue crime!
> 
> It is now TWO cops dead!
> 
> ...


The monkey thugs show their true colors, yellow.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


You made a claim back it up.


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Open season on Niggas now?
> ...



Apparently it's not about what anyone but the Nigga's want.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...


Um every case where a death occurs goes to a hearing or onward to a trial all depending on the case or cases that come forth in America, otherwise the system has to have time to work, but vigilante style killings won't work and they never have worked, *so here you are advocating or being OK with cop killings* ? Sadly what causes me to scratch my head is the Ferguson case, and how that case has been handled there, because once people saw Michael Brown robbing that store, and then him and his accomplice made their way down that street as if they weren't scared of the devil himself, and in which ultimately led to Micheal's death because he was feeling invincible that day, should have calmed the masses who thought the cop just shot him down in cold blood that day. I mean they (the people of Ferguson) were wrong in their assessment of the case, and even after the damning evidence was made available to them, their pride wouldn't allow them to do the right thing in which was to understand that they were wronged by judging the case in the media, instead of waiting for the wheels of justice to turn for them instead.

How can a people be so prideful that they can't back off when they find out they were wrong in a case ? The Eric Garner case is different, because I think the cops may have acted wrongfully when they choked the man like they did, because they had enough officers there to arrest him without choking him at all. It wasn't a racial thing though, but just an over reaction of the law or a wrong call on the officers part who decided to choke Eric to subdue him. Still it may be that Sharpton and his ilk want a war, and so this may be what is motivating the crowd instead of seeking justice through the proper channels as it should be.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Londoner said:


> This guy has neither a formal nor informal relationship to the Left.
> 
> (Can you imagine having to hang out with a person like the OP? He has no standards for what comes out of his mouth. He probably never took a university level course on politics or history, and he gets all his information from TV, radio or the Internet - from Rightwing sources that prey upon the uneducated. It's very easy to disparage the Left without inventing spurious connections, but the OP lacks the discipline and courage to put in the effort....)



Yeah, it's a shame I didn't get a formal education so I could turn out to be another bubble headed Leftist like you.  You Leftists don't like being Loughnered? Tough shit.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh RetiredGySgt ...still waiting for you to clarify...are you saying Bundy cop killers didn't train sniper weapons on LEO.  Are you saying white, hate filled Bundy supporters didn't threaten to use women as human shields...like terrorists while they were in a standoff with LEO?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> > LOL!  Well he "Got" himself... right after he killed those two police officers.  So that doesn't really make any sense.  '_cause homey deyuhd._
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it making sense to you...some folk won't get it.



What's to get Mark? 

The OP said:



> Two young officers gunned down by a protester who said he was getting revenge for Garner. This is what happens when Leftist protesters are allowed to break laws, riot, burn cop cars, destroy businesses, and kill civilians. What the hell did we expect them to do?
> 
> They took it to the next level.



Where is there room for disagreement?  Honestly?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Are you defending the monkey thugs? If so, go jump off a cliff retard.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


LOL...nice try.  You know damned well I can't provide a link when your hate ilk didn't care or comment because the suspect was white.  How pathetic, hypocrite.


----------



## Disir (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Sure. It's human nature. It's also a lot of hype. You have people who truly think that by either killing or assaulting cops they win a badge of honor.  This guy murdered his girlfriend and then as if he was serving some type of justice decided to kill two cops AND was banking on suicide by cop.  

Subsequently, any type of change has been set back. The people that are most vocal (currently) lack the foresight necessary to alter this course.


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 20, 2014)

The VOR said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


I looked at their uniforms GERTRUDE...GFY.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 20, 2014)

Antares said:


> Open season on Niggas now?



I like Niggas, but I don't like *******. There's a great difference between those two terms. For instance, Ron Paul is my nigga.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Please show me where I have defended anyone?  Did you defend teaper terrorists?  Did you support the teaper, Matthew Frein?  DId you shout as loud as you are shouting now.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Oh RetiredGySgt ...still waiting for you to clarify...are you saying Bundy cop killers didn't train sniper weapons on LEO.  Are you saying white, hate filled Bundy supporters didn't threaten to use women as human shields...like terrorists while they were in a standoff with LEO?


They were thugs to. I won't defend buddy. Are defending these thugs in NYC?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

MaryL said:


> My condolences to families of these  police officers.



^^^^ Nominated best post on this thread. I agree.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rozman said:


> It's gonna get a bit hotter between De Blasio and NYPD....


I listened to De Blasio, and he is an idiot big time in my opinion.. I mean where do they find these kinds of people at, and how do they get to be in powerful positions like they do ? Kidding me right..


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

A nigga to me is anyone no matter what color who thinks that they can act outside the norm.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Search for a Fallen Officer

I'm outraged over ALL of them

PS you wanna bet that WAY more than 12% of them were shot and killed by blacks?

And if you are too stupid, or dishonest, to understand and admit why 12% would be an important figure, well you can go on ignore with the other retards.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


I don't even know who Matthew Frein is.


----------



## reconmark (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > > LOL!  Well he "Got" himself... right after he killed those two police officers.  So that doesn't really make any sense.  '_cause homey deyuhd._
> ...



Sure, I'll explain it, if you really didn't get it.

My comment was meant to address the fact that all sort of assumptions were made by the poster in order to inflame irrational fear and animosity.

No one has stated that the perpetrator was a "protestor","liberal" and who is "them"???
 It comes off as the type of person who heads a lynch mob and works them into a frenzy to harm anyone that resemble "them."


----------



## MaryL (Dec 20, 2014)

Not seeing white cop supporters rioting and burning down their own neighborhoods. Why is it Black anti cop  folks are doing  that, hurt their own communities and loot and  shoot and  all that? What does  that prove , exactly?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh RetiredGySgt ...still waiting for you to clarify...are you saying Bundy cop killers didn't train sniper weapons on LEO.  Are you saying white, hate filled Bundy supporters didn't threaten to use women as human shields...like terrorists while they were in a standoff with LEO?
> ...


Again, show me where I have defended anyone.  Your ilk like to make accusations and assign arguments that aren't true...but if you didn't have hate filled knee jerk reactions...you would see where I condemned these savages.


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2014)

At the end of the day...  New Yorkers are also to be blamed!

They wanted de Blasio ...and de Blasio they get.....the rule of the mob ... the rule of chaos

This would not have happened under Rudy Giuliani.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > > LOL!  Well he "Got" himself... right after he killed those two police officers.  So that doesn't really make any sense.  '_cause homey deyuhd._
> ...



The Left is illustrating the Broken Window Theory Broken windows theory - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

You allow law breaking, it only incentivizes more.  Leftist "tolerance" just got two young cops killed.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Not seeing white cop supporters rioting and burning down their own neighborhoods. Why is it Black anti cop  folks doing  that, hurt their own communities and loot and  shoot and  all that? What does  that prove , exactly?


Tribal mentality.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


EXACTLY!!!  PA tea party supp0rter/ terrorist who ambushed and killed a PA state trooper.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...



^ In case you're wondering why USMB has been sucking moosecock


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

Antares said:


> A nigga to me is anyone no matter what color who thinks that they can act outside the norm.


Tell that to a group of negroes


----------



## reconmark (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for proving my point...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Oh RetiredGySgt ...still waiting for you to clarify...are you saying Bundy cop killers didn't train sniper weapons on LEO.  Are you saying white, hate filled Bundy supporters didn't threaten to use women as human shields...like terrorists while they were in a standoff with LEO?



Who did they kill with the Bundy situation? Why are you lying? Just to be a bad ass black? Women there put themselves in front of their men, not placed there by the men. What would you have whites do about a WHITE SURVIVALIST that had an experience with police and wanted revenge? There were more than a few threads in here where we of the right said they should hunt that prick down and kill him, why not go back and look instead of making stupid statements!


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


That guy. Prove he was a tea party member.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Because two innocent men were executed for no reason. Their families will never see them again - if they have children - their children will now grow up without their fathers. How about that?


I know you're talking about the cops, but you could very well be talking about the guy in WalMart, killed while holding a WalMart product, in one of their aisles.

You could very well be talking about the guy who was walking down the street with a toy sword, who cops pumped bullets into for no reason.

You could very well be talking about the 12 year old kid, who never even got the chance to drop his toy gun.

You could very well be talking about Eric Garner.  It doesn't matter if he was selling loose cigarettes - the NYPD has already said that it is not an arrestable offense, it's an infraction that is ticketed.  So he should never have been trying to collar him in the first place.

All of these people had families.


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > A nigga to me is anyone no matter what color who thinks that they can act outside the norm.
> ...



It is what it is.

Why do blacks think that whatever they do is justified by whatever somebody else did?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh RetiredGySgt ...still waiting for you to clarify...are you saying Bundy cop killers didn't train sniper weapons on LEO.  Are you saying white, hate filled Bundy supporters didn't threaten to use women as human shields...like terrorists while they were in a standoff with LEO?
> ...


Because he is a stupid libtard.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Not seeing white cop supporters rioting and burning down their own neighborhoods. Why is it Black anti cop  folks are doing  that, hurt their communities and loot and  shoot and  all that? What does  that prove , exactly?



They don't care. Someone else will come along and pay to repair the damages, someone always does. All Obama has to do is declare Ferguson a disaster area and all those people will get PAID for destroying their own property.

It's shameful.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Sorry it can't be more like stormfront for ya....Freedom of Speech goes BOTH ways in case you were wondering.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Antares said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



It's not just blacks.  The Left in general operates on the principle that two wrongs make a right and that reasoning is suffused in all their arguments.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



oh please, I also still don't know the name of the guy who shot these two cops without looking. It's not exactly a household name.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 20, 2014)

Black are really hurting them selves. It  hurts them, those little temper tantrums blacks have , riots,  looting, not helping anyone.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

8216 NYPD Gets What They Deserve 8217 Here 8217 s How Some Celebrated the Shooting Deaths of Two Ambushed New York City Police Officers TheBlaze.com

Some more news as the Left celebrates the death of two innocent men.

Again... the Ideological Left rests entirely in Relativism.  

Relativism is the doctrine which holds that knowledge, truth, and morality exist only in relation to one's cultural, societal, historical and personal context, and, as such can never be the result of soundly reasoned moral absolutes.

It is through this deviation in reason that relativism axiomatically rejects the *objectivity* which is essential to truth.  

And with truth being essential to trust and, _both of those_ being critical to the establishment of a soundly reasoned morality, and because a soundly reasoned morality is essential to Justice... it becomes clear to reasonable people, that Relativism can never serve justice.

See how that works?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


LOL...whatever you say.  Vigilante Show me a thread where the USMB hate ilk called for the terrorist teapers to be hunted down.  From what I recall, you hypocrites were supporting the standoff and rooting for the terrorists when they said they would use women as human shields.


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>




Nigga's be sayin "You white fucks owe me".


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


EXACTLY...because it was a white guy killing a cop.  Your hate ilk don't care about those incidents...you only race bait on the occasion black violence occurs...and if it is a slow week, you post stories from years ago from the dredges of the internet.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> ]
> EXACTLY!!!  PA tea party supp0rter/ terrorist who ambushed and killed a PA state trooper.


By the by, could you provide some evidence that he was involved with "the tea party?"


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Go do your own work, I'm not your Boy! And WHY DID YOU LIE about Bundy and a killing? You lose any kind of credibility with shit like that! They were there to protect Bundy, from an overzealous Harry Reid, who wanted, and still wants that land! Feeding cows on public land ... how does that relate to the assassination of 2 cops?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...





Let's be honest here. There is a never a slow day when it comes to black violence.

But speaking of that, where are your posts condemning blacks for killing other negroes?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...




Something tells me if he was...we would have heard that endlessly 24/7 so odds are he wasn't....


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

Antares said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



Relativism... it's the addled reasoning through which Evil animates the Ideological Left.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


Look it up yourself...hell, you didn't even know who he is!    No blacks involved, dumbbearguy has no clue!


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Disir said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...




nothing has been set back, except to people wafflers on the fence. to hold any progress hostage to this is just silly.

are you a waffler?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...




Bundy is in the wrong, and so were his "supporters" your position would be more credible if you admitted that.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



In other words, another claim by Nutz that he can't back up.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > TAZ....................
> ...


I suppose it's too bad the two cops weren't caucasions, huh?


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Not seeing white cop supporters rioting and burning down their own neighborhoods. Why is it Black anti cop  folks are doing  that, hurt their own communities and loot and  shoot and  all that? What does  that prove , exactly?



whites have too much to lose. so don't blacks in affluent neighborhoods. wtf?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Which is irrelevant.  Darren Wilson had no idea about the convenience store when he stopped Brown.

But let's go with that...  If we come to find that the officers broke the law in any way earlier that day then their murders are justified, right?

See how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


What tension?

Because he ended stop & frisk?  If that's it, tough shit.  The enlisted men don't give the orders.


----------



## Zander (Dec 20, 2014)

This is so sad and so useless. I blame the asshole who pulled the trigger.He is a pile of garbage. 

But he was goaded on by race-bating assholes like Al Sharpton,  Bill DeBlasio, Barack Obama, and Eric Holder.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Mark... do you honestly believe that there is any degree of separation from the Race hustlers that fomented that murder and the Ideological Left?


----------



## percysunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

.

None of this shit would have happened if New York City had lower tobacco taxes.

.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




^ Still pretending that whites are as violent and criminalistic as blacks


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

Antares said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...


It's a cultural thing. Not racial.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


What lie...please be specific.


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2014)

Two weeks ago the shitheads in New York were marching in the streets chanting "kill the police".  

That Communist Mayor of NY, shithead Al Sharpton, the AG of the US and the fucking President of the US  were all inciting them to riot because they said the NY police dept was racist. 

The convoluted thing is that the Garner killing was not racial.

By the way, many police stood and turned that backs on de Balzio when he entered the room for the press conference.  He has no respect of the police department.  He needs to go.

Of course this is all the consequences of the people of New York electing Libtards that can't really govern and don't have the right morals.  They get what they asked for.


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...




Nope, it is pure Racial animosity.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You said someone was killed with the Bundy incident!


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmmm...checked a CNN site....that guy who shot the troopers?  if he had any connection to the Tea Party they would have led the story with it...local reports make no connection ....

Brown attacked the officer which set off the sequence that led to his death...I do believe from the Grand Jury we know the cop knew they were suspects....

But the real point...brown and his thug friend knew they robbed the store when the cop rolled up on them...and he attacked....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



^admits that he's told so many lies that he's not sure which one someone is referring to.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 20, 2014)

Figures.



> Police believe New York City cop killer was a member of the Black Guerrilla Family: sources





> The cold-blooded cop-hater who gunned down two police officers in Brooklyn on Saturday is suspected of being a member of a notorious prison gang that has declared open season on the NYPD.
> 
> Detectives were headed to Baltimore on Saturday night to probe Ismaaiyl Brinsley’s ties to the Black Guerrilla Family, sources told the Daily News.
> 
> ...



Cop killer in NYPD slays ran with Black Guerrilla Family - NY Daily News


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Where..show me.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> .
> 
> None of this shit would have happened if New York City had lower tobacco taxes.
> 
> .



It would have been something else.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's hilarious that they admit they are gorillas.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Again, I'm not your BOY, you go back and look. You made the statement, now live with the lie!


----------



## MaryL (Dec 20, 2014)

Whatever, I support the Denver or Ferguson or the New York Police department. Because....  I will take a cops word over a small baller asshole black criminal.  I have seen what liars blacks can be in a criminal investigation, and, that's something MSNBC needs to investigate. All the phony lies and allegations about racism  blacks perpetrate to hide their crimes. That needs to be investigated.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


^Admits that he is a racist POS who only participates and creates race baiting threads...only so he can point his stinky little finger and call everyone else racists and race baiters. So ignorant, he didn't even know about Matthew Frein...because he is a white teaper killer.


----------



## reconmark (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Yes, I do.


----------



## mdk (Dec 20, 2014)

I am from PA and I have family near where is this shooting occurred. It has never been reported that the fool that ambushed those two State Troopers had any ties to the Tea Party whatsoever.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Of course I knew about him, I didn't know his name off the top of my head, probably most don't. I doubt you did.

Oh, and proof that he was with the Tea Party?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


No, I did not, Catboy.  You are that desperate of a racist that you have to lie?  That is pretty pathetic, even for you.   All yo have to do is copy and paste...that so called comment should be on this pager...(but I never made it, so you will play the boy game in your effort to show your true colors).


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I thought of that.  He may have just known he was gonna get caught and decided he would martyr himself - at least he'd be remembered.  And that seems to be the most important thing to gang members - their reputation.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

mdk said:


> I am from PA and I have family near where is this shooting occurred. It has never been reported that the fool that ambushed those two State Troopers had any ties to the Tea Party whatsoever.




and this ^ is why you are on of the few respectable liberals on this site.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

mdk said:


> I am from PA and I have family near where is this shooting occurred. It has never been reported that the fool that ambushed those two State Troopers had any ties to the Tea Party whatsoever.


He was outraged over a black President...claimed he lost his rights, claimed that gov't is too intrusive...he was certainly a teaper.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Oh, I guess you are still in denial that whites kill cops (and at a higher rate than blacks).


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 20, 2014)

NYT says TWO police plus perp dead.

Get used to it America.  It's the future liberals have planned for you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> Two weeks ago the shitheads in New York were marching in the streets chanting "kill the police".
> 
> That Communist Mayor of NY, shithead Al Sharpton, the AG of the US and the fucking President of the US  were all inciting them to riot because they said the NY police dept was racist.
> 
> ...



It's unfortunate that those two cops paid the ultimate price for Leftist policies.  It's why I believe that the innocent cry up to heaven to a vigilant God, decrying the injustice that those who set deadly policies are never the ones who pay the price for them.  De Blazio, Sharpton, Holder, and Obama will never take responsibility for the people they get killed.  Hillary summed it up nicely, "What difference does it make?"  The Left will continue to kill and move on to the next victim. And those who kill will never have to answer for it.

Not in this life.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is it that the media usually accuses these guys of being Tea Party members or Conservatives...until the facts come out and they aren't...but in this case....no mention in national or local stories about him being in the Tea Party...

he was some sort of re enacter of Serbian wars or something....but no Tea Party...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



oh, so you're another negro who doesn't understand what " a higher rate" means?

I'll ask again, do you think blacks have shot <12% of the cops shot in 2014?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2014)

Very sad but not surprising given all the hateful rhetoric being put out.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



There you go... you lie right out in front of everyone and now you deny it... You're just too fucking stupid, and a LIAR to even answer!


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I am from PA and I have family near where is this shooting occurred. It has never been reported that the fool that ambushed those two State Troopers had any ties to the Tea Party whatsoever.
> ...




actually, no....from what I read they all say he had a problem with police for some reason....no mention of that other stuff...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Then let me introduce you to somebody who combines race hustling, Leftist ideology, and Leftist politics all in one person.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Billc said:


> Why is it that the media usually accuses these guys of being Tea Party members or Conservatives...until the facts come out and they aren't...but in this case....no mention in national or local stories about him being in the Tea Party...
> 
> he was some sort of re enacter of Serbian wars or something....but no Tea Party...


It is a massive conspiracy.  The tea party pays the media not to report the truth about teaper killers...plus, they are a shadowy organization - terrorists - that hide their true beliefs and identities.  Just like the couple that killed the cop in NV...they were teapers but the Tea Party created a FAKE facebook page to show otherwise.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Billc said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




Bill, Nuts is insane, don't let him pull you through the looking glass.


----------



## reconmark (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Sure...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the media usually accuses these guys of being Tea Party members or Conservatives...until the facts come out and they aren't...but in this case....no mention in national or local stories about him being in the Tea Party...
> ...




cereal_killer 

Take this post to the conspiracy forum please.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


What exactly did I say?  Can't prove it....you racistshave gotten really pathetic in your efforts.  What a liar.  I almost respected you before Vagaracist.  Go fuck a cat, liar.  

But I suppose you can call me Boy again, and that shold get your racist buddies to back your lies - POS racist scum.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the media usually accuses these guys of being Tea Party members or Conservatives...until the facts come out and they aren't...but in this case....no mention in national or local stories about him being in the Tea Party...
> ...



Now you're just plain deranged, besides being a liar! Talk about a CONSPIRACY theory, I heard Nutz was smart, seems that was a lie perpetrated on us by other subversives!...Perhaps a conspiracy?


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...




That woman is one of the ugliest women on the face of the earth, inside and out.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


You mean creating conspiracy theories...like liberals posing as teapers to make them look bad is frowned upon.    Hypocrite and a racist.  Pretty pathetic.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Billc said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


There are many different news sources out there...you should give it a try.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > De Blasio is going to talk tonight?  What's he going to say?
> ...


He sided with the same protesters calling for Dead Cops.  He got his wish.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You want me to call you a ni66er? I can do that. Ifit wets your pants! And you still are a liar! No one was killed at Bundy, fucking idiot! And why even bring that up when it has NOTHING to do with the assassination of 2, shall we call them White Latino, and a White Asia cops? I mean look who killed that thug Trayvon.... this meets that criteria!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Antares said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Probable she is, now that Helen Thomas died.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Rev. Al Sharpton was quick to condemn the killing, saying "any use of the names Eric Garner and Michael Brown, in connection with any violence or killing of police, is reprehensible and against the pursuit of justice in both cases."









How many Right-Wingers will praise Sharpton?


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There's no war without casualties.   This is a war.


Between whom?

And whose side are _you_ on?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Which is, itself, a report of the suspect's race................


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rev. Al Sharpton was quick to condemn the killing, saying "any use of the names Eric Garner and Michael Brown, in connection with any violence or killing of police, is reprehensible and against the pursuit of justice in both cases."
> ...




Sorry....sharpton's sins stain his soul until he gets to heaven.....look up Tawana Brawley and the riot he started that got people killed...he is a race hustling poverty pimp who soils the White House whenever he enters it....


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...




stop misrepresenting what the Mayor did.

geesh

people like you are ruining America with your hatred and anger. You're one level above the cop killer, maybe two levels


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I never said anyone was killed at the Bundy ranch, racist liar.  As for calling me a n!gger, your ilk does it on a daily basis (along with your personal threats).  Nothing new...I just like it when you pussies define yourselves as the racist scum you actually are.  Pussy.

Go fuck a cat, pussyboy.


----------



## mdk (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I am from PA and I have family near where is this shooting occurred. It has never been reported that the fool that ambushed those two State Troopers had any ties to the Tea Party whatsoever.
> ...



If you can show any me proof of that he was a member of the Tea Party I am willing to take a look at the evidence. It has not once been reported by the local media that he had any ties at all. I think you are merely drawing your own conclusions.


----------



## Nova78 (Dec 20, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!


*And Obama could give a shit ,he and the clan are on a 17 day vacation in Hawaii  living it up on your dime, probably chewing on a Cuban cigar.*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I have to wonder just how much the Left wing terrorist was inspired by New York mayor Bill de Blasio, who sided against his own police department, expressed sympathy for the protesters, and joined in with the "facts don't matter" mindset that has fueled the protests over Ferguson and Garner.  Leftist murderers and terrorists take their cues from our leadership, from Obama insisting that cops need to be retrained even though they did nothing wrong to Eric Holder's justice department launching "white privilege" investigations into the shooting in Ferguson.
> ...



Did you get away from the orderlies again?


----------



## Clementine (Dec 20, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> I did not see any report of the suspect's race.



The liberal media usually only reports the race when it's a white person.

This was cold-blooded murder.    It was no accident.    The guy wasn't defending himself.    He intended to kill cops and he did it.    None of those things can be said regarding the Brown or Garner cases.   At least the piece of shit shot himself and didn't waste anyone's time with a trial.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > im having  hard time finding if the killer was black or white. will obama speak out?
> ...


The hell it doesn't.

If it matters, whether the cop who shot Brown or Garner was white, then it matters, if the lowlife bastard who shot the two NYPD cops was black.

What's good for the goose...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 20, 2014)

Mayor Bill "I supported the Sandinistas" de Blasio was born Warren Wilhelm.

When cops came under attack because Al not so Sharpton and other race bait-ers were unhappy with a Grand Jury determination, Mayor Wilhelm spoke a little disparagingly of his own police department.

Many of the uniformed officers of the NYPD can't stand this rabid red joke of a Mayor.

And when a piece of shit like the thug that assassinated two NYC PD cops today attacks, he wraps himself in the rhetoric of hate.  (I am glad the lowlife piece of shit murderer is dead, by the way.) The police are under attack in more ways than one.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There's no war without casualties.   This is a war.
> ...


I think it is pretty obvious whose side she is on.  She has been calling for a race war in her racist rants.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Clementine said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see any report of the suspect's race.
> ...



He'll still be a victim.

Wait for it.....


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Yes, I pulled that Bundy thing right out of your racist ass! You lying piece of shit! YOU are what even decent blacks would call a N!GGER! Nothing but a huckster like Sharpton and Jackson, and the obomanation! You can't fuck shit, your dickless! Damn little cartoons sure do hit the nail on the fucking head!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Mayor Bill "I supported the Sandinistas" de Blasio was born Warren Wilhelm.
> 
> When cops came under attack because Al not so Sharpton and other race bait-ers were unhappy with a Grand Jury determination, Mayor Wilhelm spoke a little disparagingly of his own police department.
> 
> ...



The police are the scapegoats for failed Left wing policies.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Yet the pussy can't provide a link or quote where I said what he claims.  HOw pathetic...go search the internet for memes...and avoid the truth  Pussy!


----------



## percysunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



.
I never agreed with Helen Thomas' politics, but I respected her tenacity. She would have never put up with the BS that the current Press Corp seems to roll over for.

.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Based upon what Mark?  I'm interested in hearin' what ya have to say.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I read most of the grand jury reports.  Wilson heard the description over the radio.  They matched the description of the convenience store.  it stated, not when he stopped Brown, but when Brown was walking down the middle of the road a car having to avoid him.  He told Brown to get out of the road, and then Brown approached the police car.  The initial altercation was Brown jamming the door of the police car shut and punching Wilson through the window.  Wilson could not get out of the car as Brown had it shoved shut.

This is what started it.  Brown basically jay walking and then starting in on Wilson AT HIS CAR............during this time Wilson did realize that Brown matched the description called out over the radio.

Brown wasn't innocent of anything.  Brown attacked Wilson in his car.

Read the grand jury report.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



I have a confession to make. I once used her face to scare my kids into behaving better....that's after the fear of the Travelocity gnome wore off.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Nailed it... Both are completely ate up with evil.  Horrible human beings.  At best neither rises to the minimal threshold required to claim 'humanity'.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Cops turned their backs on DiBlasio as he entered the news conference!


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2014)

Nova78 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!
> ...



there he is....






look...I dislike this President so much!....all that is happening now is  his fault...Hussein is the most  divisive President ever

My feeling of aversion towards him and towards Holder and Valerie Jarrett ...and ...de Blasio....towards the whole bunch of thugs....knows no bounds.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


you mean thread?


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> This is truly sad.  These poor guys were just sitting in their patrol car, according to what I've heard.  Both of them shot in the head execution style, and less than a week before Christmas.  My God, that is cold.


It's positively Neanderthal-ish.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

Grand Jury Volume 05


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Cops turned their backs on DiBlasio as he entered the news conference!


they keep doing they will loose more support form the public

jesus


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Cops turned their backs on DiBlasio as he entered the news conference!
> ...


Or DiBlasio will lose support and face a recall election.  If he loses the police, he loses his city.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

slow night, so let's see if Nutz is right about whites killing a higher a ratio of police than blacks

Oops, he's wrong.

2011 statistics

77 alleged offenders were identified of felonious killings on a LEO. 43 white. 29 black. the rest other.

Now an idiot would say "haha 55% of assaults were by whites, while "only 37%" were committed by blacks proves that whites kill cops at a higher ratio"

But a non idiot understand that that is not true.  Those stats only show that a higher ratio of cops were killed by whites than by blacks , but we'd expect that considering that 66% of our population is white compared to 12% black.

No, to get the TRUE ratio you have to figure how often a member of each race is likely to felonious kill a cop.

So for whites we see 43 felonious killings per 220M people
For blacks 29 per 39M people.

Right away we can see Nutz is wrong, but let's do the math anyway.
For whites we have, .43 killings per 2.2M people , or .43 per 2,200,000 or .215 per 1.1M people.

Broken down we see that roughly one person in every FOUR million commits a felonious kills on a police officer.

what's the ratio for blacks? Let's see.

29 for 39M people. That equal .74 per million, OR 3 per FOUR million.

So blacks are 3 times more likely to feloniously kill a cop than whites.

FBI mdash Officers Feloniously Killed


----------



## MaryL (Dec 20, 2014)

Prove racism, Jesus, prove it. Stop alleging it. Stop shoving it in our  faces without any proof, is that too much to ask? Hands up, I cant breathe   is just so much malarkey, just prove the allegations or shut the hell up...really.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 20, 2014)

He lost the police.....they voted for that...now they have to live with it....decades from now....a new Guiliani will be elected and the streets will be safe again....


----------



## Nova78 (Dec 20, 2014)

*

 

Ismaaiyl Brinsley*


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> slow night, so let's see if Nutz is right about whites killing a higher a ratio of police than blacks
> 
> Oops, he's wrong.
> 
> ...


Afain...let's do 2014 and use the cops down website.  Go ahead.  Try it...because the FBI doesn't categorize terrorism (when a white kills a cop) the same way.  How about using some first hand stats from 2014?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Fuck you, asshole.  Bodecea served honorably.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > slow night, so let's see if Nutz is right about whites killing a higher a ratio of police than blacks
> ...



LOL setting aside your stupidity in calling when a white calls a cop terrorism, OBVIOUSLY the FBI does count whites who kill cops, since they counted you know 43 of them.

 Feel free to counter my claim with your own research.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> *so here you are advocating or being OK with cop killings* ?


He said he didn't care, not that he was advocating it.

Why are you Right-Wingers so dishonest in every argument?


----------



## norwegen (Dec 20, 2014)

I predict more cop killings for the sake of killing cops, perpetrated by lefties both black and white.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




I thought he didn't have the police? make up your mind


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


That is the thing...idiot...you didn't do any research.  You are using second hand sources.  You can look up each killing and who was responsible by visiting the cop memorial website.  

But again, Googling stormfornt to find FBI stats that work in your favor is not research.  Dumbass!    pathetic racists.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

Body cams would have been really helpful on this one huh?

Any questions why police want military vehicles?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


I was simply sharing what I saw on the news.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Please show me where I have defended anyone?  Did you defend teaper terrorists?  Did you support the teaper, Matthew Frein?  DId you shout as loud as you are shouting now.
> ...


Exactly!  You just made Nutz' point.  Frein was never on your radar, never on your 'Outrage Meter'.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Ha!  Beat me to it.


----------



## TimothysAlaska (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> slow night, so let's see if Nutz is right about whites killing a higher a ratio of police than blacks
> 
> Oops, he's wrong.
> 
> ...



Omg!   let me show how smarter I am then a bear by doing fudgy math.  That'll show em!  So this this is my reason for being a race baitin teaper!  That'll show em! You just won the useless award of the day by wasting so much time trying to outdo nutz!  Your my hero !!!  Ok what do you propose the government should do for the black community?  How to solve the problem in your post?  Keeping in mind your for smaller government?I am guessing?  I suppose the answer would be nothing?  

What are you gonna do when obama is not president anymore and Fox News runs out stories?  Maybe they can do stories on what Obamas kids eat for lunch everyday!  Oops they already did that....lol They can't go 3 minutes without saying his name.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 20, 2014)

Zander said:


> This is so sad and so useless. I blame the asshole who pulled the trigger.He is a pile of garbage.
> 
> But he was goaded on by race-bating assholes like Al Sharpton,  Bill DeBlasio, Barack Obama, and Eric Holder.



And it's not the first murders Sharpton has inspired! (I think this puts his body count at ten.)

I wonder if we might see a mass resignation of NYPD cops...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



^refusing to posts evidence which proves facts posted in a thread are wrong. Winning debates since.................never.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

Frein had to hide in the forest, without the support of his "people".  Don't remember any demonstrations in support of his position ever.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

TimothysAlaska said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > slow night, so let's see if Nutz is right about whites killing a higher a ratio of police than blacks
> ...



NOTHING

oh, by the way sonny, check ANY of threads on the lunch program and see where I stand.

Further, feel free to show where I mentioned Obama in this topic. 

Moron


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

Back on the OP.  A scumbag killed his girl friend, executed two police officers sitting in their car, and then blew himself away............good riddance.............and still the people here are attempting to basically justify this..................................

My original statement on this thread stands..............with one addition.  May the killer have a special seat in hell for his actions.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Do you know why the FBI stats don't reflect the students killed at Sandy Hook?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> That's hilarious that they admit they are gorillas.




No, you're not a racist.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




Because the students killed at Sandy Hook weren't cops feloniously killed while in the line of duty?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

Crawl back into your bottle Tramp.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 35176
> ...


Maybe not all, but enough to make it a very big problem.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

And these mother fucking criminals wonder why they don'rt get treated like anything more than the animals that they are...


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 20, 2014)

williepete said:


> I hope this doesn't spark off a few copy cat psychos or even one. This could spiral out of control real quick.
> 
> What option would cops have?
> -Don't show up for work.
> -Go full blown paranoid at work.


Shoot every black thug they see.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Nice try.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Is that the guy?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2014)

Stuff Black People Don t Like - SBPDL


----------



## MaryL (Dec 20, 2014)

Blacks need to get over this racism stuff and get real, stop blaming whites for their mental issues. All the violence in black communities, all the fear, that's a black thing. Not racism. Don't blame whites. The Vietnamese, Irish, the Catholics got past this stuff. Why can't blacks? in 250 years, they still blame others  for their failures. That is sooo cheap. Get over IT.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

We can make bullets faster than police, the math is pretty simple.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 20, 2014)

"Certain" groups DEMAND cops lay off. One of that group kills a couple cops. The rest of the group will be left wondering why cops continue to target their communities.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's what they were going for... they're trying to start race war.  So that they can move toward martial law.  Which will start a civil war.  Which they'll lose... in a scale on which no one has ever lost before... total and complete annihilation.
> ...


Your side is so far up it's ass on this one. 
Two police officers minding their own business are assassinated and all you can do is circle the wagons around your politically correct protected classes.
YOU are the racist piece of shit.....
You getting run over by an exploding gasoline truck would make me laugh until my sides hurt.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's what they were going for... they're trying to start race war.  So that they can move toward martial law.  Which will start a civil war.  Which they'll lose... in a scale on which no one has ever lost before... total and complete annihilation.
> ...


Yeah...YOU


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


Typical lib..Taking the way way out.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Billc said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


See?  Nothing good he ever does will elicit anything from you extremists other than a 25 year old case.

But you'll watch Ollie North and Mark Fuhrman on FOXNEWS and not give a second thought to their histories.

Because race and Party.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


You have just become my personal cause.
You may as well report me to the mods now. I will make you cry.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are 35,000 active duty police officers in the NYPD probably twice that in retired.  The police should recognize that this is a war and start trying to win rather than roll over and die for liberal amusement.
> ...



So, you are in favor of the action today and you are ready to wear the T shirt with the assasin's name on it?

I believe there are racist cops, but I believe we can deal with it without the likes of Sharpton, Obama,Holder, Di Blasio or war on police officers.  Those men just make matters worse.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > .Tell me who's the racist again?
> ...


Race bating left wing drippy snatch licker


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

konradv said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > You on the left have absolutely no room to talk, none, nada, zip.  You use people like Kleenex.  You especially like to use blacks like we on the right never could.
> ...


You brought race into this. No one else. 
Test tube baby


----------



## Disir (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I'm not a breakfast person. I'm not a waffler. I am a realist. 

Yanno, people become cops because they think cops are superheros. They will get the bad guys. Instead, they are political pawns. They are hated because everyone is supposed to obey the law except the individual getting the ticket or arrested. Laws are for lesser humans. They are supposed to be robots. It doesn't even cross people's minds that these folk are SUPPOSED to go home after work.  When they do realize this small little fact, people are actually offended.  

The nature of the job creates an us versus them mentality. It's text book. It's a recognized issue. The problem is that it currently is an us versus them.  Now, you currently have 45 gun related deaths this year for LEO.  You have politicians that are playing it for all they have.  You have people lashing out for both real and imaginary race issues and a mob sense of justice.  

So,  I'm thinking not only is there a need to deal with the ordinary bullshit but the additional crap that came along.  
I'd say that it is a hell of a setback in more than community relations.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2014)

Matthew said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Facebook Photo
> ...





No worries bro.......its getting close. Spoke to about a dozen people tonight at a hockey game about this incident..........pretty much strangers. Consensus was........"ok....open season time for cops on the savages............." OR "Fuck those assholes.......cops get a call, they sit in their car and finish their coffee and let the mofu's waste each other"

Regular people are sick of this black victimhood bs..........


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

mdk said:


> If you can show any me proof of that he was a member of the Tea Party I am willing to take a look at the evidence. It has not once been reported by the local media that he had any ties at all. I think you are merely drawing your own conclusions.


Stop playing stupid games.

Tell me: what do you think he was, politically?  Big Obama supporter, you think?  Maybe even an Elizabeth Warren/Occupy Wall Street guy?

Or do you think he is a conservative, and most likely a hard-core Libertarian?

Now where are the teabaggers on that scale?


----------



## Jackson (Dec 20, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> I would love to see the cops in NY walk off the job.
> 
> I wonder how long it would take before all those piss ant progressives in the Rotten Apple would be begging them to get back to workk



Hmmm... interesting.  They walk off until the mayor resigns.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

The VOR said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


Holy shit...Is it possible for you to be more inaccurate?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Yet the pussy can't provide a link or quote where I said what he claims.  HOw pathetic...go search the internet for memes...and avoid the truth  Pussy!







Nutz said:


> Yet the pussy can't provide a link or quote where I said what he claims.  HOw pathetic...go search the internet for memes...and avoid the truth  Pussy!



N!GGER...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Show us your degree.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.


I am happy if they were dirty cops. If not then I feel for their families.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...


  Let's get the pulse of America from people at a hockey game.    A bunch of canadians and canadian lovers!


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2014)

what I want to know is what is New York police going to do

or

not   do

what is their plan?

to protect themselves and the community

from Thugs Inc.....

because

they will have to do something

something that does not smell of PC

so what will that be


----------



## mdk (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > If you can show any me proof of that he was a member of the Tea Party I am willing to take a look at the evidence. It has not once been reported by the local media that he had any ties at all. I think you are merely drawing your own conclusions.
> ...


I am not playing any games, stupid or otherwise. I don't know his political affiliations anymore  then you do. If you have some proof that he has ties to the Tea Party then I am willing to be convinced.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Nova78 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!
> ...


I hope he has a great time, eats the finest food, gets daily massages, and gets plenty of rest and relaxation.  He deserves it!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 20, 2014)

Rozman said:


> For some Christmas came early....
> Dead cops.


Rozman. what are they yelling?  All I can hear is "Dead Cops."


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...





A pulse at a hockey game............wtf s0n. A huge majority of Americans concur with the message on this tee shirt >>>

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/superman-man-of-steel-shield-4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]



Nobody gives a fuck about Ferguson anymore.......figured that shit out well before the grand jury dropped the hammer!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Who said it mattered whether Darren Wilson was White?  If it was a Black or Hispanic or Asian cop it still would have been voluntary manslaughter.  Or Murder Two.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nova78 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


But we have since come to find that the Grand Jury was full of perjurers.


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2014)

USA is going down the drain.


Simple as that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Which part of the evidence shows that Brown didn't start it by going to the car and assault the officer.............................

Which part changes that his description was reported over the wires..............


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You just LOVE those black THUGS... do they really do it for you?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Nigga please!


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay, so here's what we know.  The suspect was black.  The cops were of Hispanic and Asian decent.  So was race a factor?  Not likely.  He also shot his former girlfriend in Baltimore, who was African American.  But it is known that he hated cops.  He made disparaging remarks about cops online.  But many right wingers also hate cops.  The most notorious right winger who hated cops blew up the Federal building in Oklahoma city, home of the regional FBI office.  Our suspect also had a long rap sheet for robbery and carrying a concealed gun, is believed to have shot his former girlfriend in Baltimore before traveling to Brooklyn.  He also made statements on social media suggesting that he planned to kill police officers, which led Baltimore authorities to send out a warning about the guy.  But, if they are to be believed, NY authorities received the warning at about the same time the shootings occurred. 

The guy was out to kill.  He hated cops, had already killed, so when he came across these two, it seems pretty clear that they were in the wrong place at the wrong time.  So was this guy a leftist?  There is no information that would lead to that conclusion.  Right wing, left wing, there are plenty to go around who don't like cops.  What we do know is that he had a criminal record and was a violent offender, hated cops, had already killed, and was out to kill again.  So, to my mind, that makes him, above anything else, a criminal, one with a very troubled mind.  Unfortunately, there are plenty of those across the political spectrum.  Next.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

mdk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


You know damn well what the politics of Militia survivalist types are.  Especially if you live in Pennsylvania.

So you're just being dishonest.


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 20, 2014)

Clementine said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see any report of the suspect's race.
> ...



Will Holder be sending in a team to investigate? /sarcasm


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 20, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Okay, so here's what we know.  The suspect was black.  The cops were of Hispanic and Asian decent.  So was race a factor?  Not likely.



Black on Hispanic or Black on Asian murder can't be race related? For all you know this POS has a long history of hating Hispanics and Asians. So much for your post, I let all the liberal hot air out of it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


It. Doesn't. Matter.

Brown was killed 148 feet from the cruiser.  Once there was separation from whatever altercation took place at the car, once Brown was walking away, Wilson was no longer in mortal danger.  There was no more self-defense involved.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't left wing.
> ...



Will that be in the same way you didn't escape association with the two rightwingers who killed two cops out in Nevada some months ago?

The two that were associated with your hero Clive Bundy?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 20, 2014)

I guess when the RWnuts repeatedly remind us that armed rebellion against a tyrannical government is God given right of the people,

they weren't thinking about this sort of thing?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

Now what you see in this assassination of those two cops, is a perversion of human reasoning.  

While this story is not identical, it demonstrates the nature of the perversion.  See if you can recognize what that is: 

She Stole a Car Right on Camera and Got Away With It. Then She Went Back to the Dealership to Complain. Video TheBlaze.com


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 20, 2014)

BluesLegend said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so here's what we know.  The suspect was black.  The cops were of Hispanic and Asian decent.  So was race a factor?  Not likely.
> ...



Not when he had already killed his black girlfriend, which is where this all started (and in another city).  They were, likely in his mind, above anything else, cops.  And we know he hated cops.  That was obviously their "offense".  If you have evidence he also hated Hispanics and Asians, by all means, post it here.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


He turned around and was coming back............after assaulting Wilson...........was he suddenly just going to obey and go peacefully..............doubt it..............

It's not your typical person who assaults a police officer in his own dang car............just for saying get out of the street as traffic had to go around him..................

All these rights over person who assaulted a clerk................and then assaulted a police officer........getting himself shot..................

Perhaps he should have chosen a better path than crime and assault...................and it sure doesn't justify the violence that has happened as a result...................burning down businesses who had NOTHING to do with it...............and now some wack shoots 2 police officers in the head for being at the wrong place at the right time...................


----------



## TimothysAlaska (Dec 20, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Ok so you pretty much admitted there is a problem with blacks killing officers by 3 percent.  Soo you want to do nothing to reverse this trend?  Is this all you guys do is point out issues and not give any solutions?  Why did you go through all that math then?  To feel good that you outdid an anonymous poster?  Nice work!  Actually you are a reverse sharpton, a white sharpton pointing fingers and stiring the pot by doing exactly what he does.  Quoting numbers.  Sigh 

A tragedy happened let's hope for no more violence and start the new year in a better place...


----------



## mdk (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I am doing nothing of the sort. Again, if you have any evidence that proves he has ties to the Tea Party then I am willing to be convinced. You are offering a lot of speculation and I need more then just assumptions and speculations to be convinced.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> I guess when the RWnuts repeatedly remind us that armed rebellion against a tyrannical government is God given right of the people,
> 
> they weren't thinking about this sort of thing?



No?  

Here's the distinction... ours is valid, your's is not.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

The physical evidence in the Michael Brown case supported the officer updated with DNA evidence - The Washington Post

As those who have been following the case closely are aware, Wilson testified before the grand jury that Brown reached for his (Wilson’s) gun and a struggle for the gun followed, during which Wilson fired two shots.  Later, Wilson pursued Brown and, after he turned and then charged toward* Wilson, fired multiple shots bringing him to the ground about 8 to 10 feet away from him.*

*The physical evidence is consistent with his testimony*.  The County Medical Examiner was one of the first witnesses to testify before the grand jury.  He explained the autopsy he conducted on Brown. It will be useful to show the injuries discussed and, for these purposes, I insert a chart prepared by an examiner hired by Brown’s family.  (The parallel chart from the ME has not been publicly released, although the ME’s testimony has been released).

he ME found a tangential injury on Brown’s right thumb that traveled along the surface of the thumb — grand jury testimony Volume 3 (Sept. 9), page 114, line 12 etc. (hereafter cited by just page and line number).  The *ME further explained that he saw what appeared to be “soot” in the wound, which was consistent with a shot from close range (116:22).  *Indeed, based on his training and expertise, the ME thought that the soot would be indicative of the gun that fired the *bullet causing the wound having been only 6 to 9 inches away *(118:12). The soot was consistent with that discharged from a gun (122:13).  The official report from the Office of Medical Examiner later confirmed that “the previously described particles of foreign particulate matter are consistent with products that are discharged from the barrel of a firearm.”

*The significance of this wound and related physical evidence is that it places Brown’s right hand within 6 to 9 inches of the barrel of Wilson’s firearm.  This physical evidence is thus quite consistent with Wilson’s testimony *that Brown was trying to get hold of Wilson’s weapon, creating a fear in Wilson that he was going to get shot.  It also creates a problem for those who view Brown as having been somehow accosted by Wilson and was just trying to escape.  At least in the theories that I have seen sketched out, no explanation is offered for why Brown (who weighed around 300 pounds) had been forced by Wilson to have his right hand in a position where it was close to the gun  and inside Wilson’s police car.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

8 to 10 feet................

within 9 inches as soot was in the wound................

People lied in court all right..............the one's testifying against Wilson.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2014)

Anybody see the rap sheet of this human scumbag? Shit....we need to build a gulag type facility in the middle of nowhere for these repeat offender Neanderthal savages and leave them there until the hair on their balls grows gray.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 20, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Anybody see the rap sheet of this human scumbag? Shit....we need to build a gulag type facility in the middle of nowhere for these repeat offender Neanderthal savages and leave them there until the hair on their balls grows gray.



Yet, these protests are all about letting people like this get away with it. What a sick bunch of assholes.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Could be 148 miles.......nobody gives a crap except the internet k00k left. Grand jury decided this weeks ago s0n........ and well before, MOST of America knew exactly what went down there = when you go for a cops gun, you're gonna get your fucking hat knocked off. Frankly, Im still scratching my head as to why the cop didn't use his 12G shotty in his back seat........took a bit chance using that pop gun on such a huge pos.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 20, 2014)

TimothysAlaska said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > TimothysAlaska said:
> ...



You didn't ask me what I would do to lower police killings, you asked me what I would have the government do to "help" black people.

My answer to your question is and remains "nothing"

What would I do to keep blacks from killing cops 3X more often than whites do?

The one thing we CAN do is tell cops to be more careful around blacks, but that's racist..!!!!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...




Don't know what you're talking about, but I'm sure it all makes perfect sense to you and your psychiatrist.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 20, 2014)

The unfortunate fact of this matter is a percentage of police officers are sadistic authoritarians who routinely abuse the power of the badge to satisfy their perverse inclinations and appetites, but random, indiscriminate assassinations of this type are likely to victimize cops who do not fit the authoritarian mold and who perform their duties without abusing their official power.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...





mdk said:


> I am from PA and I have family near where is this shooting occurred. It has never been reported that the fool that ambushed those two State Troopers had any ties to the Tea Party whatsoever.


yeah, I am still waiting for nutcase to provide proof of that lie.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I am from PA and I have family near where is this shooting occurred. It has never been reported that the fool that ambushed those two State Troopers had any ties to the Tea Party whatsoever.
> ...


Prove it or shut your stupid mouth.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Standard rhetoric
Normal stuff.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

MikeK said:


> The unfortunate fact of this matter is a percentage of police officers are sadistic authoritarians who routinely abuse the power of the badge to satisfy their perverse inclinations and appetites, but random, indiscriminate assassinations of this type are likely to victimize cops who do not fit the authoritarian mold and who perform their duties without abusing their official power.


^This guy has always been consistent with his views.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the media usually accuses these guys of being Tea Party members or Conservatives...until the facts come out and they aren't...but in this case....no mention in national or local stories about him being in the Tea Party...
> ...


Prove it is stfu, idiot.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Prove what, that he is a white cop killer that none of your ilk condemned??  Aren't you the one who didn't know who he was, even though it was plastered all over the news for a month?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Okay, so here's what we know.  The suspect was black.  The cops were of Hispanic and Asian decent.  So was race a factor?  Not likely.  He also shot his former girlfriend in Baltimore, who was African American.  But it is known that he hated cops.  He made disparaging remarks about cops online.  But many right wingers also hate cops.  The most notorious right winger who hated cops blew up the Federal building in Oklahoma city, home of the regional FBI office.  Our suspect also had a long rap sheet for robbery and carrying a concealed gun, is believed to have shot his former girlfriend in Baltimore before traveling to Brooklyn.  He also made statements on social media suggesting that he planned to kill police officers, which led Baltimore authorities to send out a warning about the guy.  But, if they are to be believed, NY authorities received the warning at about the same time the shootings occurred.
> 
> The guy was out to kill.  He hated cops, had already killed, so when he came across these two, it seems pretty clear that they were in the wrong place at the wrong time.  So was this guy a leftist?  There is no information that would lead to that conclusion.  Right wing, left wing, there are plenty to go around who don't like cops.  What we do know is that he had a criminal record and was a violent offender, hated cops, had already killed, and was out to kill again.  So, to my mind, that makes him, above anything else, a criminal, one with a very troubled mind.  Unfortunately, there are plenty of those across the political spectrum.  Next.



He was acting on cues from Democrat leadership that white "privileged" cops are gunning down blacks in cold blood.  Even after the grand jury acquitted in both cases based on the facts, Obama droned on about how we need to retrain our police officers as if the police were in the wrong even after being absolved of misconduct.  And when Ferguson leadership tolerated rioting, burning police cars, and breaking other laws, because, after all, we don't want to anger the blacks anymore than they already are...they felt empowered to take the next step.  See the broken window theory, which always seems to be lost on you Leftists: Broken windows theory - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

This anti-cop mentality in New York was fostered by De Blazio's blatent fomenting of anti cop sentiment, sympathizing with rioters even after the grand jury acquitted based on the facts, and gave implicit encouragement to take it to the next level.  This is a Democrat caused hit there's no way they're going to escape culpability.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

N


Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


o retard, prover he is a member of the Tea Party.  You are a libtard therefore you are a commie. See how it works.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Then it should be easy for you to link without a bs site...................

Waiting............


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Funny how you people make this shit up but can't prove it.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> N
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> ...


 So now you are saying that this white guy wasn't a cop killer...how rich.  How far you people will go to spread your hate narrative is hilarious. 

Pathetic!  But of course, we all know, there are no white cop killers!  Only blag thugs kill cops.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > N
> ...


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


ok


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > N
> ...


Boy you are stupid.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I don't give a crap what you've heard, where ever you are from.  That has absolutely NOTHING to do with me.  You can all go to hell if you're going to accuse ME of this kind of crap.  You are just as nutty as your little buddy Nutz, who it seems has no nuts.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Do you have any clue whatsoever, as to just how naive or obtuse that sounds?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Matthew said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't left wing.
> ...



Yes,. because gang members are known for getting out the vote.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sweetie, you are the one who jumped into a conversation, telling me to shut up.  If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen and do your nails or something - but get me a beer first.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

*BREAKING: COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary, Stand Down*

GotNews ^

The police union for the New York Police department issued the following statement earlier today. FROM NYC PBA: Starting IMMEDIATELY- At least two units are to respond to EVERY call, no matter the condition or severity, no matter what type of job is pending, or what the opinion of the patrol supervisor happens to be. IN ADDITION: Absolutely NO enforcement action in the form of arrests and or summonses is to be taken unless absolutely necessary and an individual MUST be placed under arrest. These are precautions that were taken in the 1970’s when Police Officers were ambushed and executed...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *BREAKING: COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary, Stand Down*
> 
> GotNews ^
> 
> The police union for the New York Police department issued the following statement earlier today. FROM NYC PBA: Starting IMMEDIATELY- At least two units are to respond to EVERY call, no matter the condition or severity, no matter what type of job is pending, or what the opinion of the patrol supervisor happens to be. IN ADDITION: Absolutely NO enforcement action in the form of arrests and or summonses is to be taken unless absolutely necessary and an individual MUST be placed under arrest. These are precautions that were taken in the 1970’s when Police Officers were ambushed and executed...



Well, that infers that they've been arresting people when it's not necessary, so why are they doing that in the first place?  Hmmm?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *BREAKING: COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary, Stand Down*
> 
> GotNews ^
> 
> The police union for the New York Police department issued the following statement earlier today. FROM NYC PBA: Starting IMMEDIATELY- At least two units are to respond to EVERY call, no matter the condition or severity, no matter what type of job is pending, or what the opinion of the patrol supervisor happens to be. IN ADDITION: Absolutely NO enforcement action in the form of arrests and or summonses is to be taken unless absolutely necessary and an individual MUST be placed under arrest. These are precautions that were taken in the 1970’s when Police Officers were ambushed and executed...


Thats what they are supposed to do anyway. Why would you be arresting if not necessary?


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 20, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



I'm not ruling anything out you are, thus the burden of supporting your assumptions is on you and you failed.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *BREAKING: COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary, Stand Down*
> ...



How did you get that from the article? Absolutely necessary is NOT, not necessary!.... You infer poorly!


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *BREAKING: COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary, Stand Down*
> 
> GotNews ^
> 
> The police union for the New York Police department issued the following statement earlier today. FROM NYC PBA: Starting IMMEDIATELY- At least two units are to respond to EVERY call, no matter the condition or severity, no matter what type of job is pending, or what the opinion of the patrol supervisor happens to be. IN ADDITION: Absolutely NO enforcement action in the form of arrests and or summonses is to be taken unless absolutely necessary and an individual MUST be placed under arrest. These are precautions that were taken in the 1970’s when Police Officers were ambushed and executed...


  Got News...  You do realize Chuck makes his stories up...not one of his stories have turned out to be true by any degree.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You make no sense.....as usual.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



That's because you were acting like a jerk.  Someone had to tell you, might as well be moi.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rev. Al Sharpton was quick to condemn the killing, saying "any use of the names Eric Garner and Michael Brown, in connection with any violence or killing of police, is reprehensible and against the pursuit of justice in both cases."
> ...



Oh, that was totally unintentional.    However, I am glad to see that he is appalled by this too.  Hopefully he continues to spread the word that this type of "vengeance" is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

You and asslips can pick through the links here...Fucking idiots!

COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary Stand Down - Bing


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


How many times have YOU been called a n1gger today?  How many times have those people assigned an argument to you that is false?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> You and asslips can pick through the links here...Fucking idiots!
> 
> COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary Stand Down - Bing


You gave us Got News...no credibility...pussy.  Go fuck a cat you racist buffoon. 

ChrisL Vag being one of those who called me a n!gger today.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> You and asslips can pick through the links here...Fucking idiots!
> 
> COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary Stand Down - Bing


That says the same thing idiot. Arrest only when necessary. Why would you be arresting when it was not necessary?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

NYPD officers turn their back on affirmed Communist Bill de Blasio.


----------



## Disir (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmmm.............someone needs to buy a vowel. 


Lacking balls?

Morals intact with a misspelling?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > You and asslips can pick through the links here...Fucking idiots!
> ...





Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



This thread is about two innocent men who were executed.  Now their families are going to have to bury them around Christmas day.  Thread is not about you.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > You and asslips can pick through the links here...Fucking idiots!
> ...



You ever hear of a summons in lieu of an arrest? The officer has the OPTION in most cases up to and including misdemeanors to issue a Desk Appearance ticket, or LOCK YOUR ASS UP! Fucking idiots NO NOTHING!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


What does that have to do with what I said you idiot?  Why would you waste time arresting someone  when you dont have to?


----------



## Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Boston police officers were put on alert last night after online threats in Boston to Kill police officers...Well the police won't be on a hair trigger..

What did the protesters want, dead cops...they got them...also an official of the SEIU was arrested after two NYPD officers were assaulted by "peaceful" protesters...Union Thugs...

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/19/n...sault-on-police-officers-surrenders.html?_r=0


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



calm down Mary


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Liar. As a cop it was his DUTY to arrest Brown. He called for back up and followed Brown, brown turned and charged him, that is self defense.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *BREAKING: COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary, Stand Down*
> 
> GotNews ^
> 
> The police union for the New York Police department issued the following statement earlier today. FROM NYC PBA: Starting IMMEDIATELY- At least two units are to respond to EVERY call, no matter the condition or severity, no matter what type of job is pending, or what the opinion of the patrol supervisor happens to be. IN ADDITION: Absolutely NO enforcement action in the form of arrests and or summonses is to be taken unless absolutely necessary and an individual MUST be placed under arrest. These are precautions that were taken in the 1970’s when Police Officers were ambushed and executed...




yawn, calm down


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NYPD officers turn their back on affirmed Communist Bill de Blasio.


They will lose more support from the public if the Union keeps this up


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


No he didnt. Wilson is a liar like the psycho chick that corroborated his story.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I'm amazed at the new Leftist rant.  Cops don't have to arrest, so when they do, they can't complain about what happens.  Yes, they're actually pushing that argument on this thread.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > NYPD officers turn their back on affirmed Communist Bill de Blasio.
> ...



Why do you think that?  You think the public approves of their communist mayor throwing his police department under the bus?

You don't know New Yorkers.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *BREAKING: COP Union Tells NYPD To Arrest Only When Necessary, Stand Down*
> ...



Go suck a door handle... do something useful, for a change!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Some people think being a spelling nazi is a good substitute for real arguments.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Asshole, I've lived there and have close family/friend on NYPD

buzz off loser


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



And the THUG is dead.... The community will be better off!...No more DAYLIGHT ROBBERIES from that piece of black trash.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz saintmichaeldefendthem 

You both need to cool it and stop derailing the thread with your lovers quarrel.  Thanks


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Tough guy besides an anonymous jerk?   

what a loser


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


What thug is dead and what does that have to do with Wilson lying?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Then I guess it's a coincidence that Wilson's testimony matched the forensic evidence perfectly.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 20, 2014)

Vigilante Asclepias 

Same with you two.  Knock it off and go get a room already.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 Who did Wilson kill, brainiac?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It's absolutely retarded.  I WANT the police to be tough on criminals.  I'm tired of crime and criminals and the people who encourage them.  Criminals make our country suck.  Too bad we can't ship them all off to an island somewhere, far away from the rest of us.  Then let them victimize one another.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


12 citizens presented with all the evidence disagree with your moronic uneducated opinion.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

March 19, 2014?

what was your screen name before March 9, 2014?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


What gave it away?

Vigilante's posts are nearly 100% accurate, but you pick on his spelling.  Why do I need to know him personally?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Everyone wants cops to be tough on criminals except criminals. What sane people dont want is cops profiling racially and killing people.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Shut up and get back on topic like the mod said.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> March 19, 2014?
> 
> what was your screen name before March 9, 2014?




You're so brilliant, who was I besides the Vigilante?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The fact you think his post is 100% accurate just dropped your credibility down to zero.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Funny considering you Leftwats are entirely incapable of approaching any situation without racially profiling.  It's all you ever do.  Hypocrisy much?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No, please don't tell me I've lost all credibility with you!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Unlike you I am on topic and I responded to your moronic opinion with facts that prove you are either a liar or to stupid to be involved in this conversation


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



No, not everyone does, obviously. ^^^^  Don't break the law.  Don't fight the police.  Simple.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yes all credibility. Please dont waste your time replying to me. You are pretty much irrelevant now.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The irrelevant one is the one that claims a Grand jury lied and the witnesses all lied and the evidence all lied.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No I'm pretty sure everyone does. You dont have to break the law for cops to harass you if you are Black. No i wont stand still for it. I'm neither timid nor docile.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sorry, but I don't believe that MOST police are racists.  I've known white people who were "harassed" by the police too.  That depends on where you are, your reputation, etc.  Yes, the police HAVE to profile sometimes.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I dont believe most cops are racists but I know a lot are. I have cops in my family and they tell me the number is pretty high.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Fine.  You go head to head with the police to show how not intimidated you are by them.

Forward the Light Brigade!

Hopefully it will get caught on a dash cam because I really want to see it..especially if they shoot your dumb ass.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh really, and they know what's in another person's heart how?  And they know all the police officers in this country AND how those police officers feel?  Funny also, considering that a lot of the inner city cops are black.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Leftists think that many if not most Americans are as racist as they are. So naturally they assume that police, who are a cross section of society, are also mostly racists.  They have warped vision and invincible ignorance.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That wont happen because I will put a hollow point in their dome before they know what hit them. Let a cop harass me and I havent done anything.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 21, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Do you think they don't realize what they posted or have a very short attention span?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

The police do NOT want to kill black people.  Let's just get that retarded myth out of the way now.  If SOME police are racist, that does not mean that the majority or even CLOSE to a majority of them are racist.  What a completely juvenile and stupid outlook.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I just wanted to quote this before you could edit or delete it.  This is awesome!  You're going to shoot police when you think they're harassing you.  Just want to get this on record.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Typically they hear them make racists remarks and talk about their racist friends that are cops in other areas of the country. They dont know all of them but they know enough to make a generalization. Pretty sure they dont just happen to know all the racist ones. 1 of the cops in my family is white and the other is Filipino.  Youd be surprised what white cops say around other white cops and non white officers.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Make sure you frame it. One day you may get to make some money off of it.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Internet tough guy.

Your IP has been forwarded to my states law enforcement tip line as a possible threat.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> The police do NOT want to kill black people.  Let's just get that retarded myth out of the way now.  If SOME police are racist, that does not mean that the majority or even CLOSE to a majority of them are racist.  What a completely juvenile and stupid outlook.


Some of them do.  Just because you dont want to believe it doesnt make it a myth.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I'm shaking in my boots.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sure, and your silly anecdotes prove what?  Oh, that's right, absolutely nothing.   

I can easily say that there are cops in my family, and they say that most cops are NOT racist.  See how that works?    Your stories mean nothing.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



No kidding.  This asshole who shot those cops posted this kind of thing on his Instagram page before he did it.  It's not a joke.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Who told you i was trying to prove anything? I am telling you. I am not asking you to agree.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You obviously dont know they keep tabs on people these days who post threats to law enforcement online. 

You're likely just some retarded internet poser. But...my duty to report you and let them know.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And I say you are so full of it, I can smell you from here!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Report away. I dont mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You say a lot of things...none of them tend to be relevant.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Exactly right. Its why anyone making a threat to kill a cop must be reported. All state police have a fusion center to keep up with that stuff. Very easy to notify them.

New era in America of this lone wolf shit. Im reporting every threat I see.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



He's a wicked tough guy, don't you know?  He will take on the entire NYPD single handed.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Youre stalling. I dont care what you report.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did you know that 1 in 4 officers (as of 2007) was an ethnic minority?  

You are a liar.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're talking to a guy who just threatened to shoot police officers in the head.  I got it recorded in my signature now.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I dont really see whats relevant about that?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



IN a thread about two innocent police officers who were murdered in cold blood too.  What a loser!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's because you're ignorant.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What does that do?  Does it make it more heinous or something?


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Ok. Not your choice. Its done. If they care they'll look into you. If not they wont. But I did my civic duty of reporting your IP address as that of someone threatening to shoot cops. Im on to post debate material now.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No its because its irrelevant to what I said.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Not that I object, but I'm QUITE sure he is just a big mouth.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


You didnt report my IP address fool.  Who do you think you are fooling? Do you know what I do?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

The FBI terrorist threat tip page:

 mdash Tips


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Better yet Bucs send me my public IP address in a PM or I know your pretty much full of shit. 
make sure you record the number of hops my ip packets took to get to this site while you are at it.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, it makes you a self-centered ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Nothing self centered about not being a victim of someones inferiority complex. Cops dont get to exercise their power issues with me and get away with it. I definitely intend to protect myself against crooked racist cops.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No it isn't irrelevant.  If there was such rampant racism, then there wouldn't be so many minority police officers.  The problem is with people thinking that they are entitled to break laws for some odd reason and then to fight the police when they are to be arrested.  If they do not want to be arrested, then they should not break the law.  It is THAT simple.  Those people who have been in the news were breaking laws.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The thread is NOT about you.  It's about two innocent people who were gunned down by a psychotic murderer.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Maybe you didnt get it the first time. I dont break laws. If I did then cops would have every right to arrest me. None of them have the right to harrass me. I pay their salaries with my tax dollars. They will respect me or deal with the consequences.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

*De Blasio Accused Of Having 'Blood On His Hands' [Obama Too?]*

Daily Mail (UK) ^

De Blasio Accused Of Having 'Blood On His Hands': Thousands attack New York City Mayor for backing anti-cop protesters before two officers were shot dead 'in revenge for Garner' A Move On petition demanding that Mayor de Blasio resign already has thousands of signatures Sharpton has released a statement saying, 'We plan to hold a press conference in the morning to express our outrage and our condolences to the families and the police department' Former New York City Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik said, 'De Blasio, Sharpton and all those who encouraged this anti-cop, racist mentality all have blood on their...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Then dont make it about me. If those cops were innocent people then like I said with my first post thats not cool. If they were crooked cops I'm glad someone shot them.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nobody cares about you.  Don't you get it?  You are just a race baiting trouble maker around here.  Lol.  Nobody is talking about YOU except for YOU.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh God, you are an idiot.  Stop talking to me now please.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I can talk to you as long as you reply. If I were really an idiot what does that make you for talking to me?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You asked me questions about me. Obviously you care.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Keep talking shit. You have no clue what state LE agencies can track. Or people who have worked in it can figure out. If they WANT to...they'll be able to know what color pajamas in your moms house you are posting in. 

Anyhoo...my duty is done. You can keep making threats. I dont care. They might. I dont anymore. Did my job.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Evidently you have no clue what my background is in. You dont realize how much of a fool you look like claiming you have my IP address. That was some funny ass shit.


----------



## Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

De Blasio is reaping the whirl wind..All the Police officers turned their backs in silent protest as he made his way into hospital...going to be a long term for that idiot...

IX11 — Police officers turned their backs on Mayor Bill de Blasio as he walked into the police press conference about the two NYPD officers shot and killed execution-style in Brooklyn.

De Blasio weaved through the officers on his way to the presser with Police Commissioner Bill Bratton at Woodhull Hospital Saturday evening.

VIDEO NYPD officers turn away from Mayor de Blasio as he enters police presser for murdered cops New York s PIX11 WPIX-TV


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Doesnt matter. State level LE can track you with ease. Its been sent to them. And you dont know my background. ..and im not interested in a resume' contest. So...your cop threats have been forwarded. Its their choice to care or not.

Knowing who you likely are in real life..they wont care.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I thought you forwarded them my Ip address? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are a fucking idiot. too bad your bluff was badly disguised. Must have really pissed you off to make yourself look so stupid. If they wont care why are you so butthurt?


----------



## Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

Another De Blasio fail at the hospital...

Earlier, de Blasio approached a cluster of cops at the Brooklyn Hospital and offered, “We’re all in this together.”

“No we’re not,” an officer replied tersely, according to a cop who witnessed the icy scene.


----------



## Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's another...

“It’s f– open season on us right now,” one officer said. “When is he going to step up?”


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Cross said:


> Here's another...
> 
> “It’s f– open season on us right now,” one officer said. “When is he going to step up?”


Step up and do what?


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sure I did. And all the info about you on USMB. Its very easy in the LE world buddy. They likely wont care..because a little research will show you are an obese moron living with mom. Bit with all your cop threats...itd be irresponsible of me not to have my former coworkers in LE look into it. Especially after todays events. Dont be shocked if you get a phone call in a week or so haha!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


What is a phone call going to do? You do realize I dont have to talk to them right?  Again if they wont care why are you whining about it?  Do you think I should allow cops to harass me and I havent done anything?


----------



## Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another...
> ...



Ask the New York's finest....here's another you can question....

Vernon Geberth, a retired NYPD homicide lieutenant who wrote what is considered the detective’s bible, “Practical Homicide Investigation,’’ was unmoved.

“De Blasio’s comments have given license to the anti-police activists and thugs to attack the police,” he said. “His comments have been absolutely despicable. Telling his son he should be afraid of the police? I’m not surprised these two police officers have been assassinated as a direct result of de Blasio’s comments.”


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Cross said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


Sounds like another retarded cop. Cops are their own worst enemies. If they dont want people targeting them they should cease killing and harassing people. We need cops. Good cops not dirty ones.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Im not whining. It did my duty. Im just posting debate stuff now. They can sort out be which online threats are legit and not. The part where you said youd put hollow points through a cops head...yeah theh may take a look at that.

But...I retired from that job thwt looks into that stuff years ago. Ill let the new guys sort it out.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


What will happen after they look at it?  Let me tell you. Nothing.  Its probably best you let the new guys sort it out. Obviously you are lying or you were incompetent at your job. Come on. At least tell me what browser I am using. IE, Fox fire, Chrome?  Dont be so butthurt next time. It only serves to amuse me.


----------



## Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Generalize much, ....shouldnt? lol...a little to fast on that trigger...er keyboard


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Cross said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out. It was supposed to be should. Wouldnt want that typo to project the wrong message.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you'll murder a cop if he or she "harasses" you ? What exactly is your definition of harassment ?


----------



## Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well keeping in mind the retard thing, Im hoping one thinks the glass house thing while editing...

I got another zinger for De Blasio...not a "retarded cop"

Former New York Governor George Pataki, who tweeted: “Sickened by these barbaric acts, which sadly are a predictable outcome of divisive anti-cop rhetoric of #ericholder & #mayordeblasio. #NYPD”


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Cross said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


A typo is not the same as a retarded statement one knows cannot possibly be a typo. Its clear the retarded cop said the comments gave license to attack the police. Thats simply retarded.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I prefer the term self defense. If you dont know what harass means there are plenty of dictionaries online to assist you in figuring it out.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I want your definition though, harassment can be interpreted in many ways.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


My definition is the same as the dictionarys.


----------



## Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You don't know anything about the officer or what he was thinking....some here would use the same pejorative in connection with some of your statements tonight...again the glass house thing....I'll go with the cops opinion...


----------



## hipeter924 (Dec 21, 2014)

Not sure how things are going to turn out. 

But if this sort of viglantayism continues it won't win hearts and minds among the pro security and intelligence lobby. 

If they keep targeting cops, it is far more likely that police will become a lot more physical and harsh in their policing - not less.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 21, 2014)

No one cares about Asc's IP address. 

Simply, if race pimps are going to instigate the most violent and least responsible demographic in this country, they are responsible for the very predictable results and should be held to it in the court of public opinion and the law to whatever degree possible.

This has gone beyond blacks vs white cops. This is black racists vs the rest of America.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 21, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Not sure how things are going to turn out.
> 
> But if this sort of viglantayism continues it won't win hearts and minds among the pro security and intelligence lobby.
> 
> If they keep targeting cops, it is far more likely that police will become a lot more physical and harsh in their policing - not less.



Hopefully this is just an isolated event that doesn't spark anything more.
If it does, we could be witnessing the true beginnings of a race war that many people have thought would eventually occur in the streets of America.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Cross said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


I dont really need to know much but what he said. Saying the comments gave people licence to attack cops is retarded. Sorry if that bothers you.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so here's what we know.  The suspect was black.  The cops were of Hispanic and Asian decent.  So was race a factor?  Not likely.  He also shot his former girlfriend in Baltimore, who was African American.  But it is known that he hated cops.  He made disparaging remarks about cops online.  But many right wingers also hate cops.  The most notorious right winger who hated cops blew up the Federal building in Oklahoma city, home of the regional FBI office.  Our suspect also had a long rap sheet for robbery and carrying a concealed gun, is believed to have shot his former girlfriend in Baltimore before traveling to Brooklyn.  He also made statements on social media suggesting that he planned to kill police officers, which led Baltimore authorities to send out a warning about the guy.  But, if they are to be believed, NY authorities received the warning at about the same time the shootings occurred.
> ...



Since the man killed himself, you have no evidence of what his motives were.  And since neither cop was white or particularly privileged, you're claim is bogus.  It is certain that he didn't know them personally.  The fact is that other than his known hatred for cops in general (he was, after all, a hardened criminal with a long record), and the fact that he had already shot his girlfriend and was apparently on a violent rampage, we have no other indication as to his motive in this instance.  He was a hard core criminal; how many such criminals do you know like cops?  The rest of your rant is simply irrelevant word salad.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


This is going to wind up like the Ebola scare. Some of the people that post on this site are not too tightly wrapped to put it mildly.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 21, 2014)

BluesLegend said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



To suggest that he killed them because they were Hispanic and Asian, as opposed to the fact that they were cops (we know he hated cops), is an irrational, meaningless assumption.  Moreover, it is a bigoted assumption, one that settles nothing.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Race baiting fuckers.........now its on!!!



Let's see them profile now. lol.... Cops are going to be edgy now

-Geaux


----------



## Meathead (Dec 21, 2014)

There is nothing, absolutely nothing, that you racists can say that deflects from the fact that this attack was part and parcel of the recent anti-cop crusade led by the likes of Sharpton and DeBlasio.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 21, 2014)

Something worth noting here, is while this piece of excrement may have taken two officers lives, but now, not only has he disgraced his family, but he's assured that there will now be a growing support of all police officers.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 21, 2014)

This is on obama and his new klux klan and its grand wizards, Sharpton, Holder, Jackson and Deblasio.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Something worth noting here, is while this piece of excrement may have taken two officers lives, but now, not only has he disgraced his family, but he's assured that there will now be a growing support of all police officers.



With Obama surrendering the Middle East....I fear Americas next "war" will be internal and be a triple front of racist militant blacks vs anarchists vs cops, mostly the two prior vs the latter....with a little radical Islam mixed in who attacks everyone.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm really wondering what Al, Holder, and Obama are thinking about thier role in this. This is a result of their failed policy's and encouragement.  This should be a wake up call.  Not worth the politics.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> 
> Two NYPD cops shot one fatally in Brooklyn sources - NY Daily News




maybe it has been posted already 

the police and firefighters turn their backs on blasio as he passes


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 21, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> I'm really wondering what Al, Holder, and Obama are thinking about thier role in this. This is a result of their failed policy's and encouragement.  This should be a wake up call.  Not worth the politics.



They are PROUD of it. No justice No peace. And they mean it.

Translation: "Let blacks commit crime without consequences or we'll get violent"


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> ...




He needs to resign today.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 21, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...




tyrants do not resign


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really wondering what Al, Holder, and Obama are thinking about thier role in this. This is a result of their failed policy's and encouragement.  This should be a wake up call.  Not worth the politics.
> ...




why did he choose New York to kill cops 

when he could have just as easily in Baltimore 

perhaps because the mayor supported the cause 

at least verbally


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Trust me the people or cops can force him to in disgrace.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 21, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



i certainly hope so


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 21, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Mayor puts up a fight not to resign but then the police commissioner sides with the NYPD or quits and then the cops go on strike and quit, and the city is left defenseless.  That police commissioner is the key if he goes they all go.


----------



## Politico (Dec 21, 2014)

This has to be a fake story. People in NY aren't allowed to have guns.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 21, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Mayor puts up a fight not to resign but then the police commissioner sides with the NYPD or quits and then the cops go on strike and quit, and the city is left defenseless.  That police commissioner is the key if he goes they all go.




the union is after him too 

the only ones supporting him 

are the thugs


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be surprised if the Mayor puts up a fight not to resign but then the police commissioner sides with the NYPD or quits and then the cops go on strike and quit, and the city is left defenseless.  That police commissioner is the key if he goes they all go.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 21, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...




 December 7, 2014

*NYPD cops warned militant group Black Guerilla Family ‘preparing to shoot on-duty police officers’*
*EXCLUSIVE: An NYPD confidential informant learned of the threat on Friday evening — three days after a Staten Island grand jury decided not to indict Officer Daniel Pantaleo for the chokehold death of Eric Garner. Cop union confirmed the threat late Saturday and were ordering all police officers, on duty and off, to take extra precautions.*

*A tattooed gang of militants declared open season on the NYPD in the wake of the Eric Garner grand jury decision, according to a threat a police union verified Saturday.
*
Ten Black Guerrilla Family members are “preparing to shoot on duty police officers,” Sergeants Benevolent Association President Ed Mullins said.

The gang, formed in the 1960s in the California prison system, recently surfaced on the East Coast and Maryland, where members are at the heart of a drug-trafficking and corruption probe within the Baltimore prison system.

NYPD warned militant group plans to shoot cops - NY Daily News


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Two dead blacks for two dead cops. Eye for an eye.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Polite, and you less than intelligent!! 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Hmmm. Seems assleper has really put his buttflaps in a twist!!

Hollow points? I HOPE he was just being his usual ass self!!

Greg


----------



## Care4all (Dec 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 35176
> ...


it says the post was dated JANUARY 6TH, so we have no idea what shooting this broad was talking about, but certainly NOT these two cops...


----------



## Care4all (Dec 21, 2014)

was the killer's girlfriend a cop?  he shot her in the stomach and tried to kill her just a few hours beforehand?


----------



## Care4all (Dec 21, 2014)

Rozman said:


> View attachment 35176
> 
> Nice huh?


DATED JANUARY 6TH

ARE YOU trying to pretend this comment was about these two cops being shot?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...




Who told you 'it' doesn't? Don't let your emotions rob you of reason (to say nothing of morality).


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...


You are a pathetic piece of shit.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

skye said:


> USA is going down the drain.
> 
> 
> Simple as that.


The Left lost all political capital yesterday.  Future protesting will be seen as inciting riots.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 21, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see the cops in NY walk off the job.
> ...



Them walking off the job is a criminal act.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2014)

.

Tragic. We'll have to hope this is a one-off.

The PC Police will have to tread carefully on this story, wont they?

After all, they're guilty of adding plenty of fuel to this fire, and they know it.

.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> It. Doesn't. Matter.
> 
> Brown was killed 148 feet from the cruiser.  Once there was separation from whatever altercation took place at the car, once Brown was walking away, Wilson was no longer in mortal danger.  There was no more self-defense involved.


So it's okay to walk up and slug a police officer and once you run 148 feet away, the officer can't give chase?  That's the new rules?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

Leftists held a "die In" yesterday at The Mall of America.  The police should mow them down  making their protest a reality.  

Time for this protesting to end.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder if any of our resident nutters have admitted to themselves that they are pumped about the possibility for further unrest?


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Leftists held a "die In" yesterday at The Mall of America.  The police should mow them down  making their protest a reality.
> 
> Time for this protesting to end.



What an incredible waste of ones time

-Geaux


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


Two New Black Patnthers at Philadelphia polling place making sure only the democrat Obama voters vote there.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 21, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> I wonder if any of our resident nutters have admitted to themselves that they are pumped about the possibility for further unrest?



Sad.. and so tragic...

I for one thought the protest would work and the United States would come to the conclusion that crime, lack of work ethic, poor home training, and a host of other social failures are actually signs of strength from those who have overcome so much.

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2014)

Im laughing...........

At the end of the day, this is about hairbrain progressive idea's.......evidently, they never saw the movie "A Christmas Story"........"you'll shoot your eye out kid!!!". Of course, that's what the progressive meatheads have done here.......the "results" of their social engineering attempts ALWAYS end up being a spectacular disaster.

Almost all of the progressive assholes ion this board hail from places like Scratchmyasville USA and Irrelevantstown USA. All their ivory tower good intentions/disaster results shit doesn't fly when applied to the read world. I live a 20 minute drive to Manhattan. I am surrounded with NYPD my whole life. A sheriff lives exactly next door to me. Two dads on my kids hockey team - NYPD. Like the human scum that killed these cops, the police heads want to explode because they put these guys away and a few months later are arresting them again for another violent crime!! Only the progressive jerkoffs think this should leave them in a blissfull mood each day they go to work!!! Plus, NYPD cops don't make shit for a salary ( Suffolk cops by me make 3X the salary ). In the boroughs, most of the neighborhoods are NOT multicultural.........there are Jewish neighborhoods........Puertorican neighborhoods.........etc............and all black neighborhoods!!! So........complete scumbags like Sharpton and those who support his methods/agenda.........this shit keeps ramping up, the blacks get fucked when the calls come in ( with specific codes identifying the crime in progress ) to the units. Only progressive bubble dwellers think the unit is moving quickly to do its duty..........trust me, on an NYPD salary, that donut and coffee will be completely finished before the siren comes on. And if by the time they get there the shit is still going down and orders are ignored, you're getting your hat knocked off like Brown or having a strong message sent in a highly discreet manner............lol........its known as the "porch monkey cycle". Funny as shit to hear the stories but underneath, a very understandable resentment of the system..............a system championed by the bonehead mental case progressives.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2014)

PS......deBlasio needs to step down today.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 21, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


So?

It's better than getting assassinated.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > It. Doesn't. Matter.
> ...



Some of the suggestions and things I've read in this thread are unbelievably stupid.  I cannot even believe that some people would make such retarded suggestions.  Unreal.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!




We have one that encourages racial division.
His part in this atrocity must be acknowledged.


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There's no war without casualties.   This is a war.



Buy a gun - and don't be a casualty. Free advice.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2014)

*1. “We are five days away from fundamentally transforming the United States of America.” — Barack Obama, October 30, 2008*



*2. "Concha: ‘They Deserved It’: The Repulsive Reaction to Brooklyn Police Executions*
*It’s a dark time in America — a time when two uniformed officers who had absolutely nothing to do with what happened to Michael Brown in Ferguson, Mo., or to Eric Garner on Staten Island, are executed without warning, and some witnesses actually say “They deserved it.”*
*One 30-year-old local who gave his first name only as Carlos, didn’t hear the gunfire but saw the hysteria and walked to the police tape.*

*And he couldn’t believe his eyes or ears. He didn’t see shock or sorrow but glee and jubilation.*

*“A lot of people were clapping and laughing,” he said.*

*Carlos said fired-up locals were staring at two cops killed in cold blood and saying they got what they deserved.*

*“Some were saying, ‘They deserved it,’ and another was shouting at the cops, ‘Serves them right because you mistreat people!’” he said."*
*Concha 8216 They Deserved It 8217 The Repulsive Reaction to Brooklyn Police Executions Mediaite*


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There's no war without casualties.   This is a war.
> ...



Yep- And here they were, blowing the dog whistle for their kind to smoke cops. This really helps their.... drum roll please.........



Cause

LMAO

-Geaux

*Video Shows NYC Protesters Chanting for "Dead Cops"*

Video Shows NYC Protesters Chanting for Dead Cops NBC New York

Monday, Dec 15, 2014 • Updated at 8:56 AM EST
Video captured from Saturday's protests in New York City appeared to show demonstrators apparently calling for the deaths of police officers, hours before violence on the Brooklyn Bridge marred the massive march in protest of police killings of black men, including Eric Garner on Staten Island.

The video, posted on YouTube, shows a few dozen protesters marching down Fifth Avenue at 32nd Street Saturday afternoon. After a few seconds of chanting "Hands up, don’t shoot," the demonstrators changed their cry, apparently yelling out in unison "What do we want? Dead cops. When do we want it? Now."


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...





Why does this board allow the N word? 

Just because people are so ignorant and racist that they will use the word here, doesn't mean it has to be accepted by rational human beings. 

And, if you're going to use the word, why not have the balls to spell it out? Why hide behind cute spellings the way some vile slime hide behind white pillow cases? 

Racists are such cowards - all this big talk here but I'll bet most of your friends and family have no idea just what hypocrites you are.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 21, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There's no war without casualties.   This is a war.
> ...



Yeah and pretend you have the balls to actually use it. 

Big talk. Nothing but big talk.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists held a "die In" yesterday at The Mall of America.  The police should mow them down  making their protest a reality.
> ...


It's protests like this in support of two criminals and against the police is what pushed that black Muslim thug to murder those two cops in NYC.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



One team-One fight

-Geaux


----------



## jillian (Dec 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> 
> Two NYPD cops shot one fatally in Brooklyn sources - NY Daily News



Why? Because he is acknowledging that killing cops is unacceptable but expecting them not to choke and gun down unarmed blacks isn't acceptable either. M
The racist brigade on this board is disgusting.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 21, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.


Some retards think "not worshiping the police" equals "hating the police". Some retards think holding Cops up to the oaths they took as "hating the police". (That's poor form and shows no class)

How many of you even *know* where a Cops authority comes from? Hint:It aint the gun and badge.

When a Cop or SWAT Team comes bustin' in yer house and starts killing yer whole family what are you gonna' do? Let them do it and wait years for a retarded American Jury to find the Cop Guilty?


----------



## jillian (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



Quiet idiot. No one should be killed for selling loose cigarettes (which isn't even a misdemeanor)


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Something worth noting here, is while this piece of excrement may have taken two officers lives, but now, not only has he disgraced his family, but he's assured that there will now be a growing support of all police officers.
> ...



No doubt, you righties wish it were so.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 21, 2014)

It's good to see the numbnuts has the support of rank and file.

-Geaux
=========================================

*Watch As NYPD Officers Turn Their Backs On NYC Mayor Bill de Blasio Zero Hedge*

*Watch As NYPD Officers Turn Their Backs On NYC Mayor Bill de Blasio*

ust over two weeks ago, as NYC was turmoiling in protests following the Eric Garner chokehold death and the subsequent acquittal of the police officer involved, none other than NYC's mayor Bill de Blasio - a person whose job is to seek to _impartially_ preserve the peace at all costs - tried to score populist points by disparaging none other than the NY Police Department.
This is how the NY Post summarized things, granted with a dose of hyperbol*e:*
Determined not to let a crisis go to waste, the mayor has spent the last two days cranking up the volume and the vitriol of his anti-cop agenda. Predictably, he trots out his son, Dante, to put a personal spin on police-black relations, saying he is fearful the biracial teen will end up in a confrontation with a cop.
Imagine that. The city is in turmoil over the Staten Island case and the mayor throws gasoline on the fire by painting the entire police force as a bunch of white racist brutes. Has he no shame?

“We need a mayor to stand up with and for us,” police union head Pat Lynch said yesterday. He said his members feel as if de Blasio is “throwing them under the bus.”


So just more politics and attempts to score political talking points on the back of yet another human tragedy? Yes, but nothing compared to the reception that de Blasio got earlier today when on his way to the press conference to address the execution-style shooting of two NYPD officers, all the present police officers very visibly and demonstratively turned their back on him.
*
*

Dear mayor Bill, a piece of advice: if you can hire the guy who is building the moat around the White House, you probably should for a comparably treatment around city hall (and/or your personal residence). Because if you ever need to dial 911, don't be surprised when it goes straight to voicemail.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why does this board allow the N word?
> 
> Just because people are so ignorant and racist that they will use the word here, doesn't mean it has to be accepted by rational human beings.
> 
> ...



Selective political correctness have taken hold.  Let's see what we can say:


******
Cracker
Whitey
Chink
Pollack
Gook
Jap
****
Faggot


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



That is NOT why he was killed.  He was killed accidentally when he was fighting with the police.  The police have a duty to protect the public from criminals like him.  If they are running or fighting in the process, they may get killed.  If you don't want that to happen, DO NOT break the law and DO NOT fight with the police.  It's quite simple really.  That is why MOST people don't have such problems.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



I am so tired of you leftists and your dishonesty and defensive of the criminal element in our society.  I think that you and people like you and YOUR disgusting rhetoric are the reason why these cops were killed.  Satisfied?  Now two COMPLETELY innocent men are dead and their families will have to bury them around Christmas.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> ...


That communist scum DeBlasio should be recalled. You no doubt voted for the communist who attacks is own police officers and uses race as a political issue which resulted in dead cops. You should be ashamed


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



What an idiotic typical stupid leftist comment.  He was NOT killed for selling cigarettes, you idiot.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





Two innocent human beings slaughtered and being 'offended' is your biggest prob???



Liberals.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...





I never thought it would come to this.

But,then,  I never thought anyone would be stupid enough to vote for Obama or de Blasio.....


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 21, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Smart people make up the one and only true "minority" in America.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2014)

*NYPD Officers TURN THEIR BACK TO Mayor De Blasio As He Enters Police Press Conference*


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> Quiet idiot. No one should be killed for selling loose cigarettes (which isn't even a misdemeanor)


It's people like you with a agenda of inciting riots.  That fatass wasn't killed for selling loose cigarettes.  He died because he's a fatass resisting arrest.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> When a Cop or SWAT Team comes bustin' in yer house and starts killing yer whole family what are you gonna' do? Let them do it and wait years for a retarded American Jury to find the Cop Guilty?



Were the two officers murdered yesterday part of a SWAT team trying to killing the poor, innocent victim who shot them? Is that what happened? I didn't hear that FUCKING version, did you? And the American justice system is peopled with ... AMERICANS. Are you like that obamacare douche who thinks Americans are all stupid?


----------



## Jroc (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


She doesn't care. She's like a little sheep. Unable to think for herself these are the people the leftist love. Educated people, who tow the line, and fall in line with the narrative pushed by the leftist, race baiting, scum


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> ...



Out of respect for NYPD wishes the De Blasio should stay far away from that funeral.  He has not acted as a Mayor, Dante'.  The NYPD are deeply offended by his words, actions and his communist agenda.  They do not want him at their funerals.  He needs to respect that.  So do you.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> No one should be killed for selling loose cigarettes (which isn't even a misdemeanor)



No one should be _arrested_ for that, but no one should _resist arrest_ (especially someone who had been arrested multiple times before and knew the score).


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > No one should be killed for selling loose cigarettes (which isn't even a misdemeanor)
> ...



And that is what court is for.  If you think you were treated unfairly, you consult with a lawyer and take it up in court.  If the police have reason to suspect a person has broken the law, then it is their job to arrest that person.  They are NOT going to let a person go because that person claims he is "innocent" or that "it's not fair."  So if a person decides to fight, then they are risking their safety.  

Using the pronoun "you" in the general sense, of course.    Just easier that way.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2014)

There would have been no arrest if there had been no law against selling the cigarettes.   A law against selling the cigarettes wouldn't be necessary if taxes in NYC had not driven the price of a pack of cigarettes to almost $15.00.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Communist agenda? wtf do you get this crap?


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There would have been no arrest if there had been no law against selling the cigarettes.   A law against selling the cigarettes wouldn't be necessary if taxes in NYC had not driven the price of a pack of cigarettes to almost $15.00.


Arrest for selling cigs? 

I bet it was a ticketable offense. They knew the guy. He had a prior history of confrontation with the NYPD. One jerky officer lost patience and tried to take him down. It spiraled out of control.

it's how real life works


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There would have been no arrest if there had been no law against selling the cigarettes.   A law against selling the cigarettes wouldn't be necessary if taxes in NYC had not driven the price of a pack of cigarettes to almost $15.00.



Um, yes, laws against selling cigarettes are necessary unless you want them being sold on the streets like drugs . . . to children.  The laws are necessary in order to regulate and tax the product.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> And MANY black people UNDERSTAND, and are NOT fucking Race Baiters, or fucked up liberals that believe that the police are there to harm them instead of to protect them!



This is what America needs to see. This is Unity and Respect.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There would have been no arrest if there had been no law against selling the cigarettes.   A law against selling the cigarettes wouldn't be necessary if taxes in NYC had not driven the price of a pack of cigarettes to almost $15.00.
> ...



Yes.  If you don't break laws, you don't have to worry.  I've NEVER been accosted by a police officer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...




You have got to be fucking kidding. Now, straighten up and act like a real homo sapiens, bubbele.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I don't what kind of person would show up at a funeral where he was not welcome.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > No one should be killed for selling loose cigarettes (which isn't even a misdemeanor)
> ...


It was a liberal inspired law that turned a once legal activity into a crime. Just some more unintended consequences.  Liberals are stupid and should never be in control of people.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


What an idiotic statement. We all seen videos of rogues cops. They are few, but they exist. We've also seen videos of cops having a bad day and getting out of control. Poor supervision

Los Angeles County Sheriffs Department had a huge problem with cops turned bad. Huge. Newly elected Sheriff McDonnell (from Boston originally and career in LAPD) addressed that at election night celebration I was at.

so your imbecility and denial is just hate and anger hiding behind love of something you know little about


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



There is a reason some are unable to think for themselves.  They are products of Marxist indoctrination which has dulled their abilities "to" reason.  According to one former KGB Agent who was an expert in Subversion - highly trained and skilled in the technique - Communism takes over a nation in 4 stages.  The first stage is Demoralization.  Demoralization is where the people begin to demoralize themselves and blame their own nation for having a system that promotes freedom, defends itself - even by war - promotes Capitolism, Christianity, good morals, etc.  They have to turn the people against their own nation and create an atmosphere of shame.  Think back to Vietnam Era and the 60's - it began there, I believe.  Thus the term - demoralization.  Next comes Destabalization - that happens when the military is weakened, strong leaders replaced with weaklings, Constitution no longer enforced, people dependent on huge government handouts, everything is given away rather than earned, lawlessness abounds (such as video above depicted in marching the streets of NYC unabated demanding murder of Police Officers) more government jobs, big, big government, taking over everything from car industries to banks, etc.  Destabilization is stage 2.  Then comes stage 3 which is Crisis and this takes 6 weeks ( America appears to be at the door to it) to complete according to Yuri Bemzanov Russian defector who taught on Communist takeovers of nations - and finally you have stage 4 and the Communists have a special word for this.  It's called Normalization.  Things are normalized once the Communists march in, tanks roll in and takeover phase is now finished.  Nation is officially under banner of Communism.

What the people who assist Communists do not understand is that in every Communist takeover the very first people to be executed were the ones who rebelled against their government and assisted in Communist takeover.  Why?  Yuri said the Communists believe if these people will rebel on and betray their own people and their own nation - they cannot be trusted to be left alive.  That means that those defending Marxism today - Professors, actors, actresses, producers in Hollywood, Music Moguls, writers, News media personalities, etc will be the first to go once the Communists "NORMALIZE" here in the USA.  They will be executed.   Then they will understand what they do not appear to understand now.  And not until then - for most of them.

Which is why the Russian Communists coined a phrase for such people.  "Useful Idiots".   Horrific.  Isn't it?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> And, if you're going to use the word, why not have the balls to spell it out? Why hide behind cute spellings the way some vile slime hide behind white pillow cases?


asterisk asterisk asterisk asterisk asterisk asterisk


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



The guy was a criminal, trying to make easy money by selling cigarettes without the added tax, and meanwhile taking business away from legitimate business owners, ignoring regulations and laws regarding the sales of cigarettes to minors, etc.  Also he had a rap sheet with over 30 former arrests.  Yes, he deserved to be arrested and charged with a crime.  

Also, he could have handled the situation like an adult, gone with the police, and handled it in court, like any sane person would do, rather than fight with the police on a public street.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Liberal? Hey goofball, progressive. California is an example of right wing and left wing progressives and populists making bad laws


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




You're not serious, are you????


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



happens all the time. A public event. There are private funerals

NYPD union needs to respect the people and their elected Mayor.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So tell me . . . do you think that cigarettes should be unregulated and not taxed?  Is that what you are advocating?


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



There is NO communist agenda in NYC Mayor's office


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



No, the mayor needs to respect the wishes of the fallen officers' families.  He has NO RIGHT to attend a funeral where he is not welcome or wanted.  He would be upsetting people who are already upset enough.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 21, 2014)

Cops loose it because they have to deal with stupid assholes all day every day, often in an unfriendly political atmosphere with powers to be working against them. And everyone has a limit. Sometimes you don't know your limit until you get there, I know I couldn't do the job. I'd be headlines news on CNN the first week. 

Yes, we need to weed out the bad ones but showing bad examples in infinite loops while pretending the perps are victims of society only serves to inflame tensions. But it makes for good TV so on and on it goes.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I concede the qualifier of Progressive.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




Perhaps you misunderstand the usage....

Replace 'communist' with any of the following synonyms:
socialist, Liberals, Progressive,.....


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Ok Ann Coulter


----------



## Desperado (Dec 21, 2014)

What we know:
The killer was a coward  as he shot the cops from behind, He also killed his girlfriend
He was a member of a of an aptly named gang: Black Guerrilla Family.
The only good that came out of his actions, was he saved NYC a lot of money by killing himself.
With this dirt bag gone the world is a better place now.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Stop identifying yourself so personally with something that has nothing to do with you. Years ago you'd have been committed for Female Hysteria Syndrome


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> There is NO communist agenda in NYC Mayor's office




Oh, did he take down his 'Che' poster?


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Cops loose it because they have to deal with stupid assholes all day every day, often in an unfriendly political atmosphere with powers to be working against them. And everyone has a limit. Sometimes you don't know your limit until you get there, I know I couldn't do the job. I'd be headlines news on CNN the first week.
> 
> Yes, we need to weed out the bad ones but showing bad examples in infinite loops while pretending the perps are victims of society only serves to inflame tensions. But it makes for good TV so on and on it goes.


 We've all seen videos of rogues cops. They are few, but they exist. We've also seen videos of cops having a bad day and getting out of control. Poor supervision

Los Angeles County Sheriffs Department had a huge problem with cops turned bad. Huge. Newly elected Sheriff McDonnell (from Boston originally and career in LAPD) addressed that at an election night celebration.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The dumb ass was selling loose cigs outside a store that sells...cigarettes...
So the store owner called the police....

If the man did not put up a struggle.
If the man was not like 100 + lbs overweight with some existing health issues.
If someone spoke up against thousands protesting demanding dead cops.
We would not have two dead cops today.

But of course all this will be blamed on whitey.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



What I said is the the truth.  He would have to be a complete asshole and a worthless human being to show up a funeral where he is not welcome.  He should be respectful of those who are grieving and stop being selfish and stay away.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > There is NO communist agenda in NYC Mayor's office
> ...


So everyone who admires resistance and has a sophomoric attachment to a Che poster is a communist?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



They have no respect for Communists.  Neither should any God fearing American.   I believe Americans can respectfully request that a Communist Mayor stay away from their funerals and the Communist Mayor should respect that request by staying away.   As someone who thinks the ACLU is a great organization I can understand why you cannot quite get that, Dante'.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Female hysteria on display

sad


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What religion? keep your dirty little twisted religious views to yourself


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


you need to get a life. Some whacko Russian says something and you take it to the bank? You have to be an immigrant


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Dante', why provoke others to anger?  What possible satifaction can you derive from grieving other people with your ridiculous questions?  It's no secret De Blasio is a communist.  Read my post on Useful idiots and realize there is no Cuban cigar awaiting you at the end of this road.  Stop defending Communists, Dante' and for heaven's sake............ WAKE UP.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



It's not hysteria.  It's called having respect.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Politicians waste no opportunity to get their faces on TV...
De Blasio and Sharpton will be front and center using the death of these two officers to further their careers.
Shameful.

I hope the families of both murdered officers shun them both.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



This is a free speech message board.  If my views trouble, if you are that delicate?  Then leave this board.  I do not take orders from you, Dante'.   Understand?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Pretty much, yes.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Yes, he seems to be awfully bossy. . . and patronizing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He's part of the ACLU crowd.  He has no concept of the term.  Not when it comes to Americans.  Criminals, Communists, Paedophiles, Cop killers, Nazis, War Criminals, Terrorists, God Haters,  those are the people ACLU types respect.  If you don't fall under that category you are all out of luck.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

*There is blood on hands of those who demanded ‘dead cops’*

NY POST ^

“What do we want?” drones the blood chant. “Dead cops!” comes the reply. Done. Thus does rhetoric have consequences. There may have been just a single shooter in Bedford-Stuyvesant on Saturday afternoon. But New York’s failure to denounce without nuance the bloodlust that’s been boiling out of the corners of the Eric Garner-Michael Brown demonstrations for weeks now boils down to this: There is blood on many hands this morning. Yes, First Amendment. Yes, redress of grievances. Yes, peaceful protests — even as clogged bridges and mobbed boulevards created, however temporarily, very real peril for tens of thousands of New...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Too much time spent with the ACLU.  He's in for a very rude awakening one of these days.  VERY.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




dainty made a big announcement that he was leaving usmb

what a drama queen


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *There is blood on hands of those who demanded ‘dead cops’*
> 
> NY POST ^
> 
> “What do we want?” drones the blood chant. “Dead cops!” comes the reply. Done. Thus does rhetoric have consequences. There may have been just a single shooter in Bedford-Stuyvesant on Saturday afternoon. But New York’s failure to denounce without nuance the bloodlust that’s been boiling out of the corners of the Eric Garner-Michael Brown demonstrations for weeks now boils down to this: There is blood on many hands this morning. Yes, First Amendment. Yes, redress of grievances. Yes, peaceful protests — even as clogged bridges and mobbed boulevards created, however temporarily, very real peril for tens of thousands of New...



I agree but you can be sure groups such as the ACLU will be right there to defend "their rights" and their "freedom of speech".  Even though this clearly crosses the line.  Sad, isn't it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



That is his choice.  If he is too sensitive for this board, he's too sensitive.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2014)

They have BLOOD on their hands. The sooner people start REJECTING Al Sharpton the better


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


He wasn't killed for that Idiot.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Not to go off topic, but I have noticed that he is a bit of an attention whore.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

*AND FROM THE N.Y. DAILY NEWS THIS MORNING... ANOTHER ASSASSINATION ATTEMPT!!!!!!

A second slay attempt on NYPD officers was narrowly avoided early Sunday when a gunman’s weapon jammed as he took aim at two cops outside a Bronx housing project, sources said.
Investigators grabbed the wannabe cop killer after he dropped his gun and ran into the Millbrook Houses on Saint Anns Ave. in Port Morris, sources said.*

Two NYPD cops assassinated in Brooklyn revenge killing - NY Daily News


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Stop prostrating yourself to the altar of crazy religious beliefs. There are less crazy ones out there. You can get on your knees and do stations of the cross, and see images in bank windows and in english muffins...


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *There is blood on hands of those who demanded ‘dead cops’*
> 
> NY POST ^
> 
> “What do we want?” drones the blood chant. “Dead cops!” comes the reply. Done. Thus does rhetoric have consequences. There may have been just a single shooter in Bedford-Stuyvesant on Saturday afternoon. But New York’s failure to denounce without nuance the bloodlust that’s been boiling out of the corners of the Eric Garner-Michael Brown demonstrations for weeks now boils down to this: There is blood on many hands this morning. Yes, First Amendment. Yes, redress of grievances. Yes, peaceful protests — even as clogged bridges and mobbed boulevards created, however temporarily, very real peril for tens of thousands of New...



Yes, I think there is a line between free speech and uttering threats too though.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *There is blood on hands of those who demanded ‘dead cops’*
> 
> NY POST ^
> 
> “What do we want?” drones the blood chant. “Dead cops!” comes the reply. Done. Thus does rhetoric have consequences. There may have been just a single shooter in Bedford-Stuyvesant on Saturday afternoon. But New York’s failure to denounce without nuance the bloodlust that’s been boiling out of the corners of the Eric Garner-Michael Brown demonstrations for weeks now boils down to this: There is blood on many hands this morning. Yes, First Amendment. Yes, redress of grievances. Yes, peaceful protests — even as clogged bridges and mobbed boulevards created, however temporarily, very real peril for tens of thousands of New...



Cops are public servants.  So are Politicians.  What if these people had a march down the streets of NYC calling for their lives?  It is against the law.  Plain and simple.  I believe the NYPD has been told to stand down and permit these people to do this.  If that be the case, the Mayor is promoting lawlessness at every turn now and it is undoubtedly coming straight from the WH.  Not acceptable at all.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Cops loose it because they have to deal with stupid assholes all day every day, often in an unfriendly political atmosphere with powers to be working against them. And everyone has a limit. Sometimes you don't know your limit until you get there, I know I couldn't do the job. I'd be headlines news on CNN the first week.
> ...


Are you repeating your posts?


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



yeah, Dante's swagger and your hysteria. We are caricatures of the sexes, but you must know your place to play the caricature.

and what is this with the women who post together bleed together thing? bleeding hearts?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Grow up and quit behaving like a 2 yr old, Dante'.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 21, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



wow huh


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *There is blood on hands of those who demanded ‘dead cops’*
> ...



Uttering?  I could hear them quite clearly on that video, Chris.  It should be clearly against the law to do what they are doing.  Obviously some group like the ACLU has once again threatened with their lawsuits if anyone takes away their freedom of speech.  ACLU never seems to fail to be on the *wrong side of the American people!  *


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



So, everyone who "admires" communist murderers and hangs idols to them in their home...

Come on, you can't be this stupid. Your desperate need for partisanship is making a fool of you.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



You're an immigrant and a woman?

what a world, what a world


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



ya think?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Female hysteria on display
> 
> sad




Misogyny on display.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> You're an immigrant and a woman?




You have a problem with either?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2014)

Im laughing...........

At the end of the day, this is about hairbrain progressive idea's.......evidently, they never saw the movie "A Christmas Story"........"you'll shoot your eye out kid!!!". Of course, that's what the progressive meatheads have done here.......the "results" of their social engineering attempts ALWAYS end up being a spectacular disaster.

Almost all of the progressive assholes ion this board hail from places like Scratchmyasville USA and Irrelevantstown USA. All their ivory tower good intentions/disaster results shit doesn't fly when applied to the read world. I live a 20 minute drive to Manhattan. I am surrounded with NYPD my whole life. A sheriff lives exactly next door to me. Two dads on my kids hockey team - NYPD. Like the human scum that killed these cops, the police heads want to explode because they put these guys away and a few months later are arresting them again for another violent crime!! Only the progressive jerkoffs think this should leave them in a blissfull mood each day they go to work!!! Plus, NYPD cops don't make shit for a salary ( Suffolk cops by me make 3X the salary ). In the boroughs, most of the neighborhoods are NOT multicultural.........there are Jewish neighborhoods........Puertorican neighborhoods.........etc............and all black neighborhoods!!! So........complete scumbags like Sharpton and those who support his methods/agenda.........this shit keeps ramping up, the blacks get fucked when the calls come in ( with specific codes identifying the crime in progress ) to the units. Only progressive bubble dwellers think the unit is moving quickly to do its duty..........trust me, on an NYPD salary, that donut and coffee will be completely finished before the siren comes on. And if by the time they get there the shit is still going down and orders are ignored, you're getting your hat knocked off like Brown or having a strong message sent in a highly discreet manner............lol........its known as the "porch monkey cycle". Funny as shit to hear the stories but underneath, a very understandable resentment of the system..............a system championed by the bonehead mental case progressives.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




clueless


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing...........
> 
> At the end of the day, this is about hairbrain progressive idea's.......evidently, they never saw the movie "A Christmas Story"........"you'll shoot your eye out kid!!!". Of course, that's what the progressive meatheads have done here.......the "results" of their social engineering attempts ALWAYS end up being a spectacular disaster.
> 
> Almost all of the progressive assholes ion this board hail from places like Scratchmyasville USA and Irrelevantstown USA. All their ivory tower good intentions/disaster results shit doesn't fly when applied to the read world. I live a 20 minute drive to Manhattan. I am surrounded with NYPD my whole life. A sheriff lives exactly next door to me. Two dads on my kids hockey team - NYPD. Like the human scum that killed these cops, the police heads want to explode because they put these guys away and a few months later are arresting them again for another violent crime!! Only the progressive jerkoffs think this should leave them in a blissfull mood each day they go to work!!! Plus, NYPD cops don't make shit for a salary ( Suffolk cops by me make 3X the salary ). In the boroughs, most of the neighborhoods are NOT multicultural.........there are Jewish neighborhoods........Puertorican neighborhoods.........etc............and all black neighborhoods!!! So........complete scumbags like Sharpton and those who support his methods/agenda.........this shit keeps ramping up, the blacks get fucked when the calls come in ( with specific codes identifying the crime in progress ) to the units. Only progressive bubble dwellers think the unit is moving quickly to do its duty..........trust me, on an NYPD salary, that donut and coffee will be completely finished before the siren comes on. And if by the time they get there the shit is still going down and orders are ignored, you're getting your hat knocked off like Brown or having a strong message sent in a highly discreet manner............lol........its known as the "porch monkey cycle". Funny as shit to hear the stories but underneath, a very understandable resentment of the system..............a system championed by the bonehead mental case progressives.




Didn't you just post this exact same thing?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





Oh Gawd............limpwristedness is so ghey. Please s0n........buckle up your chinstrap!!!


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *There is blood on hands of those who demanded ‘dead cops’*
> 
> NY POST ^
> 
> “What do we want?” drones the blood chant. “Dead cops!” comes the reply. Done. Thus does rhetoric have consequences. There may have been just a single shooter in Bedford-Stuyvesant on Saturday afternoon. But New York’s failure to denounce without nuance the bloodlust that’s been boiling out of the corners of the Eric Garner-Michael Brown demonstrations for weeks now boils down to this: There is blood on many hands this morning. Yes, First Amendment. Yes, redress of grievances. Yes, peaceful protests — even as clogged bridges and mobbed boulevards created, however temporarily, very real peril for tens of thousands of New...



Exactly who said they wanted dead cops? I saw crows of protesters who were respectful. Then I saw smaller crowds of agitators

facts suck and the Post is in the business of tabloid journalism


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Yep s0n...........Realville stuff sometimes needs to be reposted.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 21, 2014)

Rozman said:


> View attachment 35176
> 
> Nice huh?



That says January 6th. Shooting happened on December 20th.

Fail.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We already KNOW you are clueless, not to mention foolish.  

Why haven't you responded to my question to you about regulating cigarettes?  Why don't stop trolling and try to answer a serious question for once?


----------



## Rocko (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> ...



This incident didn't happen in a vacuum.The anti police sentiment, which has been stoked and encouraged to run wild by De Blasio since the Eric Garner GJ decision is something that should be thought about. Jillian, enough with your black victimhood already. You play this shit a day after a black shoots two cops execution style. You want blacks to have less problems with police? Maybe you should suggest they don't commit so many crimes.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> ...........Realville stuff sometimes needs to be reposted.




Spam is never needed. I'm sure you can come up with another thought.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> They have BLOOD on their hands. The sooner people start REJECTING Al Sharpton the better


who supports Sharpton?

He couldnt get elected as dog catcher


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > ...........Realville stuff sometimes needs to be reposted.
> ...



All we are saying, is Give spam a chance!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You said you want to shoot cops just for harassing you.  I got it right in my signature line so nobody forgets.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Cross said:


> Another De Blasio fail at the hospital...
> 
> Earlier, de Blasio approached a cluster of cops at the Brooklyn Hospital and offered, “We’re all in this together.”
> 
> “No we’re not,” an officer replied tersely, according to a cop who witnessed the icy scene.



That doesn't surprise me. This is what happens when avowed communists are voted into office.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




It would still be better than what you've been posting here.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nobody has to find your IP address to report you.  Once the report is submitted, anyone investigating your threats toward law enforcement will see your address.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You son of a bitch.  What did those two cops do to deserve being targeted in your warped world view.  They weren't even harassing anyone which we already know is grounds for death by hollowpoint according to you.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Just one more successful excecution in Obama and Holder's Race War on America.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > ...........Realville stuff sometimes needs to be reposted.
> ...





Good idea...............

A must bookmark for nonPC assholes.............  Stuff Black People Don t Like - SBPDL


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *There is blood on hands of those who demanded ‘dead cops’*
> ...



Fuck you DaintyAss! The SMALL groups of police supporters paled in comparison to the THUG ENABLERS egged on by RACIST COCK SUCKERS...I Count YOU in as a racist cocksucker, along with most of the fucked up liberal shit that posts here!... You scum simply want CHANGE and you'll enable ANYONE that fights morals, ethics, principles and our ESTABLISHED CULTURE to get it!


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > You're an immigrant and a woman?
> ...


maybe mabye not

when they think they are more American than others? Sure. I'd throw them out of the country if I could


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Coming from you, Dante', that comment is the height of hypocrisy.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




asslicker provides great signature material


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


'
Ok it should be a federal offense, selling cigs on a sidewalk. Punishable by death


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Tolerance on display. Oh, the irony.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Why do I think you're not kidding?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> im having  hard time finding if the killer was black or white. will obama speak out?




If Obama had a son, he'd look like the shooter.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *There is blood on hands of those who demanded ‘dead cops’*
> ...



Have you applied to the ACLU for a job yet?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



Agree.  Some of his comments last night were disgusting and inexcusable.  He knows nothing of these two innocent men.  As far as we know, they are completely innocent of any wrongdoing whatsoever and were executed by a cold, unfeeling animal.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

skye said:


> Can you imagine the looting in New York?  Barneys....Macy's....Nordstrom.....Bloomingdales...........
> 
> Oh the joy! Oh the happiness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Loot loot loot!
> 
> ...




And Just In Time For Christmas!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



The question was, do you advocate for the deregulation of cigarettes?  Do you want cigarettes to be sold on the streets, unregulated and untaxed?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...





And you are arguing from the level of a decency challenged thug with an IQ of 50.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My God, he is a pathetic attention whore.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm just amazed at how quickly the Left calls for the deaths of their fellow human beings.  Juries of 12 conscientious human beings will deliberate for days over the very difficult decision of whether or not a heinous criminal should be given the death penalty, but here we have a "kill the cops" mentality that's metastacized in the Left that condemns cops to death just for harassing people.

WTF is WRONG with these people??


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Cops turned their backs on DiBlasio as he entered the news conference!
> ...


Or, alternatively, the public will begin to take its cue from the police, and the mayor will end-up losing support?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> . I'd throw them out of the country if I could




You can't. If anyone needs to be thrown out, it's an idiot like you.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I'm just amazed at how quickly the Left calls for the deaths of their fellow human beings. ...??



Why amazed? It's what they have always been about.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Being a police officer must be the MOST ungrateful job.  These guys put their lives on the line every day to protect us citizens from these monsters that reside in our communities, who would rob, rape, and/or kill us without losing a wink of sleep.  How sad that more people don't support them for the horrid job they have to do and would wish for them to be injured or killed.  That is just disgusting and inexcusable, IMO.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




The Mayor should lose his job.  Immediately.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Being a police officer must be the MOST ungrateful job.  These guys put their lives on the line every day to protect us citizens from these monsters that reside in our communities, who would rob, rape, and/or kill us without losing a wink of sleep.  How sad that more people don't support them for the horrid job they have to do and would wish for them to be injured or killed.  That is just disgusting and inexcusable, IMO.



I agree.  Very well said, Chris.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



He quoted me in the flame zone where he started a new thread to try and get us to pay more attention to him!    The internet abounds with loons.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > They have BLOOD on their hands. The sooner people start REJECTING Al Sharpton the better
> ...



In Brooklyn and the Bronx, he could be voted in as GOD.... that's how fucked up many of those scumbags are! And just look who's SUCKING his lip next to the TAX CHEAT..... the Communist mayor!


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

Stephanie said:


>



Is the MSM calling them a WHITE Hispanic, and a WHITE Asian yet?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



haven't heard a word on that one. wonder why?
our media, Obama, Holder, Sharpton and DEMOCRATS like the mayor DeBlasio  have all become a Danger to us folks. start waking the hell up


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just amazed at how quickly the Left calls for the deaths of their fellow human beings. ...??
> ...



For the love of hot pockets!  I'm still trying to figure you out.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Join the club


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

konradv said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's what they were going for... they're trying to start race war.  So that they can move toward martial law.  Which will start a civil war.  Which they'll lose... in a scale on which no one has ever lost before... total and complete annihilation.
> ...




The only glee I've observed is on the part of people CELEBRATING the murders of the two cops...and calling for more.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2014)

The PC Police should apologize.... Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Stephanie said:


>



I know these pictures are used for fodder in this discussion, but it truly saddens me to see them, their lives cut short.  One of them had a 13 year old son.  My own oldest son is nearly 12.  He would be devastated if he lost his daddy.  I can only imagine what this boy is going through having suddenly to spend Christmas without his daddy.  This makes me so angry!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> 
> Two NYPD cops shot one fatally in Brooklyn sources - NY Daily News



Horrible !

I don't understand why anyone would do that.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And to realize that some people are actually celebrating HIS dad's death.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...




I'll also note the use of hammers by thugs hiding in "peaceful protests" to mug people and loot stores.   Anarchists and criminal gangs are engaged in a guerrilla war underway against the U.S.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2014)

Last Week, Al Sharpton NYC Millions March Chanted: “Shoot Back! What Do We Want? Dead Cops! When Do We Want It? Now!” 

all of it here:
Last Week Al Sharpton NYC Millions March Chanted 8220 Shoot Back What Do We Want Dead Cops When Do We Want It Now 8221 Weasel Zippers

New York City Protesters Chant For "Dead Cops" - Cavuto


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And yet you see the FUCKED UP SCUMBAGS in here trying to ferment hatred of the police with the TWO BLACK THUGS that died! BOTH brought on by the mother fuckers attitudes and disrespect of the law! Baby, you do the crime, you do the time... this time the time has become forever for 2 of the THUGS of this country!

The LEFT CELEBRATES THUGISM..... remember that!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Bill de Blazio is an avowed Communist.  Or didn't you know that?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Bill de Blazio is an avowed Communist.  WTFU.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...




The Bundy situation has absolutely nothing in common with this cop execution.   The Loon is just attempting a very pathetic distraction.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



He most definitely is.  Bill de Blazio should be forced to resign as Mayor of NY.  Immediately!


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> [
> 
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would do that.




Because he was incited to do it by the Left Wing shitheads like Holder, deBlazio, Obama  and Sharpton.

There are consequences to inciting racial hatred.  Those Left Wing assholes thought they could play the race card but it got out of hand, didn't it?

Of course when all those idiots in New York voted for liberals this is what they got.  They were dumbasses, weren't they?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Last Week, Al Sharpton NYC Millions March Chanted: “Shoot Back! What Do We Want? Dead Cops! When Do We Want It? Now!”
> 
> all of it here:
> Last Week Al Sharpton NYC Millions March Chanted 8220 Shoot Back What Do We Want Dead Cops When Do We Want It Now 8221 Weasel Zippers
> ...



Al Sharpton should be asked to leave the United States and he can take the Communist Mayor of New York with him.  It would be a win - win for New Yorkers!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Judging by many of the comments, that seems to sadly be the case with some.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I am from PA and I have family near where is this shooting occurred. It has never been reported that the fool that ambushed those two State Troopers had any ties to the Tea Party whatsoever.
> ...




Please post some links to Tea Party protestors chanting "Kill The Cops" and then looting stores and spraying walls with anarchist graffiti.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



To reiterate my previous lamentation, it's so unfortunate that Leftists set these policies and these two cops were the ones to pay the ultimate price.  The ones who start all this are never the ones to pay the price for it, we are. De Blazio, Obama, Holder, and Sharpton have blood on their hands, the kind that can't be washed off now or for eternity.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I just can't imagine what mentality it takes for anyone to go murder an innocent police man.

The world is just depressing.

PS> I lean liberal on social issues and I don't agree with this act at all. It makes me feel really bad.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You too?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



bingo
Sometimes I have a hard time having sympathy for the people in New York when they put in people like this De Blazio. what did they expect? the same for Obama who has hosted Sharpton 61 times since he's been office. why didn't they EXPECT this was going to happen,  he's been a community Agitator all his pathetic life


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



There's a whole racist narrative on the Left that I'm sure you have NOTHING to do with.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Well said, Drifter.  It makes me angry to see our police officers being gunned down like this.    And people can celebrate such lawlessness and evil?  Something is seriously wrong with America!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



It's just sad, smh.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



In the end, those who assisted Communists such as De Blasio to power will suffer the ultimate price for it.  That is a truth they will realize too late.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



What kind of ignorant and immigrant type behavior is that? In  America we respect the rights of all ideologies to hold political office when the people have voted them in. That said, why can't a real commie hold office if elected?  Why do you hate freedom and liberty? DO you come from a commie country?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Really?  If a cop told you to "move along", you'd kill him.

You really are a vile piece of shit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I was wrong. You are not looking for a job with ACLU. You must be looking for a job as a script writer for Saturday Night Live.  Still.  You are not funny, Dante'.  Why can't a real Communist hold office if elected?  Because America is the Land of the Free and Home of the Brave.  Not the Land of the Enslaved and Home of the Cowards.  That's why.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

This thread certainly is chock-full-o corrupt leftwing ideology and hatred.  There are so many contenders, but Asschaps get this "worst of thread" award here.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



The fact they rarely ever get prosecuted for it.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> This thread certainly is chock-full-o corrupt leftwing ideology and hatred.  There are so many contenders, but Asschaps get this "worst of thread" award here.



Some of these people MUST be trolls . . . or insane.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 21, 2014)

Maybe now some assholes will understand Wilson's consternation when Brown tried to take his gun.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


But it has everything to do with your faux outrage.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



*bbbbzzzztttttt!*


Wrong again, moron.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Voting communists into office doesn't lead to freedom.  From salt to transfats, to soda capacities, to people dying over cigarette taxes, New York is not free with communists in charge.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


How about the FNC broadcast of the teapers threatening to use women as human shields...or is that acceptable to you?  Where was your outrage then>  HYPOCRITE DEFINED.  

I keep forgetting, are you the gay one or the pseudo-con?


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



So you admit to hating freedom and liberty. Good


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2014)

New York got in this position by being democrat.  The republican lost. The two top candidates were DiBlasio and a dyke lesbian.  In the lowest voter turnout in city history the lesbian was rejected and DiBlasio won with 73% of the vote.   That was enough to be considered a landslide.   That's what happened to put NYC in this position.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


  Sure,if you say so.  You either support LEO or you don't.  You and your teaper ilk choose whether or not you support LEO depending on the race of the scum offenders.


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Yeah, Mayor Michael Bloomberg was a commie 

okie dokie

and you people wonder why America never supports one of your kind for higher office?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...





That's because it rarely happens.

Most of the young black men who are killed in the U.S. are killed by other young black men.

Where is your outrage?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


No outrage is necessary.  You are comparing two dead cops with no one getting hurt.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Do you people just make this shit up and pass it around with each other like a sick circle jerk?


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Why do so many women bleed so profusely over this? Bleeding appeals to identify with tragedies and pain in the lives of others...

Maybe women really are from Venus?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




It's their way of celebrating all the Racial Healing Obama has given America.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Yes.

He was.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 21, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> He was assassinated. Probably by one of these nut jobs that have been protesting police brutality.



Here, a picture of the slime. No not De Blasio's just yet. God may he step down. I know...when hell freezes over! 

Cop Killer Ismaaiyl Brinsley Posted Quranic Verse 8216 And Strike Terror Into Their Hearts 8217 PJ Tatler

And a Muslim according to his statement on his now-defunct Facebook page:

SNIP:

In November, while he was apparently in Atlanta, Brinsley posted that he had got into a fight with a panhandler. He notes that after he stopped the fight he found out the panhandler was a “Muslim too” and the pair, according to his own account, went to a bar for a drink:


----------



## Meathead (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Most of the young black men who are killed in the U.S. are killed by other young black men.
> 
> Where is your outrage?


It should be "Sometimes black lives matter".


----------



## Dante (Dec 21, 2014)

Get your own tragedies!  Stay home and watch SOAPS like good women used to

ok

outta here


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

The Jews are absolutely loving this.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> New York got in this position by being democrat.  The republican lost. The two top candidates were DiBlasio and a dyke lesbian.  In the lowest voter turnout in city history the lesbian was rejected and DiBlasio won with 73% of the vote.   That was enough to be considered a landslide.   That's what happened to put NYC in this position.



New York is not better off when Republicans win.  Bloomberg.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Irrelevant.  The percentage of cops who kill an unarmed civilian and ultimately go to trial for it is extremely low.  Same goes for those who are guilty of brutality that doesn't result in a death.



> Most of the young black men who are killed in the U.S. are killed by other young black men.



Red Herring.  Who said anything about black people?


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Why do so many women bleed so profusely over this? Bleeding appeals to identify with tragedies and pain in the lives of others...
> 
> Maybe women really are from Venus?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Youre a pitiful piece of old dog shit.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The Jews are absolutely loving this.





This is one of the posts where I Really Miss Neg Rep.   What a file antisemite you are.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2014)

The cops didn't deserve that it doesn't matter who was in office or which side of politics you fall on.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You're projecting again, hun.  Get help. Obamacare is there for you!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...





Link?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're the reason that cops are very nervous whenever they have to pull anyone over for speeding.  They never know when they might be dealing with an asshole like you who thinks it's ok to shoot them for harassment. If your confrontation with the police ever does occur as you dream it does, I truly hope it's you who gets shot and killed.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah I notice you keep saying. that. Guess what? I didnt give a shit yesterday and I still dont give a shit today.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Link?



It 8217 s Incredibly Rare For A Grand Jury To Do What Ferguson 8217 s Just Did FiveThirtyEight


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> The cops didn't deserve that it doesn't matter who was in office or which side of politics you fall on.



It's my abiding belief that the people we have in charge of this country and New York City are precisely the reason these cops were killed.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Except the cops killed in NV by the teaper couple who placed a Teaper flag over the body.  

Pseudo-Cons threatening to use women as human shields...yeah...no outrage necessary WHEN YOU ARE A HYPOCRITE!

Teapers have killed more than two cops...they have destroyed America and true Conservatism.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 21, 2014)

Meathead said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the young black men who are killed in the U.S. are killed by other young black men.
> ...



It should be POLICE LIVES MATTER!!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Good. I hope they stay nervous. Maybe then they wont pull me over for being Black.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is the metrosexual Muslim assassin.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Piece of shit wanna be cop killer.  We'll all be safer when you're dead or in prison.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I know that moron. What I was laughing at was his claim he had my IP. You racist clowns bluff like neutered chihuahuas.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Be afraid. Be very afraid......if you are a racist or a racist cop. I intend to protect myself.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Do you people ignore the truth to justify support for terrorists?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Link?
> ...




Non-responsive.   Where is the link to data which shows all the unarmed civilians executed by cops?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And you'll know that the cop is racist just because he's "harassing" you.  That's all the proof you'll need to pull your Glock and bust a cap, right?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Ah, so now you are the Thought Executioner.  Good to know.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


Who said those specific cops did anything?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



How many cops were wasted because of a wingnut's comments?  And you can't prove that this came from the Tea Party, that's just your sick Leftist speculation.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

Terrorists...just in case the assholes who say I am lying about the teapers threatening to use women as human shields call me a liar again.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Exactly the position that every person in this country should have.  Everyone should be afraid.   Very afraid.  And be ready to protect themselves from whoever approaches them.  Any white person that does not expect an attack from blacks has no business being on the street.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I understand most of you racists are pretty stupid. You really are an idiotic piece of shit.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You moron.  You just said that cops deserve to be targeted when they harass people. That is what I was responding to.  Who did these cops harass? What did they do to be targeted in your warped, depraved world view?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> This thread certainly is chock-full-o corrupt leftwing ideology and hatred.  There are so many contenders, but Asschaps get this "worst of thread" award here.


I'm glad I was able to stress out another died in the wool racist. When do I get my award or is this all just lip service?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


How many teaper rampages went on after the Bundy terrorists seiged NV  We know the couple that killed a NV cop were teaper terrorist.  We know that Matthew Frein, a cop killer, was a teaper terrorist...the list of RW wackaddoodle killings is long.  

You can deny it all you want...HYPOCRITE!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


When did I say that?  Can you provide me the quotes?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You just confirmed I was right.  You people do make this up and pass it around like a homo circle jerk.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And once again, you prove the absolute bankrupt nature of the word "Racist".  I challenge you to find any posts on this board which prove I'm a racist.   Here's a clue: you won't.  I have consistently advocated for judging people on their own words and actions.

You, on the other hand, can't get beyond skin color.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Here is the metrosexual Muslim assassin.



And from what I heard as of late last night, NYC media have not reported the killer was a Muslim.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Neither of the murdered cops were white.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's the post I responded to. Don't be stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I wont ever be afraid. I leave that to you bunker dwellers and end of the world nut cases.  However, I will deal with anyone that attacks me.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Still claiming Mack Brown didn't say it...here is the video AGAIN.  PATHETIC!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I dont see anything in my post that says what you claim. Are you blind or just stupid?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Sounds like you have figured it out. Why did it take you so long?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Does that mean you couldnt find the quote that caused your butt hurt?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 21, 2014)

No


Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


 and you are still a stupid idiot.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2014)

the only place someone like the asslooselips should be is:

You are ignoring content by this member.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Now you're just being an idiot.  You said, "Sounds like another retarded cop. Cops are their own worst enemies. If they dont want people targeting them they should cease killing and harassing people. We need cops. Good cops not dirty ones." Which indicates these two cops who were gunned down did something to be targeted.  I'm just wondering what they did, you son of a bitch.


----------



## Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Are you still trying to find a way to runaway from the lefts call for dead cops....your falling all over yourself...quit trying.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It only indicates that if you have bad reading comprehension. The shooter didn't even know the cops so who is to say they did something to him or a loved one. Do they breed you retards on a farm or something?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So is the current mayor.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> No
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> ...


So you don't support LEO.  I figured as much...just another teaper hypocrite.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


I am retired LEO. I said you are an idiot, idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like another cop got gunned down in Florida. Cops better rethink their policies or get better cops. Dont know what the circumstance are. Could just be a coincidence 

Police officer shot and killed in Florida - CNN.com


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


Were you a dirty racist LEO?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Looks like another cop got gunned down in Florida. Cops better rethink their policies or get better cops.
> 
> Police officer shot and killed in Florida - CNN.com


Cops better learn to shoot first and question the suspect later.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like another cop got gunned down in Florida. Cops better rethink their policies or get better cops.
> ...


Good thing you arent a cop. They weed you retards out during security guard training.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


You are a bigger racist than I am retard.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Looks like another cop got gunned down in Florida. Cops better rethink their policies or get better cops. Dont know what the circumstance are. Could just be a coincidence
> 
> Police officer shot and killed in Florida - CNN.com



So now this cop had it coming too?  Is there any limit to how much of an evil asshole you can be?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


You dont know if I am a racist or not so please answer the question.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 21, 2014)

T


Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


hey weed idiots like her out in preschool.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like another cop got gunned down in Florida. Cops better rethink their policies or get better cops. Dont know what the circumstance are. Could just be a coincidence
> ...


You seem to have a problem reading my comments. Again I ask you to quote where I said the cop had it coming.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I know you are an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


You dont know that either but you still avoided my question. Were you a dirty, racist cop?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Dante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Rejecting the election of Communists to public office is evidence of my love of freedom and liberty, Dante'.  You'd have to be a true American to understand that.   Keep reading.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


Good to know....this guy is a racist buffoon.  One of his first posts was about getting a black person to steal him a monkey or some other racist nonsense..  But, there are no racist cops.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes we do know you're a racist.  You say you're black and will assume any cop harassing you is racist and deserving of a bullet to the head.  Evil racists asshole. That's what you are.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The Jews are absolutely loving this.



What do the Jews have to do with this, Steve?  Absolutely nothing.  That's what.  Take your anti-semitic hatred elsewhere.  It isn't wanted here.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Too bad no one put one in his dome. I simply hate racist cops. The racists without legal power are amusing but slime like this guy are dangerous like feral monkeys.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



He claims he's black too, and he intimates his dreams about killing cops.  He's probably a sad, weak, pathetic pasty fat  white guy hanging out in his mother's basement and taking anti psychotics.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


That explains your problems with reading comprehension. You dont even know what racist means.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



What's with you wanting to kill people?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Whats with you being a racist and wanting to kill Blacks?


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Here is the metrosexual Muslim assassin.



A poster asked if he attended a mosque. Yes....

Did Cop Killer Ismaaiyl Brinsley Visit Terror-Tied Brooklyn Mosque PJ Tatler


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Now I don't know who you were referring to.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


You need help with your reading comprehension really badly.  Are you starting to come to terms with this?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't want to kill anyone. I only said that when you try to kill cops like you dream about, I hope you get killed in the confrontation instead, not because you're a racist, but because the cops have a right to defend themselves against an asshole like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the metrosexual Muslim assassin.
> ...


Now if he just had Ebola it would be the holy grail of a trifecta


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I dont dream about killing cops. I dont usually even give the subject any consideration until someone brings up the topic of dirty, racist cops up. I too have a right to defend myself against these dirty rotten racist cops. If I get killed then thats the price I have to pay. I dont have a problem with that. One thing I will not do is sit by passively and allow them to kill me.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 21, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> They have BLOOD on their hands. The sooner people start REJECTING Al Sharpton the better




How much longer do we have to put up with the likes of Sharpton stirring the pot then
when something happens he comes out and comdemms the result of what he started.

If because of free speech we can't stop protesters from calling for dead cops then at least
we can shine the light on the organizers of that protest...
Let the world get to know those that called for and got what they wanted.
Dead cops.

I wonder how those protesters feel today.
Sad that most of them are probably happy and proud of their actions.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Too bad no one put one in his dome. I simply hate racist cops.





Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why would the cops kill you unless you gave them a reason to?  Are you taking your meds?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


Willful ignorance...these are the people YOU support.  Tea Party terrorists and rabid racists. You chose some nice friends there.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up.  You're a racist calling others racist. Got it.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No you don't. You type people don't get to make the rules, especially when being questioned or detained by police..


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad no one put one in his dome. I simply hate racist cops.
> ...



I dont accept that they have a reason just because they perceive one. Me being Black is not a valid reason. I dont have any meds to take. You on the other hand need to get your reading comprehension checked. You stay confused.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Youre a racist with a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> 
> Two NYPD cops shot one fatally in Brooklyn sources - NY Daily News




The race baiters are getting exactly what they want.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews are absolutely loving this.
> ...


They have everything to do with it. You are just too blind to see the bigger picture.


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> [
> 
> 
> PS> I lean liberal on social issues and I don't agree with this act at all. It makes me feel really bad.



There are consequences for voting for Liberals.  One is that they like to make victims of minorities.  They preach victimization any chance they can.  As long as the minorities think they are victims and they think the Left  will save them then they will be a core voting block of the Left.  It is scam.

When the protestors in NY were marching in the streets chanting "kill the cops" they were responding to Obama, Holder, Sharpton and deBlazio that had told them that police are racist in America. 

The blood of the policemen are on the hands of the race baiters in this country and Obama, deBlazio, Holder and that nitwit Sharpton are at the top of that list.

If you are  liberal then you probably would have voted for Obama, that appointed Holder as his AG and Sharpton as his "race relation advisor"  and if you lived in New York would have probably voted for deBlazio as Mayor.

You would have a degree of responsibility.


----------



## williepete (Dec 21, 2014)

A lot of people willing to go public with their support for this assassination.

I'm sure cops across the country are taking note.

*‘Can they breathe?’ Execution-style killing of two NYPD officers celebrated; ‘Salute the shooter’*
 8216 Can they breathe 8217 Execution-style killing of two NYPD officers celebrated 8216 Salute the shooter 8217 Twitchy


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Whats a Shutterfly? Never heard of that service. Stop kidding everyone. You know thats your fat ass in that picture.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2014)

Why is this thread not in the flame-zone???


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

Blacks need to realize if they kill all the cops, who'll protect them from the fed up white victims' families?


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You rotten piece of simian scum. That's right those two cops "did something wrong" which made them deserve to be killed. Walk into any bar in NYC and say that. Please.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who the hell are you talking to?


----------



## AgentSparky (Dec 21, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> *
> Since the man killed himself, you have no evidence of what his motives were*.  And since neither cop was white or particularly privileged, you're claim is bogus.  It is certain that he didn't know them personally.  The fact is that other than his known hatred for cops in general (he was, after all, a hardened criminal with a long record), and the fact that he had already shot his girlfriend and was apparently on a violent rampage, we have no other indication as to his motive in this instance.  He was a hard core criminal; how many such criminals do you know like cops?  The rest of your rant is simply irrelevant word salad.



Really?  Tunnel-vision much?


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 21, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You seem to be trying to escape being held accountable for YOUR HAVING SET BLAME ON THE POLICEMEN THAT WERE MURDERED BY THE PRODUCT OF OBAMA CONSTITUENT.

Which would seem to indicate the likelihood that you are a constituent of obama... doing what such do.

So tell the board: DO YOU BELIEVE THOSE POLICEMEN WERE GUILTY OF A CRIME< THUS DESERVED TO BE EXECUTED?  Or Not?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Now where the word "racist" is being used, you can rest assured that this user of such is a proponent of executing police officers. 

It's means the same as "Reactionary", "JEW!", "CAPITALIST!", "CORPORATIST!", etc., etc.

Just another expression of the impotent air grind common to the Ideological Left.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stephanie posted this earlier and it explains the problem in its entirety:

Last Week, Al Sharpton NYC Millions March Chanted: “Shoot Back! What Do We Want? Dead Cops! When Do We Want It? Now!” 

all of it here:
Last Week Al Sharpton NYC Millions March Chanted 8220 Shoot Back What Do We Want Dead Cops When Do We Want It Now 8221 Weasel Zippers

New York City Protesters Chant For "Dead Cops" - Cavuto


(Great post Stephanie)


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



More black kids die from other blacks, just not a dozen at a time.  You don't want to compare white children shot by white gunmen in schools to the number of black children shot by blacks in the ghettos. The facts may prove embarrassing.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)

Matt 7:15. "Beware of false prophets who come to you in sheep's clothing but inwardly are savage wolves."


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2014)

"The blood of 2 executed police officers is on the hands of Mayor de Blasio."
Or is it on the hands of the NYPD?
Two NYPD cops assassinated in Brooklyn revenge killing - NY Daily News


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)

Barack Obama.  That's why he spoke out and condemned it.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 21, 2014)

At the end of the day, Eric Holder, and his boss, the Preasantpimp of the Union States are responsible for the murder of these two police officers.  With there being virtually no distinction between their culpability and that of the Leftist who repeatedly pulled the trigger.

But hey... _Such is the nature of *evil*._


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 21, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Until a few get "accidentally" put in Rikers Island general population...................


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Leftists held a "die In" yesterday at The Mall of America.  The police should mow them down  making their protest a reality.
> 
> Time for this protesting to end.



How psychotic.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 21, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


If all the cops walk off the job who will be left to arrest them?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Barack Obama.  That's why he spoke out and condemned it.



Let's see if he attends the cops' funerals.  Talk is cheap.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The board censors the regular spelling,


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama.  That's why he spoke out and condemned it.
> ...


If it was my family I'd tell him he wasn't welcome.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I said I lean left on social issues, but I did not vote for Obama this term. 

Even if I had I don't agree that it holds me responsible.

 I did not blame voters of Bush for decisions Bush made.

There are no current representatives in office that I believe truly represent me, and I also do not reside in New York.

I don't think anyone should kill a cop just because of some perceived injustice, I just don't believe in that kind of thinking.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 21, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama.  That's why he spoke out and condemned it.
> ...



Oh he'll be there.  I'll be shocked if he's not.  Pleasantly shocked, but shocked nonetheless.  

If he fails to be present at that funeral, he telegraphs his culpability.  By being at the funeral, he cloaks his culpability.  He's a relativist, thus a liar, therefore he will do what a liar must... .


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



If you're not part of the race-pimp industry, and I don't believe you are, then don't feel accused of it.  This isn't your fault.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


Like an arsonist returning to his crime to admire his work.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2014)

Indeed, those "die-in" things are very much psychotic.

Perhaps no participant in such a thing should ever be licenses to handle anything dangerous.  No gun.  No motor vehicle.  Not even a kitchen knife.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




The fact is that they are rarely guilty. Stop being a scumbag.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


>


Obviously another uncle tom.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 21, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Indeed, those "die-in" things are very much psychotic.
> 
> Perhaps no participant in such a thing should ever be licenses to handle anything dangerous.  No gun.  No motor vehicle.  Not even a kitchen knife.



No Vote...


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


>



MURDERERS! ^^^

"There's blood on many hands tonight," Patrolman's Benevolent Association President Patrick Lynch said late Saturday. "Those that incited violence on this street under the guise of protest, that tried to tear down what New York City police officers did everyday.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 21, 2014)

skye said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes..  Communism kills.  Always has and always will.   In fact, aside from disease, there is no greater threat to humanity than Leftism.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 21, 2014)

Saintmichael posted this... and it so NAILS IT that it simply must be repeated and repeated OFTEN:


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Saintmichael posted this... and it so NAILS IT that it simply must be repeated and repeated OFTEN:


I agree. Obviously an Uncle Tom.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







another connect the dots invalid PC zombie


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's right. If he doesn't toe your black racism line he gets kicked out of your club.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 
Because they're rarely held accountable.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 21, 2014)

I've cleaned up this thread for the second time.  Going forward I'm handing out infractions with no further warnings


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> He turned around and was coming back


Only according to Wilson and the perjurers.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



They are rarely found to be guilty no matter what some emotionally-indulgent SCUMBAGS want to 'feel.'


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > He turned around and was coming back
> ...


You lie.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## jillian (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



You should write novels. You have a very vivid fantasy life.


----------



## jillian (Dec 21, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Quiet idiot. No one should be killed for selling loose cigarettes (which isn't even a misdemeanor)
> ...



That is idiocy.


----------



## jillian (Dec 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Neocon wackjobs should be seen and not hesrd


----------



## Jroc (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Your posts are normally devoid of any substance so what else is new. My brother and sister in-law are cops. People like you increase the danger they face everyday by fomenting hatred for the police. You and Al Sharpton two peas in a pod


----------



## Jroc (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Not her quote genius


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Fantasy life?    Jillian, you are the type of person Yuri Bezmenov speaks of in his seminars.  You should listen in.  You'll learn the things you thought were untrue - are actually true.  And what you thought was true?  Is not true at all.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

Confirmed: Cop killer was a Muslim Jihadist.


The Man Who Just Murdered Two Police Officers In Brooklyn Is A Muslim Jihadist BE PREPARED FOR MORE MUSLIM VIOLENCE IN AMERICA - Walid Shoebat


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Yes, that is a good one to start with, Jroc.  Thank you for posting that vid.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 21, 2014)

The left will try to say that this was just one of those things.
Just a normal crime.Nothing for people to get all that worked up over.
Nothing to do with Ferguson or Staten Island.
These things happen....

What BS...

The protesters in NYC called for it and they got their wish...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

Rozman said:


> The left will try to say that this was just one of those things.
> Just a normal crime.Nothing for people to get all that worked up over.
> Nothing to do with Ferguson or Staten Island.
> These things happen....
> ...


CNN just stated that the killings was a result of mental illness.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Confirmed: Cop killer was a Muslim Jihadist.
> 
> 
> The Man Who Just Murdered Two Police Officers In Brooklyn Is A Muslim Jihadist BE PREPARED FOR MORE MUSLIM VIOLENCE IN AMERICA - Walid Shoebat



Was the hatchet attack on the NYPD officer done by a Muslim? Do you know?  I cannot recall.  De Blasio is a Communist.  There is no surprise he is befriending the Muslims.  Communists are known to befriend those they intend to massacre later on.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Rozman (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > The left will try to say that this was just one of those things.
> ...



And they arrived at that conclusion...How.
Seemed premeditated to me...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed: Cop killer was a Muslim Jihadist.
> ...


Yes, a Muslim convert.

Islam convert shot dead after ax attack on NYPD cops New York Post


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Here is one from the early 80's also.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


>




Oh, really...

BBC News - Barack Obama denounces killing of NYPD officers


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 21, 2014)

Haven't seen a thread in a while to bring out as much really virulently racist behavior as this one.

Time to napalm this one...


----------



## Rozman (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow Obama...
Way to go out on a limb.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> If it was my family I'd tell him he wasn't welcome


*How about Amadou Diallo's family or one of the many other families who lost who've lost innocent sons and daughters to trigger-happy NYPD cops?*
"The Shooting of Amadou Diallo occurred on February 4, 1999, when Amadou Diallo, a 23-year-old immigrant from Guinea, was shot and killed by fourNew York City Police Department plain-clothed officers..."
Shooting of Amadou Diallo - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


For all who have viewed this video?  Now you understand what the Communists are doing to America.  It is very simple.  They have a system and they are following it - 1, 2, 3.....   You see how this is playing out in America?  Now copy the video and send it to everyone you know.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yea, a full 22 hours after the slayings because  the mulatto bastard was busy golfing.


Obama Finally Releases Statement 22 Hours After NYC Police Officers Are Murdered 8211 Golfs Instead The Gateway Pundit


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 21, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > If it was my family I'd tell him he wasn't welcome
> ...


Once again, rely on the anomalous and anecdotal. Left wing bullshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



He released a statment on Michael Brown far longer than 22 hours after the incident.

So, your point?

oh, you don't have a point. You are a fucked up racist.


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 21, 2014)

As typical liberals never take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Oh, fer fux sakes.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Oh, really...
> 
> BBC News - Barack Obama denounces killing of NYPD officers


Where's the press conference?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Thats because he was busy meeting with Al Sharpton and other feral black community agitators preparing plans to incite violence in Ferguson and around the nation.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Haven't seen a thread in a while to bring out as much really virulently racist behavior as this one.
> 
> Time to napalm this one...


I thought you were a USMB veteran.  This is the norm, the racists are allowed to break all the rules.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, really...
> ...


Why would there need to be a press conference? You sound like a kid wondering why the other kid got some candy and he didnt.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Short answer: they are all batshit crazy. And need to whine, alot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Uncle Tom is a term used by racists who don't like the fact that others aren't as racist as they are.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Confirmed: Cop killer was a Muslim Jihadist.
> 
> 
> The Man Who Just Murdered Two Police Officers In Brooklyn Is A Muslim Jihadist BE PREPARED FOR MORE MUSLIM VIOLENCE IN AMERICA - Walid Shoebat



Would it be worse if he was Jewish?  Stay off my side, bigot.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Did you catch what he said?  His definition of subversion?

The highest arch of warfare is not to fight at all but to subvert anything of value in the country of your enemy until such a time that the perception of your enemy is screwed up to such an extent that he does not perceive you as an enemy and that your system, your civilization looks to your enemy as an "alternative"...   Better red than dead.   This is how Yuri explains it is done.  It's a four stage process.  Demoralization, Destabilization, Crisis, Normalization.  In that order.

As you can see from the descriptions of all four stages (in the video) America is being pushed into stage 3 right now.  Stage 3 is Crisis stage.  We are clearly headed into that right now.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen a thread in a while to bring out as much really virulently racist behavior as this one.
> ...



Really? What rules are you breaking?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



It's just too bad they're not inciting violence in Jewish communities, right?  Your bigotry has no place in real conservatism.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Neither does yours.  Your ilk destroys true conservatism...your ilk feeds the McGarretts of this forum...of course, as long as he talks about Jews...you are against him, but when he spews his venom on blacks...you are suspiciously silent!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



But not with a press conference.  I'm actually not going to hold that one against Barry because he's on vacation.  He's absent at the helm even when not on vacation, but that's another thing.  In 17 days, shit's going to happen and it's unreasonable to demand he halt his vacation for a press conference.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



No, everyone else is suspiciously silent.  I clearly am not.  I also have no tolerance for politichic because of her hatred for Native Americans which happens to be my race.  I see those two as no different than you, race hustling and race baiting while accusing everyone else of bigotry.  And you, being another Leftist, racist bigot don't get to decide what real conservatism is. You done bumped your head on that one.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


This is what YOU need to realize, as a patriotic conservative, I don't believe in speaking politically correct to appease the sensitive. I speak my mind and the truth. With that said, the "affluent" New Yorkers are mostly Jews or Judeo-Left transplants who are fomenting and encouraging these blacks. The "hipster" and Jewish vote in conjunction with the exodus of white working people (because of real estate prices, increasing non-white population, and lack of jobs) was what brought De Blasio into the municipality.

The people screaming "KILL THE COPS" in the streets are incompetent thinking  blacks led by upper/middle class cultural Marxists/communists. All the police need to do is stop policing NYC and let the feral blacks have their way there and then, suddenly, all the Judeo-leftist trustafarian social justice warriors pretending blacks are actually innocent in these cases will shut their damn mouths. Or better yet leave.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

It's a tangled web the leftists, terrorist muslims, and THUG BLACKS seem to be weaving to TAKE DOWN this country..... Of much interest....

*The Man Who Just Murdered Two Police Officers In Brooklyn Is A Muslim Jihadist *

Shoebot.com Action and Awareness ^

So Ismaaiyl Brinsley the killer of the two cops in Brooklyn, NY, has two Muslim names “Ismaaiyl” and a middle name “Abdullah” (see mugshot bellow) which means “servant of Allah,” is a fan of sheikh Yusuf Estes, who is not only neck deep in the Muslim Da’wa movement (the call to convert westerners to Islam) but Estes meets with both ISIS and Hamas financiers, and Brinsley loved the Koran, specifically Surah 8 on his own Facebook page, which calls for arming for preparation for Jihad war; it says all on what we need for motive as to why Brinsley shot...

ALWAYS look for the many SUBVERSIVE MOVEMENTS to have ties to each other!...And I hate to say this but WHITE, FORMALLY JEWISH, NOW LIBERALS, are the MONEY behind these ties! These people have given up the religion they were born into for the ravages of Liberalism, Socialism, and the many other dictator controlled ISMS!


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 21, 2014)

AgentSparky said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Well, you know, that's the way these cases go.  At the time I posted the above, that information was not available.  So my claim that there was no evidence (at the time) was accurate.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Here's the difference between you and real conservatives.  You actually hate blacks just like you hate Jews.  Conservatives don't hate anyone and while finding persisting problems in some ethnic groups rueful, we want them to embrace freedom, responsibility, and the upward ascendancy that can be experienced by everyone, regardless of race, by applying true conservative principles.

Some people can be fooled by your pitched anti-black commentary into thinking you're a conservative but I see right through you. You're a right wing bigot and that's not conservatism rooted in love of God and love of country.  You're not one of us, you belong to Satan just like any Leftist.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


That is where you are mistaken, redskin...I am a true conservative.  You are nothing more than a hate monger who destroys true conservatism with your hate for black people.  Get it...Wahoo?  

You are nothing more than a hypocrite who practices knee jerk politics and sides with the most virulent of racists on this forum as you cheer when your comrades call black people n1gger and other nonsense.  You have defined yourself. on many occasions...it is a shame the mods 'cleaned up' this thread.  The truth about you and your ilk were revealed many times over.   You destroy true conservatism with your sophomoric arguments and hate filled vitriol.  You only stand up for anti-semitic assholes...you join racist assholes who hate blacks.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You're not a conservative in any way, shape, or form. I've seen enough of your posts to know that for certain.  I am starting to think you're deluded, possibly mentally ill with schizophrenia or gender identity dysphoria.  Just like a man who thinks he's really a woman, you're a Leftist claiming to be really a conservative....even though all of your posts militate against such a claim.

I'm actually starting to pity you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh, and Redskin isn't offensive to me. Neither is Injun, Savage, or anything else.  That's the way most American Indians are. You can't hurt us with words.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


If this thread disturbs you, find another one Stat.  I am surprised at how sensitive you appear to be over the mention of Communism / the video of the ex-KGB agent who is exposing the 4 stages of a Communist take over.  Any idea why that is?


----------



## Marianne (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> It's a tangled web the leftists, terrorist muslims, and THUG BLACKS seem to be weaving to TAKE DOWN this country..... Of much interest....
> 
> *The Man Who Just Murdered Two Police Officers In Brooklyn Is A Muslim Jihadist *
> 
> ...


Black and a muslim, Gee what a surprise.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


LMAO! You are sensitive.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Actually I was surprised.  I wouldn't have expected a Muslim to be murdering cops on behalf of African Americans.  In their own countries they see them as slaves.  In fact, the Arabic word Abed means black man but it also means slave.  In their minds - it is the same thing.   Just a little background on that.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Actually I was surprised.  I wouldn't have expected a Muslim to be murdering cops on behalf of African Americans.  In their own countries they see them as slaves.  In fact, the Arabic word Abed means black man but it also means slave.  In their minds - it is the same thing.   Just a little background on that.



Somalia is an excellent example of black muslims...Boko Harem anyone?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Actually I was surprised.  I wouldn't have expected a Muslim to be murdering cops on behalf of African Americans.  In their own countries they see them as slaves.  In fact, the Arabic word Abed means black man but it also means slave.  In their minds - it is the same thing.   Just a little background on that.



And Muslims, who the Left dotes on, have been enslaving blacks for centuries before American slavery ever existed.  Don't expect any of them to know that.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


LMAO...show me one viewpoint that I have expressed that is liberal.  Just because I stand up to the racist teapers and their childish arguments...that doesn't mean I am liberal.  Just becaiuse I am not anti_obama because he breathes my air...that doesn't make me a liberal.  I guess you and your ilk are just too stupid and bent on hate to realize that.  I actually pity you...so consumed with hate, you can't even see it anymore.  
Oh...and I probably have more Native American blood than your racist ass.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh shit.  Never thought I'd say this but I agree with stat.  Fuck me sideways.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I really don't care whether your believe me or not. You're a racist and a Leftist, therefore a hack.  And I can't cite a single post because ALL of your posts are Leftist.  You aren't even remotely conservative, but you are delusional and apparently off your meds.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I was surprised.  I wouldn't have expected a Muslim to be murdering cops on behalf of African Americans.  In their own countries they see them as slaves.  In fact, the Arabic word Abed means black man but it also means slave.  In their minds - it is the same thing.   Just a little background on that.
> ...



I would expect them to read Don Richardson's book, Secrets of the Koran and learn that after National Geographic did a study on why over 300 million Black people were missing in the Sub Saharan region the interviews with tribes there discovered that it was due to the practice of castration by Arab slavers on the black people there for a steady 600 years. Over 300 Million missing black people - is the population of the USA.   The light skinned Mauritanian people living today are due to Arabs replacing all those black men in procreating - they castrated these black men because they did not want the slaves to be able to have children with those women.  They took all of the women for themselves.  Quite despicable, isn't it?  Over 300 million missing black people in the Sub Saharan region and the African American people think their original religion is Islam?  No that was the religion they were forced into as slaves.  They need to wake up.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Your Racist Teepers shows you have about as much Conservative in you as Starkey does...talk a good fight but most can see through your racist roots!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I was surprised.  I wouldn't have expected a Muslim to be murdering cops on behalf of African Americans.  In their own countries they see them as slaves.  In fact, the Arabic word Abed means black man but it also means slave.  In their minds - it is the same thing.   Just a little background on that.
> ...



Yes, it is a shame they do not have the story on how their ancestors were "forced into Islam" as slaves.  If they knew about that? They might think twice.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


No, the biggest racist idiots are you and theft.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


This is what happens when you cater to the trash of society for political gain.  The Mayor is toast.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)

De Blasio Responds To NYPD Officers That Turned Their Backs The Federalist Papers


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Unfortunately NYC is made up of at least 60% THUG SUPPORTERS, black white and Hispanic! Easier to impeach the Manchurian muslim, than get rid of the Commie mayor!


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I was surprised.  I wouldn't have expected a Muslim to be murdering cops on behalf of African Americans.  In their own countries they see them as slaves.  In fact, the Arabic word Abed means black man but it also means slave.  In their minds - it is the same thing.   Just a little background on that.
> ...


LOL...that is ignorant.  Most muslim nations...they are using Filipinos as their new slave. 


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


In other words...you can't point out any liberal viewpoints.  Sorry...hate is not a conservative value.  Sorry I haven't jumped on the racist bandwagon to satisfy your fucked up definition of what it means to be conservative.  Sorry, I don't buy into your childish and sophomoric arguments and believe that Obama is the Kenyan Muslim who is trying to enslave white people.

You are truly a pathetic, a hate monster.  Just realize...if you are truly Native American and are of a darker hue...you are still a n!gger to all of those who you support on this forum.  If they saw you on the street...they might even try to lynch you!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> De Blasio Responds To NYPD Officers That Turned Their Backs The Federalist Papers



As a communist, I'm sure that De Blasio is pissed that he's not in a real communist regime where he could have those cops executed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I'm just noting the history of Islam, Nutz.  That is why the word Abed is for both slave and black man.  No difference in their world back then.  In fact, if a Muslim girl dated a black guy or married him - that put her in great danger. It was highly offensive to the parents of Muslim children for their daughter to date a black man.  Mohammad used to call black people raisin heads.  Did you not know the history of this? It's true.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Is Al Sharpton a race hustler?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > De Blasio Responds To NYPD Officers That Turned Their Backs The Federalist Papers
> ...



Actually if it was a real communist regime - he would first have the protesters executed because once they get to stage 4 - Normalization - they do not need them any more and Communists do not let dissidents stay alive after they take over.  They are the first to go.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Once again, rely on the anomalous and anecdotal. Left wing bullshit


*There's nothing anecdotal about the NYPD shooting of Amadou Diallo or the resulting settlement*
"*Litigation* Lawsuit filed against city and officers for $61 million, settled for $3 million
_Daniels, et al. v. the City of New York_ (class-action lawsuit)"
*The NYPD has a well established history of brutalizing innocent citizens, and now it's reaping what it has sown.
Shooting of Amadou Diallo - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It was the same with whites and blacks!  What is your point...you are trying to say all blacks are wannabe muslims...the hell with you  for that nonsense  propaganda.  

Your knowledge of history is nothing more than a narrative that you have been fed to propagate stereotype and hate.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> In fact, if a Muslim girl dated a black guy or married him - that put her in great danger. It was highly offensive to the parents of Muslim children for their daughter to date a black man.


You are full of BS and a pathological hater and liar.    .....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Do you deny that Muslims are making far more inroads in black communities, especially in prisons and poor neighborhoods? Why are you so terrified of the facts?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 21, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, rely on the anomalous and anecdotal. Left wing bullshit
> ...


In the context of allegations that police departments have institutional problems regarding shooting blacks it is nothing _but_ anecdotal.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Plus, of course he's not at the podium in front of the White House - he's in Hawaii.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


What facts are am I afraid of.  How about some stats...I simply don't believe it.  I simply believe this to be nothing more than another attempt for whites to attack black people by comparing them to terrorists.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


I really hope his irons game has improved.  He's been slicing his shots really badly.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2014)

BluesLegend said:


> As typical liberals never take responsibility for their actions.


No, that would be the Torture Administration.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> De Blasio Responds To NYPD Officers That Turned Their Backs The Federalist Papers



Here is a clip from your link. 

A blue wall of angry police officers turned their backs on Mayor de Blasio Saturday night when he showed up at the hospital to pay his respects for the fallen officers. How the Mayor responded to this is both repugnant and about what you would expect.

Via NY Post:

As the mayor and his entourage snaked through a jammed third-floor corridor at Woodhull Hospital, where two officers had been pronounced dead just hours earlier, scores of grieving cops faced the walls — and away from the leader they believe has failed them.

Earlier, de Blasio approached a cluster of cops at the Brooklyn Hospital and offered, “We’re all in this together.”

_____________
Something I noticed with Communists is that they really make intentional attempts at deepening an already open wound.  Like pouring salt into it. It is most likely because they are God haters first and foremost and in their minds, anything that will create a root of bitterness / unforgiveness from the pain they inflict is an added bonus.  I do believe the people of NYC should demand De Blasio's resignation.  If there is a big enough outcry against this communist Mayor remaining in office - perhaps they will succeed in putting him out of office.  I certainly hope so. For the good of New York, De Blasio must go.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Odd, considering I'm not white. Your racism is blinding you again.  So you do deny that Islam has been winning several converts in prisons and poor black neighborhoods. Glad to get that on the record.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


LOL. What a tard. So he rushes to the camera to speak out against the death of black perps when the the jury acquitted the shooters but can't be bothered with cops murdered in the line of duty? You stupid asshole.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



That is not true.  I am not saying that all black people want to be Muslims - only that black people who have converted to Islam obviously do not know the history of how their own people have been treated by Muslims for many centuries.  Beginning with Mohammad.   I do my own research and can assure you I am neither attempting to propagate stereotypes or hatred.   I'm merely stating the facts.  If any black Muslim knew the truth of the history of how his or her people had been treated by Islam and its founder they would have absolutely nothing do with it.  (If they had any regard for their ancestors and people whatsoever)  Slavery continues in the Arab Muslim world today.  It is what it is.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Why would he bothered? That would be like having a press conference everytime someone was killed in a war. You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Youre totally wrong. Islam didnt enslave Black people. Arabs did. Just like supposed Christians did.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Are you serious? It isn't supposed to be a war. One side is making it a war the other is trying to do their job. No one is in a better position to speak out on this shit and nip it in the bud. It isn't just two deaths, cops probably die every day. It's in retaliation to the media frenzy and race baiting. 98% of black voters voted for him, he could have an influence instead of the disproportionate concern.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



He dreams about killing cops (see sig) so he wouldn't have any problem with Obama's listless


Asclepias said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Slavery was illegal in every Christian nation during the 15th century when Muslims were trading black slaves all over the globe.  You're so ignorant you make the angels weep!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Islam most definitely did turn black people into slaves and it continues to do so today.   The Arabs were the original Muslims - the rest were converted.  The religion began in Mecca after Mohammad was born in 577 A.D. - we know Islam was established at least by 622 A.D.  look it up, Asceplias.  As for the Americans who bought slaves from Arab Muslim Slavers - I am totally against it - feel it was a terrible wrong that never should have happened - but it did.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > De Blasio Responds To NYPD Officers That Turned Their Backs The Federalist Papers
> ...


I listened to that man De Blasio, and he is an idiot period, and the police should be ashamed that they have such an idiot in charge of them. Face to the wall is right, and it shouldn't stop there, where as they should shun this man out of office.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...



Part of Communism is mediocrity - at every level - consider the NY Times as Yuri Bemzenov noted - their journalists are all mediocre - no one stands out - it's all mediocrity - no one really writes - no great talent there - same goes for the leaders - everyone is dumbed down - look at the people we see in office - this is all part of the destabilizing of America that happened some time back but now we are really taking note of it - we wonder - how did these people ever get into office?  After viewing Yuri's videos on Subversive techniques of the Communists we can see how.   

They definitely should push hard to force De Blasio out of office.  No question about it.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> In the context of allegations that police departments have institutional problems regarding shooting blacks it is nothing _but_ anecdotal.


*Mention that to Sean Bell:*
"In New York, a coalition of civil rights advocates are calling for a permanent state-level special prosecutor to handle police brutality cases following the acquittal of three NYPDdetectives in the killing of Sean Bell. The twenty-three-year-old Bell died in a hail of fifty police bullets on the morning of what would have been his wedding day in November 2006. Two of his friends were also injured in the shooting. All three men were unarmed."

Following Acquittal of NYPD Officers in Sean Bell Killing Advocates Call for Special Prosecutor in Police Brutality Cases Democracy Now


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 21, 2014)

Now Sharpton thinks that the shooting will slow down his Nationwide anti-police peaceful demonstrations......*I HOPE SO!*


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Oh yeah, and none of those Arabs were Muslim, huh.  No one is immune from sin.  Deal with the problem Instead of deflecting.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


All Muslims are not Arabs. I agree no one is immune from sin. I just disagree with the claim that Muslims have treated Blacks any worse than say Christians.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 21, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Now Sharpton thinks that the shooting will slow down his Nationwide anti-police peaceful demonstrations......*I HOPE SO!*



Not so peaceful if the protesters are calling for dead cops...
But hey that's just my opinion.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 21, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > In the context of allegations that police departments have institutional problems regarding shooting blacks it is nothing _but_ anecdotal.
> ...


OK, so call for a special prosecutor or anything else that pertains to the law, but how about lets keep the media and the race hustlers out of it ?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Because you're ignorant and you think that American slavery is the only interaction that Christians had with black people.  Christianity is the only religion in the history of man that banned the use of slavery over a significant portion of the globe and sustained such a ban for centuries.  Islam by contrast has been a strong proliferator of slavery since it's beginning when it took Medina and made slaves out of the Jewish women and children after slaughtering the men and pubescent boys. There has never been a time in Islam without slavery, and unlike Christianity, there was never even a moral struggle over the practice and certainly no war to end it.  This is why I enjoy comparing Christianity's record with that of Islam with ignoramuses like you who have no familiarity with history whatsoever.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Go back to what you're good at, race hustling and dreaming of shooting cops in the head.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 21, 2014)

Rozman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Now Sharpton thinks that the shooting will slow down his Nationwide anti-police peaceful demonstrations......*I HOPE SO!*
> ...


The feds have given some groups a get out of trouble free card, while everyone else has to walk a thin line in America now.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, if a Muslim girl dated a black guy or married him - that put her in great danger. It was highly offensive to the parents of Muslim children for their daughter to date a black man.
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about... you fucking scum KILL the boyfriend and the daughter if she dates a muslim of another sect!!!!... The same fucking people with a DIFFERENCE of OPINION over a fucking pedophile raghead!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Islam most definitely did turn black people into slaves and it continues to do so today.   The Arabs were the original Muslims - the rest were converted.  The religion began in Mecca after Mohammad was born in 577 A.D. - we know Islam was established at least by 622 A.D.  look it up, Asceplias.  As for the Americans who bought slaves from Arab Muslim Slavers - I am totally against it - feel it was a terrible wrong that never should have happened - but it did.



Excuse me I have a typo here - Mohammad was born about 570 A.D. not 577 A.D.  I just caught my mistake.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I never said they were.  I said the beginning of Islam - started with Mohammad and his Arab family and others converting in Mecca, etc. It began with Arab people.   From there people everywhere were converted by the sword.   Who told you that the Arab Muslim slavers were not Muslim?  Yes, they were.  They are still enslaving people to this very day, Asceplias.

Read this, Asceplias.  I will post a clip from it here -

TheReligionofPeace - Strange Brew Islam and Black Pride
*Slavery.*

The awful truth is that Arabs ravaged Africa for almost a thousand years before Europeans ever began to export black slaves.  In fact, it was the foundation of slave procurement and trading established by the Muslims (usually through Jihad) that enabled the European practice.

Far more Africans were swallowed up in the fourteen hundred years of Islamic slave trading than in the three centuries of European practice.  An estimated 17 to 20 million Africans were exported from their native land to the Muslim world, but this isn't the whole story.  With a transport survival rate of less than 1 in 3, Dr. John Alembellah Azumah estimates that perhaps 50 to 80 million more died in route.

Here is a quote from an observer in Zanzibar that sheds light on the harsh conditions of Islamic slavery:

_"As they filed past, we noticed many chained together by the neck... The women, who were as numerous as the men, carried babies on their backs in addition to a tusk of ivory or other burden on their heads... It is difficult to adequately describe the filthy state of their bodies; in many instances not only scarred by [the whip], but feet and shoulders were a mass of open sores... half-starved ill-treated creatures who, weary and friendless must have longed for death."_

The text (quoted from Dr. Azumah's _The Legacy of Arab-Islam in Africa_) goes on to describe the fate of those who became too ill or too weak to continue the journey - as related by a Muslim "herdsman":

_"Spear them at once!  For, if we did not, others would pretend they are ill in order to avoid carrying their loads.  No!  We never leave them alive on the road; they all know this custom."_

When asked who carries the ivory when a mother gets too tired to carry both her baby and the ivory, the herdsman replied, _"She does!  We cannot leave valuable ivory on the road. *We spear the child and make her burden lighter*."_

After Muhammad's companions overthrew the Christians in Egypt shortly after his death, they began demanding slaves from the Nubians to the south.  For over 600 years, the black African kingdom was forced to send a tribute of slaves to Cairo on a regular basis.
_____________________
The slavery trade run by the Arabs on the continent of Africa have always been Muslim, Asceplias.  I am sorry to break this news to you - but you need to know the truth.  I do not want you to believe the lie that the Arabs that enslaved the black men and women of Africa were non - Muslim.  They were Muslims and they are still Muslims today over there enslaving black men, women and children.  Horrific but true.  Another horrific truth.  If you count the 300 missing black people due to 600 years of Arab slavers castrating black slaves continually and the 80 million put to death by Islam during early slavery and then factor in the millions who have since been killed - it is quite likely that Islam is responsible for the deaths /murder / and prevention of birth of more than 1/2 billion Black people.  How horrific is that?   Do you think any black person would remain a Muslim if they knew the true roots of Islam concerning their ancestors?  NOT A CHANCE.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2014)

Ascelpias...its the new narratiove...all blacks are now killer muslims.  It makes these people feel better about their hate.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> OK, so call for a special prosecutor or anything else that pertains to the law, but how about lets keep the media and the race hustlers out of it ?


Local DAs should not be in charge of GJ investigations that involve local police officers; that's the most important point I've learned since Ferguson and Staten Island. IMHO, the first incident didn't result in a miscarriage of justice and the second did. As long as law enforcement doesn't hold its criminal elements to the same standards they apply to civilians, special prosecutors seem the only option.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Ascelpias...its the new narratiove...all blacks are now killer muslims.  It makes these people feel better about their hate.



Black muslim killers of the military....same shit!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



The entire slave trade on continent of Africa was run by Arab Muslim Slave Traders, Neil. Long before Europeans - LONG BEFORE.  Going back over a thousand years ago.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Ascelpias...its the new narratiove...all blacks are now killer muslims.  It makes these people feel better about their hate.



Utter nonsense.  No one said that all black people are killer Muslims.  Stop with the outrageous accusations.  That won't help your credibility here as a poster at all, Nutz.  Address the point made and if you cannot address it consider that you may not have all the facts about the history on Black Slaves and Islam and if you did perhaps you would not be so sensitive about my pointing out the history of horrific abuse, torture, murder and practices against black people on the continent of Africa - such as the practice of castrating all black male slaves which went on for over 600 years and resulted in the missing of over 300 million black people - the equivalent - approx - of the USA population.  If your concern for African american people is genuine one would think that bit of news would outrage you!   It does me!   Do you care or is this just political jockeying for you?


----------



## Jroc (Dec 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!
> ...


Obama, Eric holder, Al sharpton, Deblasio helped to foment this instead, of doing what responsible leaders would do.There is no problem with police killing unarmed, innocent, people, but they fed the narrative. You and people like you fell right in line, and this is the result..... Congratulations


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It does make one wonder - if the liberals are so concerned for black Americans why don't they ever mention the Arab slavers that continue to enslave African men, women and children on the continent of Africa?  Why don't they speak out against what is happening?  We've heard about the long lost Palestinian people ad nauseum and yet not one word about the black slaves the Muslim slavers hold in slavery to this very day.  Why doesn't anyone ever speak up for these people?  Why don't the African American people speak up for their own people over there?  You know who speaks up for them?  Conservatives.   That's who.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You're right, Jroc.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Ascelpias...its the new narratiove...all blacks are now killer muslims.  It makes these people feel better about their hate.
> ...




You are utterly, and completely wasting your time with Asclepias, and Nutz. They are morons.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

*The THUGERY hard at work, and our idiots can't understand the OUTRAGE directed at these pieces of shit...apparently they are in SOLIDARITY with the protestors!*

*Protesters Show Solidarity with Ismaaiyl Brinsley, Say Murdered Officers "Deserved to Die"*

Pundit Press ^

Protesters took to social media today and yesterday to show solidarity with Ismaaiyl Brinsley, who murdered two innocent NYPD officers in cold blood. Numerous protesters said that officers Wenjian Liu and Rafael Ramos deserved to die simply because of their profession. Here are just a few (expletives redacted): ....


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *The THUGERY hard at work, and our idiots can't understand the OUTRAGE directed at these pieces of shit...apparently they are in SOLIDARITY with the protestors!*
> 
> *Protesters Show Solidarity with Ismaaiyl Brinsley, Say Murdered Officers "Deserved to Die"*
> 
> ...





lol....in a SHTF situation, these are the first mofu's that are going to get their hats knocked off like Brown. Fucking limpwristed fairies.The NYPD could sign me up tomorrow ftmfw!!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Well this sums up how Leftists feel about African blacks and why they turned their backs while 800,000 Rwandans were slaughtered.  Very telling this clip:


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, if a Muslim girl dated a black guy or married him - that put her in great danger. It was highly offensive to the parents of Muslim children for their daughter to date a black man.
> ...



Everyone who speaks the truth about Muslims is a "liar and a hater".  Ho hum.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *The THUGERY hard at work, and our idiots can't understand the OUTRAGE directed at these pieces of shit...apparently they are in SOLIDARITY with the protestors!*
> ...



Now, that's funny! Limpwristed!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 21, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...




I'll be shocked if he attends himself. He might send Biden, but there is no way he'll go himself - unless he really wants to get away from his awful wife.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## ninja007 (Dec 21, 2014)

the stupid thing is, this asshole just got a lot more blacks (innocent) and black thugs killed in the future. WATCH.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 21, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > In the context of allegations that police departments have institutional problems regarding shooting blacks it is nothing _but_ anecdotal.
> ...


So two or three makes it empirical? Get out of dodge.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Oh well, that settles it then.  If the grand jury said so, cuz they're so honest and reliable....
> 
> Why grand jury indictments in police shootings are so rare - CBS News



Great article!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 22, 2014)

TimothysAlaska said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > slow night, so let's see if Nutz is right about whites killing a higher a ratio of police than blacks
> ...


FOR the black community????? The government has done everything for the black community for the last 50 years. Black fathers skip out on their responsibilities? Bis daddy government step right in and gives you food and a place to stay, free lunch at school, preferential treatment for government jobs, preferential treatment for black owned businesses on government projects and a special class of crimes if a black gets shot by a white man.

The government has done too fucking much already. When will the black community face their own responsibilities?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 22, 2014)

They got one in Tarpon Springs FL today too.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 22, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> They got one in Tarpon Springs FL today too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35236



Only one question, why is he still able to breathe?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 22, 2014)

That is just a temporary thing. In New York, he might have lived to a ripe old age, but in Florida, if he doesn't "slip and fall" in a tragic jail house accident, he will be strapped to a cot soon enough.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 22, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> They got one in Tarpon Springs FL today too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35236




why was this guy even on the streets 

he had almost 30 felonies


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > They got one in Tarpon Springs FL today too.
> ...


That's what I don't understand, is how do these felons get out so many times to just recommit crimes over and over again until someone finally pays with their life ? I think it's pressure by the government to release, and the politicians/leaders that botch these things over and over again in this nation, but whose keeping score right ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 22, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




so the guy was out on parole and in a parole violation 

he said to the cops -he did it because he felt caged and did not want to return to prison- 

maybe the parole board should ask questions that get into this line of thinking 

before they release such scum back onto the streets


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Oh,  fer fux sakes.  Get a grip. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Go back to what you're good at, race hustling and dreaming of shooting cops in the head.


You seem very angry.  Are you always this angry? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


There are bigots and racists on all sides of the equation,  but the sheer number of such on the Right dwarfs those on the Left,  by a longshot.  You have a lot to learn,  I see. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > If it was my family I'd tell him he wasn't welcome
> ...


How about it?

Did any cops try to attend his funeral?  If they did then his family had every right to tell them they were not welcome


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > De Blasio Responds To NYPD Officers That Turned Their Backs The Federalist Papers
> ...


If you honestly think that Libs are communists,  then you really are as batshit crazy as your writing indicates.  Oy,  Gewalt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Islam is a scourge on all of humanity.  It,  based on that shitty book called Kuran.  It is much more of an oppressive ideology than a religion and my heart breaks for the poor sops who have the bad fortune of being born into that fucked up hateful ideological call. I have love of fellow homosapiens,  but no love for the Kuran.  Spit.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


You are very angry. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...



The current leftist trash aren't libs.  They're filthy socialist trash.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Only in your strange wet-dreams. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> You are very angry.


Gesundheit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > You are very angry.
> ...




Gute Besserung.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> How about it?
> 
> Did any cops try to attend his funeral? If they did then his family had every right to tell them they were not welcome


Killer cops probably wouldn't be welcome at their victim's funerals, but a mayor trying to reign in rogue cops would.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> So two or three makes it empirical? Get out of dodge


How many examples do you require?


----------



## Jroc (Dec 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




We constitutional conservatives are centrists. Very little racism here. So maybe you should leave the leftist, Israel hating scum and join us


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > How about it?
> ...



Yeah rogue cops.

Tell me as a percentage of population how many cops kill people compared to everyone else.

We all know black people are far far more likely to be killed by other black people than by cops


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


Bill de Blasio actually is a communist.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


You're an idiot if you believe that.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > They got one in Tarpon Springs FL today too.
> ...




yet blacks say they are discriminated against by the justice system


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Tired ass deflection. We know white people are far more likely to be killed by other whites than cops too. The problem with your retarded comparison is that people automatically expect people that commit murder to do just that. They dont expect cops to do it you fucking idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 22, 2014)

If the Right-Wing claims that protestors are to blame, they must admit that Sarah Palin was to blame for Gabby Giffords:


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 22, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > *so here you are advocating or being OK with cop killings* ?
> ...


^ WORLD CLASS -- albeit unintentional -- irony right there.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Thanks for the validation.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


That you have strange wet-dreams. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Harvard grad?


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Woman Who Tried to Run Over Two Police Officers Has Charges Dropped Because Her Feelings Were Hurt Defund.com


----------



## boedicca (Dec 22, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> If the Right-Wing claims that protestors are to blame, they must admit that Sarah Palin was to blame for Gabby Giffords:




I don't recall Sarah Palin shouting "Dead Gabby" and "Gabby in a blanket".

Link?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I believe Florida has the death penalty.  If you kill a police officer you'd be on death row.  I cannot imagine he'll ever see daylight again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 22, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Woman Who Tried to Run Over Two Police Officers Has Charges Dropped Because Her Feelings Were Hurt Defund.com



Actually, Neil, this one is questionable  - I listened to the video recording that they retrieved from Cloud - it was erased by dept and retrieved again on Cloud and it supports her version of what happened. She is recording the police - they tell her to move her car forward - she says how can I do that when there is a police car in the way - after she gets in the car - you see tazer lights going off and the police are cursing at her get out of the car you blank blank - then they arrest her and say she tried to run over a police officer - I do not believe them - they overstepped their authority in what they did to this woman.  Watch the video.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > So two or three makes it empirical? Get out of dodge
> ...


Enough to make it empirical and not anomalous.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




yes perhaps that is the case 

it seems this could have been avoided had the parole board 

been a little stiffer on this guy


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Woman Who Tried to Run Over Two Police Officers Has Charges Dropped Because Her Feelings Were Hurt Defund.com
> ...


Police lie all the damn time.  (Not all police) Its amazing people just are now starting to understand this. SMDH


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Enough to make it empirical and not anomalous.


"*EXCLUSIVE: In 179 fatalities involving on-duty NYPD cops in 15 years, only 3 cases led to indictments — and just 1 conviction*
*A Daily News analysis of NYPD-involved deaths starts with the 1999 slaying of unarmed Amadou Diallo in a hail of bullets in the Bronx and ends with last month’s shooting death of Akai Gurley in a Brooklyn stairwell. Where race was known, 86% were black or Hispanic."*
Empirical or irregular?

In 179 NYPD-involved deaths only 3 indicted EXCLUSIVE - NY Daily News


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...






What they are understanding *more* however is that this black victimhood crap needs to be highlighted for what it is.......crap.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Enough to make it empirical and not anomalous.
> ...








Bernhard Goetz - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "*EXCLUSIVE: In 179 fatalities involving on-duty NYPD cops in 15 years, only 3 cases led to indictments — and just 1 conviction*


Wow. That's amazing. 1 wrong in 179 cases. Those guys are uber professional.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Enough to make it empirical and not anomalous.
> ...


You would first have to determine guilt and then establish that as a pattern.
Instead you create a condition to satisfy an agenda.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Enough to make it empirical and not anomalous.
> ...



IN 15 YEARS? are you frikken serious. the Daily news should ashamed and shunned. that is race baiting at it finest. and you fit right in with them...shameful


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Wow. That's amazing. 1 wrong in 179 cases. Those guys are uber professional.


"'In most of those cases it would be the local district attorney who’s bringing up the charges, if any,' said Robert Gangi, executive director of the Prison Reform Organizing Project.

“'There’s an inherent conflict of interest. . . . The police and DA work very closely together, and so they need each other to carry out their jobs,' said Gangi, adding he’s encouraged by the mainstream political support from Gov. Cuomo to state Assembly members to create a special prosecutor who would handle police-involved deaths."

In 179 NYPD-involved deaths only 3 indicted EXCLUSIVE - NY Daily News


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> IN 15 YEARS? are you frikken serious. the Daily news should ashamed and shunned. that is race baiting at it finest. and you fit right in with them...shameful


*You could learn a lot by reading the Daily News:



*
"The grieving mother of the gunman who killed two NYPD police officers extended her condolences to their families Monday, saying she understood their pain.
*
“'I am still deeply sorry about what happened at the hands of my son,' said Shakuwra Dabre, 54, of Brooklyn. “'And please accept my deepest condolences, sincerely. As a mother now I hurt for the loss of my son. Just like they’re hurting for the loss of their sons.'”
Mother of NYPD cop killer Ismaaiyl Brinsley deeply sorry - NY Daily News*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 22, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Google this...
'Blacks murdered by other blacks in NYC 1999-2014'
All that comes up on the first page is 'cops killing blacks'. There's a big part of the problem. People being conditioned by media with a left wing agenda and propaganda.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > IN 15 YEARS? are you frikken serious. the Daily news should ashamed and shunned. that is race baiting at it finest. and you fit right in with them...shameful
> ...


What's the father say?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You would first have to determine guilt and then establish that as a pattern.
> Instead you create a condition to satisfy an agenda.


*The NYPD has created the condition and there's little doubt about their agenda:*
"Only one officer who killed someone while on duty has been convicted, but he was not sentenced to jail time.

"The analysis of the police-involved deaths begins with the 1999 slaying of unarmed Amadou Diallo in a hail of bullets and ends with last month’s shooting death of Akai Gurley, who police say was hit by a ricocheting bullet fired by a rookie cop in a darkened housing project stairwell in Brooklyn. Gurley was also unarmed.

"The News found that since 1999:


Roughly 27% of people killed by cops were unarmed.
Where race was known, 86% were black or Hispanic.
Twenty-one people were killed — three of them by off-duty cops — in 2012, the highest during the 15-year span"
In 179 NYPD-involved deaths only 3 indicted EXCLUSIVE - NY Daily News


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

News Flash.......

Racist Tea Party led by Sara Palin marches in Brooklyn chanting....."What do we want?  Dead Blacks.  When do we want it? Now."


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> News Flash.......
> 
> Racist Tea Party led by Sara Palin marches in Brooklyn chanting....."What do we want?  Dead Blacks.  When do we want it? Now."


Just thinking the same thing.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 22, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > You would first have to determine guilt and then establish that as a pattern.
> ...


Why do cops kill people ? It's because of the bad guy's mostly or accidents happening also right ? Do cops want to go to work and kill a human being ? NOPE, and I didn't think so.. It is the narrative though, and it must keep going, but I think these radicals or cop haters have bitten off more than they can swallow this time.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 22, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > He said he didn't care, not that he was advocating it.
> ...


^^^   Still talking.  Still not saying anything.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Look at his username.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If the Right-Wing claims that protestors are to blame, they must admit that Sarah Palin was to blame for Gabby Giffords:
> ...


You're claiming that the protestors put the idea into this killer's head to go shoot a cop.

I'm saying Sarah Palin's poster put it in that killer's head to go shoot a politician.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Why do cops kill people ? It's because of the bad guy's mostly or accidents happening also right ? Do cops want to go to work and kill a human being ? NOPE, and I didn't think so


Maybe a few rogue cops kill for the simple reason they know the local DAs will serve as defense counsel at their GJ hearings?


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...



Do something about it, you piece of leftist trash.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The left blamed Palin for the Gifford shooting.  You know that.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Palin was talking about elections.  The useful idiots were specifically chanting to kill cops.  No comparison.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 22, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I think you're immature, and probably sexually repressed.  Possibly a sexual deviant.

Who else would name themselves that on a board he was going to visit daily?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 22, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


That poster is powerful evidence.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 22, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Palin was talking about elections.  The useful idiots were specifically chanting to kill cops.  No comparison.


A sick mind wouldn't grasp that Sarah Palin is just full of shit.  He would see it as her giving him a message.

This killer in NYC had nothing to do with the protestors.  He was from Baltimore, shot his girl, knew he couldn't hack prison and decided to kill himself, but not before getting some quick and easy street cred to be remembered by.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It's specifically directed at sick trash like you.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 22, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Palin was talking about elections.  The useful idiots were specifically chanting to kill cops.  No comparison.
> ...



Yep.  He was sick and influenced by the hate speech being spread by media...."What do we want? Dead cops.  When do we want it?  Now"!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Palin was talking about elections.  The useful idiots were specifically chanting to kill cops.  No comparison.
> ...



Well, that's funny because on his FB, HE posted that he was going to kill 2 cops in retaliation for Ferguson, and that was a day or so before he shot his girlfriend.  He planned this as revenge because he is/or was a nut.  Plain and simple.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 23, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


Aha.  And with a name like "Neil N. Blowme", we are supposed to believe that. .. aha. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 23, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


Actually,  you don't know this at all.  You are only making an assumption since the killer was (gasp! ) black.  You obviously lack the intelligence to see that pretty much every case is individual. Poor Blowie.  Not blown and no where to go. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## protectionist (Dec 23, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


Is this proven,  or simply a rumor?  Have you seen the FB page? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It's for sick corrupt filth like you.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Your sick racist game has blown up in your face.  We won't be seeing any more of your buddy, All Sharpton.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Just for you, dumb cocksucker.

Articles Liberal Lies Killed the Two NYC Cops


----------



## Politico (Dec 23, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


You'll be seeing plenty of him.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 23, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. That's amazing. 1 wrong in 179 cases. Those guys are uber professional.
> ...


Golly, the opinion of a prison reform organization. Go figure. So he thinks it's a conflict of interests but believes they are working closely together? And since when do grand juries answer to DAs? You bought it hook, line and sinker but we already know liberals can't think.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> You're claiming that the protestors put the idea into this killer's head to go shoot a cop.
> 
> I'm saying Sarah Palin's poster put it in that killer's head to go shoot a politician.


So thousands of protesters over numerous weeks, chanting all kinds of anti-police rhetoric with supporting (and encouraging) lip service from elected officials all the way up to the top job = some poster of Sarah Palin that had nothing to do with what happened to Giffords?

Liberals can't think.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



WTF is wrong with you anyway?  Do you live under a rock or something?  


Two NYPD cops assassinated in Brooklyn revenge killing - NY Daily News

Days before Saturday’s slayings, Brinsley exhorted his Instagram followers to “burn the flag” in protest of the recent police killings of black men. “Marching up and down the streets does little to nothing to bring awareness to serious matters,” he wrote. “So let’s ruffle some feathers and take it into our own hands and make them watch in horror as we burn what they represent.”


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 23, 2014)

What's really pissing off the RW haters is that neither of these cops was white.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> If the Right-Wing claims that protestors are to blame, they must admit that Sarah Palin was to blame for Gabby Giffords:




That was different. 

Its okay for some ditzy dunderhead to call for the killings of Democrats.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 23, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What's really pissing off the RW haters is that neither of these cops was white.




Whats really pissing you left wing whack jobs off is, you cant really defend what you nuts have done here


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 23, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Golly, the opinion of a prison reform organization. Go figure. So he thinks it's a conflict of interests but believes they are working closely together? And since when do grand juries answer to DAs?


You can't quite fathom how a DA who's dependent on local cops to advance her career would be hesitant to prosecute rogue cops? Golly, you really are stupid, aren't you?


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Politico said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Nope.  He's done.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You're claiming that the protestors put the idea into this killer's head to go shoot a cop.
> ...


They can think, but they're so sick they lie to themselves.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


Oh, so you're queer?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You're claiming that the protestors put the idea into this killer's head to go shoot a cop.
> ...


If one, then the other.

Either people are influenced or they are responsible for their own actions.

Which is it?


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 23, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Golly, the opinion of a prison reform organization. Go figure. So he thinks it's a conflict of interests but believes they are working closely together? And since when do grand juries answer to DAs?
> ...


If they were corrupt. But you didn't prove it, your corrupt brain simply made the accusation. So it was just another leftist  smear from you.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I said liberals can't think. The two aren't nearly the same, people that can think just laugh at you.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What's really pissing off the RW haters is that neither of these cops was white.



Watch This EPIC Video Regarding Murder of NYPD Officers The Federalist Papers


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Yeah.  What of it?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 23, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> If they were corrupt. But you didn't prove it, your corrupt brain simply made the accusation. So it was just another leftist smear from you.


Corruption can't be proven when local DAs serve as defense counselors for accused police officers*.*
"*EXCLUSIVE: In 179 fatalities involving on-duty NYPD cops in 15 years, only 3 cases led to indictments — and just 1 conviction*
*A Daily News analysis of NYPD-involved deaths starts with the 1999 slaying of unarmed Amadou Diallo in a hail of bullets in the Bronx and ends with last month’s shooting death of Akai Gurley in a Brooklyn stairwell. Where race was known, 86% were black or Hispanic."*
*In 179 NYPD-involved deaths only 3 indicted EXCLUSIVE - NY Daily News*


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 23, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "*EXCLUSIVE: In 179 fatalities involving on-duty NYPD cops in 15 years, only 3 cases led to indictments — and just 1 conviction*


1 conviction in 179 fatalities? That's pretty damn good, where's the corruption?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Synthaholic  - wo, dude, your avi is hawt!!!






Damn, I saw her and almost sprang a sprocket.

But those damned seat belts are too thick!!!


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 23, 2014)

Liberal logic is ghey indeed..........never stop for a moment to deliberate on the unintended consequences...........

Just took a stroll across the street and spoke briefly to my neighbor in the court........NYPD detective. To patrolmen in NYC boroughs starting this past Sunday, 911 doesn't mean dick anymore!!


Stoopid fcuking left.....they are good at one thing.......making mountains of disaster out of molehills.


Intellectual assholes living in Bubbleland out in Scratchmyassville and Bumfook USA are the most dangerous mofu's to all of us.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 23, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What's really pissing off the RW haters is that neither of these cops was white.



If anybody is pissed the cops weren't white it's the mob of protesters that were demanding dead cops.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It played on the cable news for 24 hours after the event.  Do you live under a rock?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



What if he was?  Are you a homophobe?

Tell the truth now.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


If you have no defense I understand.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


So, with your username, you are trolling for homosexual sex right here on the open boards of USMB?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


>


Yeah, he's a scumbag.  Has nothing to do with the shot cops.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > What's really pissing off the RW haters is that neither of these cops was white.
> ...


30 people out of 100,000 is a mob?


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I hate competition.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why, of course.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You're part of the problem.

NYC Mayor Calls For Halt To Protests Sharpton Mob Refuse The Federalist Papers


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Sounds like the same lefty trash we see on political forums.

Fox News Embedded a Reporter With the NYC Protesters When He Went Live On-Air This Is How They Reacted Video TheBlaze.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


Some Right-Wing shit rag calling them 'Sharpton's mob' doesn't make it so.

Sharpton has not incited any violence.

Sorry, fool.  You're just not going to get me to say that they shouldn't exercise their Constitutional rights.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The mob chanting for the killing of cops is not a constitutional right, you ignorant cocksucker.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 23, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


It's amazing how the left tries to defend the indefensible, but they will do it every time...sic

I mean what comes out of these peoples mouths don't get any clearer than it does, but the Left will come up with or try to come up with a defense somehow for the situations that transpire out of their camps.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Calling for dead cops in a protest is a constitutional right ?


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



They begin from a base of hate.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 23, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


Might just ask the citizens who had their businesses burned down in Ferguson about that hate or that anger in which they witnessed there, and then ask them where exactly do they think that it comes from ?

It appears that in Ferguson it came from lies and deceit, and in NYC the racial aspect was conveniently added while Ferguson was still simmering hot. They say that the race card is being played to loosely in this nation, and I believe it after all that I am seeing in these things now.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 23, 2014)

What do we want?  Dead protesters.  When do we want it?  Now.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Are you taking him up on his offer?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Are you serious?  You showed a picture from one city . . . 

Why are you libs always like ???  You guys have a real problem with reality, don't you?


----------



## MaryL (Dec 23, 2014)

The media needs to let this go, really...After the ISIL decapitation of a journalist last August , the riots and  protests nearly ended. It was never really a issue to begin with. So word to the wise: let it go.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


It certainly is.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> It's amazing how the left tries to defend the indefensible, but they will do it every time...sic


The Constitution is certainly defensible.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


Free speech is a Constitutional right.

I thought all you teabaggers were all about the Constitution.

More evidence you're all fakes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> What do we want?  Dead protesters.  When do we want it?  Now.


Your right to say.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


Yes.  New York City.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2014)

*Communists Are Behind the Anti-Police Protests In New York*

powerlineblog.com ^

Beginning way back in 2002, we wrote about International A.N.S.W.E.R., a Communist organization that was founded in September 2001 and that organized substantial antiwar demonstrations during the Bush administration. A.N.S.W.E.R. embodied within itself the seeming contradiction between the far left and Islamic extremism: it enthusiastically supported both Kim il Jung and Saddam Hussein, and is directed in part by the Muslim Student Association. Our earliest posts on A.N.S.W.E.R. have been lost in our various database moves; the first one that survives is this brief post from January 2003. At one time I did some research to try to figure out...


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 24, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *Communists Are Behind the Anti-Police Protests In New York*
> 
> powerlineblog.com ^
> 
> Beginning way back in 2002, we wrote about International A.N.S.W.E.R., a Communist organization that was founded in September 2001 and that organized substantial antiwar demonstrations during the Bush administration. A.N.S.W.E.R. embodied within itself the seeming contradiction between the far left and Islamic extremism: it enthusiastically supported both Kim il Jung and Saddam Hussein, and is directed in part by the Muslim Student Association. Our earliest posts on A.N.S.W.E.R. have been lost in our various database moves; the first one that survives is this brief post from January 2003. At one time I did some research to try to figure out...


Of course.  There never was any doubt.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



New York City???!!!!   

So what?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Isn't that where the cops were shot?  Yes.

Aren't the knuckle-draggers on the Right trying to blame the protestors?  Yes.

I've proven that there were only 30 out of 100,000 who were chanting "Kill the Cops".

And even if it were more, it doesn't matter.  Free speech.  Personal responsibility for the murderer.  Butthurt for the wingnuts.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



So what?  The point is that your thread proves N-O-T-H-I-N-G.   

Also, the point is, not that the it's the "fault" of anyone but the person who did the shooting.  However, there are plenty of people fanning the flames when they could easily tell CRIMINALS that if they are going to break the law and fight with the authorities over it, then . . .   who really cares?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 24, 2014)

Mmmm.  Yeah, there are plenty of GOOD examples of police brutality.  Problem is, NONE of these recent episodes are very good examples of such.  It's only became the left WANTS to bring race into it.  They don't bring up examples of police brutality on white people, do they?  Interesting, right?   

Now THIS below is assault by a police officer and it is CLEAR.  It's clear that this "police brutality" stuff is faux outrage on the part of the leftists.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > What do we want?  Dead protesters.  When do we want it?  Now.
> ...



You don't think it's hate speech?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 24, 2014)

Riddle me this.

If Brown had been white...................the businesses burned to the ground would have never been touched.

If Brown had been white...................there wouldn't be a call around the nation to kill cops and kill RACIST CRACKERS........................

If Brown had been white...............Obama wouldn't have said a word about Brown's death............

If Brown had been white..............Sharpton wouldn't have been in Fergison fanning the flames.........

If Brown had been white.............there would have been no looting.......................

If Brown had been white...........the Police officers in NYC would be alive today.....................

The RACE baiters in this country are the President, Sharpton, Jessie Jackson's............and their liberal media to PROMOTE RACIAL HATE in this country.

No other definitions can apply as had this been the deaths of white people, whether justified or not.............NONE OF THIS SHIT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED..............

And here on this board, the leftist DEFEND the acts of a OXYGEN THIEF who ASSASSINATED to police officers doing nothing more than sitting in their Police Car.  Their are dirty cops in this country.  No one denies that.  Yet the moment anything even close to an incident happens to a BLACK MAN the MOBS FORM, the POLITICAL JACK ASSES YELL AND SCREAM..............and the whole things turns to violence in chaos.....................

When it happens to a White person...........notta.............The problem in this country isn't the whites.  It isn't the police..............it is the black mobs who use any situation to burn and loot..........and create the VICTIM status of THEIR OWN CREATION.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I said liberals can't think and you couldn't answer my challenge, blaming me instead. 

"So thousands of protesters over numerous weeks, chanting all kinds of anti-police rhetoric with supporting (and encouraging) lip service from elected officials all the way up to the top job = some poster of Sarah Palin that had nothing to do with what happened to Giffords?

Liberals can't think."


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 24, 2014)

Blog Golfing Obama sends Biden to slain officer s funeral


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> 
> Two NYPD cops shot one fatally in Brooklyn sources - NY Daily News



I believe the wishes of the family should come first before politics or using funerals for show, either way.

If the family feels better and honored for anyone to pay respects who wants to come, including the Mayor,
the family should not be pressured either way. The police, mayor and politicians should
respect the wishes of the family, and not put political pressure on them to accept or reject at a time they are most vulnerable.

My God, they are going through enough with the shock pain and grief, without the media circus and politics added on.
Have mercy on these people, and please stop with any negativity toward anyone at their time they need positive support to heal. Forgiving positive and uplifting thoughts and energy is what will help the family.  Take the rest and put it someplace else, they deserve the most positive healing environment and do not deserve to be pawned for politics. If they want that, that's fine.
But please help the families and communities, and don't exploit or politicize the pain and suffering further. For humanity sake!


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Hope you retards that hate the police are happy.



No, I hope all are made humble so we might join hearts and grieve together. And quit the retributive projections back and forth.
The point of Shakespearean tragedy is to learn to quit repeating the same drama:
"See what a scourge is laid upon your hate, that heaven finds means to kill your joys."


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> This is what happens when we have weak pathetic leadership in this nation.. Period!



Here is a quote I found online that said it all.
Heartbreaking and Sad but I applaud the direct honesty hitting the mark:



			
				Katie Pavlich @KatiePavlich said:
			
		

> *"Cowards like DeBlasio, Sharpton, Holder & Obama stoke bogus racial flames w/ gasoline & then run away & cry politics when real sh*t happens"*


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


>


It's one or the other - are the protestors and Sarah Barracuda both to blame, or are they both not to blame?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that POS De Blasio isn't allowed to go to the funeral.
> ...


The family hasn't said they don't want the Mayor there.

Try to keep up.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



My statement was in general. Mainly about police or others trying to politicize whether the Mayor should go or not.
I am not going to play politics but support the family either way.

Where I am with my healing over these issues, 
other people need to catch up with me, I'm far beyond this political rhetoric
that everyone else seems to be caught in.  I don't go there, sorry.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



As with 9/11, the one thing we can all say is
that NONE of us did enough to stop the killing because it happened.

Had ANY of us done enough to prevent it, it would not have occurred.
You can safely say we ALL FAILED to prevent the violence. That is true regardless!
I share in responsibility because I didn't "do enough" to stop it from happening either.

That is the one thing that no one can argue with. Nobody on the planet did enough to prevent it.
How can you argue with that?

All of us can always do more to reduce our share of the bullying, abuse, hatred and division around us that fuels or leads to violence. it is all around us, so we can each do our part
with the issues we have some influence in. Collectively we can reduce and alleviate conflict,
and the heated emotions that otherwise erupt if these conflicts are not remediated.

When we share in grief and compassion equally, it brings out our
common sense of humanity, society and responsibility we have towards one another.
So that has better chance at succeeding in working toward solutions
than nitpicking over placing projecting or denying blame. Where we share
equally, we can work together most effectively to change and make a difference.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



It's not yet known if the officers themselves signed the petition to not have de Blasio come to their funerals. If they signed it then the commie fuck should stay home.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



I think it is truly brave of them to make such a touching statement.
I still hope the families, officers and officials can work things out well in advance.
And not wait for another person to get shot to face these issues in times of grief and duress.

The statement should be used to push for a resolution, as absolutely necessary to stop inciteful division, 
not further politicize or blame the lack thereof.

Further division merely endangers civil servants and public faith even more.
The point should be to RESTORE good faith relations and fix these horrible problems skirted and skewed by politics.

My hats off to all officers and families, and all people going through this;
may all people have full support needed to rise above politics and join together in unified solutions
that will strengthen our cities and communities, and collectively the nation and the world as we work these out.

My prayers especially to all who are  grieving losses this Christmas Season
and may the blessings of love and healing grace in the New Year bring greater peace and strength to carry through.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Priceless.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Well if you say in a protest *"what do we want, dead cops, when do we want them, NOW"*, and then two cops are ambushed and shot dead by a black man who had issues to begin with, and then it only took one of the messages being given or shouted high upon the roof tops by these protestors in these kinds of ways to settle in, well what do you thing the combination is going to bring as end result  ?, What it did was finally add to or set a person off along with all the other problems in which he or she may have been already experiencing in life.   I'd say that the protestors have a serious problem in all of this now..

I mean what part of this don't people know or understand in life, and that is that *YOU CAN'T YELL FIRE IN A CROWDED THEATER*, where as afterwards people lose their lives in or just outside of the theater all because of such a thing and/or even because of a prank that was being played out in the theater when FIRE was yelled out if be the example of a case.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mmmm.  Yeah, there are plenty of GOOD examples of police brutality.  Problem is, NONE of these recent episodes are very good examples of such.  It's only became the left WANTS to bring race into it.  They don't bring up examples of police brutality on white people, do they?  Interesting, right?
> 
> Now THIS below is assault by a police officer and it is CLEAR.  It's clear that this "police brutality" stuff is faux outrage on the part of the leftists.


EXACTLY, where as each case should be tried on it's own merits, and dealt with pertaining to individuals who break the law. If a group breaks the law however, then they should be also dealt with as individuals (some followers and some leaders for example within or that make up the group), and the system should divvy up the punishment to all in a righteous (i.e. some may be worse than another, so one may do more time than the other) type of manor.  

The feds have created this situation that we see today, because it let corrupt styled politics, and a sad weak leadership become it's backbone of today.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The two don't go together, because Sarah Palin never called for anyone to die in her words spoken during an interview or speech she has given, and if by chance she did in which I don't know about, then yes a few dots maybe added pertaining to possible flame stoking.  No one should call for any harm to come to anyone when politicking or campaigning etc. and I mean what so ever.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mmmm.  Yeah, there are plenty of GOOD examples of police brutality.  Problem is, NONE of these recent episodes are very good examples of such.  It's only became the left WANTS to bring race into it.  They don't bring up examples of police brutality on white people, do they?  Interesting, right?
> 
> Now THIS below is assault by a police officer and it is CLEAR.  It's clear that this "police brutality" stuff is faux outrage on the part of the leftists.



Travis Allen: White teenager shot to death by police
Two Bullets in the Back Houston Press

Cheryl Seymour (white) and Latino cases that got LULAC involved:
One in three police shootings involve unarmed people - Houston Chronicle

the most publicized police brutality cases I can remember in Houston involving the Latino community complaining of racism
* Joe Campos Torres Murder of Joe Campos Torres - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
* Pedro Oregon Grand Jury Clears Police Who Shot Houston Man... 
(although Pedro was not the guilty party, opponents of this as a race case argue that another family member was the drug dealer who the police were after in the raid, and still claim it was not a racist killing of an innocent person because someone else was actually guilty and indirectly at fault. This is similar to arguing Michael Brown or Trayvon Martin were not "innocent," even though they were killed without proper due process; where even if they deserved consequences for criminal behavior, getting an "instant death penalty" still isn't right. So the arguments get entangled because people don't respect defending someone with a criminal background, regardless of race. It gets hard to pinpoint which thing people are judging by.)

* Also you can lookup Rodney Johnson, a Black Officer shot 7 times in the face by a previously deported illegal criminal with a record.

If people have enough confidence or influence in the system to manage the process, they just use the system,
and might hold press conferences, but not mass protests.

for those who DON'T trust the authorities or media, and fear the investigation will be swept under the rug or written off,
that is what sparks these publicity drives.

it looks to me like the Black community petitions as a group to have more collective visible and vocal media presence.
Individually, the cases are "taken for granted." The people affected count as nobody.
So after the problems build and multiply., they finally explode. 

And you have the Al Sharptons and Quanell X's come out in the media to make those cases "represent" what is going wrong.

The SADDEST thing is when the hot potato cases that end up jumped on by the media
are the WORST POSSIBLE examples of what you would WANT to use.

Like using Gary Graham for the anti-death penalty movement which angered opponents worse and hurt credibility
of real cases of innocent people on death row. And now with Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown that become
easy targets for pointing out their criminal reputations, so it  hurts the credibility of people who AREN'T running from the law.

 That's the part that just seem doubly exploitative.

The media won't jump on REAL cases, but seems to pick the Controversial ones, that bait both sides.
The crooks and creeps to turn into poster cases, so both sides go to town defending and attacking each other.

Very sad and sick. Totally distracts from real validity and credibility of cases that the media can't exploit for ratings!!!


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 24, 2014)

I wonder what the outrage would be from blacks and libs if a white guy killed 2 black cops like that.........


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 24, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> I wonder what the outrage would be from blacks and libs if a white guy killed 2 black cops like that.........



In the case of Rodney Johnson, a Black officer killed by an illegal/deportee with a criminal record,
because the lawyers proved by showing "brain scans" the man was mentally deficient, he got
life in prison instead of the death penalty.  

In that case, because the widow was and still is an HPD officer, she used the legal system
to sue for change that would have saved her husband's life.  So it depends on the family I guess.

Other officers were outraged, but she could not speak out publicly because she is employed and under their policies.

It really depends if you use the legal system as your system,
the media, or the ministers, to represent and petition for you.

When people are out of the loop, or the system is so incestuous it can't be checked,
that's when people resort to screaming in the media to get any kind of public pressure going.

Like the public schools and public housing issues I saw get so corrupted, activists I know
had to RELY on holding press conferences, taping conversations and keeping documents
to file in court, etc. to hold any of those "public employees" to account!

I can only imagine that is how the people feel about these cases who are otherwise "left out of the loop."

When you don't have anyone you can trust, it is easy to be exploited politically by those taking advantage of the 
cracks in the system that people fall through. Yes, those cracks exist, but no, inflaming the problems make them worse!

Cases like Cheryl Seymour (the white mental patient shot and killed by police after a call for help) were handled by working WITH police to change the policies on handling mentally ill people. 

The Pedro Oregon case led to Community coalition meetings to take input from volunteers in panel forums until agreements could be reached with police representatives on grievances and recommendations to prevent racial profiling or targeting.

There are plenty of activists meeting with police in light of protests over Ferguson,
but we keep hearing about the threats, riots and hateful campaigns, and we don't hear
about the successful work to form collaborative agreements with police in various locales.

So again, the PEACEFUL civil cases you don't hear about in the news.
Just the messy messed up cases that draw fire from both sides to stir publicity and ratings.

You'd have to dig dieeper to see the cases where people worked CIVILLY and successfully with police
to change policies. Josyln Johnson was working with HPD on a lawsuit to FORCE two-officer patrols as the minimum
as a safety precaution.  We don't hear about her work in the media because she is an employed officer and can't
make public statements, much less go around protesting! Th civilized reform work and efforts are what we SHOULD support but we don't hear about that because it is CIVILIZED and doesn't make the news like the screwed up violent protests.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 24, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm.  Yeah, there are plenty of GOOD examples of police brutality.  Problem is, NONE of these recent episodes are very good examples of such.  It's only became the left WANTS to bring race into it.  They don't bring up examples of police brutality on white people, do they?  Interesting, right?
> ...



The media doesn't react until the baiters and the leaders react on a story, then it becomes a huge story afterwards because someone of so called importance begins taking note of it all, and so the baiters and the leaders are the ones who are picking and choosing what they want to pump up and then pump out in this nation. The media are just lap dogs, and that is all they are. The media is an easy escape goat though, and that is why these so called leaders like Al Sharpton and Deblasio get away with this dividing the nation along agenda lines, race lines, gender lines and/or voter lines etc. every time. When will this nation learn that it is who we all place in charge that either foments division in the nation or brings us all together in the nation ?

I knew this nation was going to go haywire with Obama at the helm, because he can't help it that he finds himself in the position of people figuring him to be an instigator (knee jerk reactor) and/or an agitator that was created by Jeremiah Wright and his surroundings over those years. Now it is really sad to say but I think it's true now, because he has proven this every time he tried to interject himself into these matters so far. His bias shows in his words, so I think he is trying to remain silent now, because he looks at it as a losing proposition to say anything much about these issues, and this is because he really doesn't know what to say otherwise without changing his ways in life first. The Nation is praying for all on this Christmas Eve, but wow what a mess it all is.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Travis Allen: White teenager shot to death by police
> Two Bullets in the Back Houston Press
> 
> Cheryl Seymour (white) and Latino cases that got LULAC involved:
> ...



I'm aware that police brutality exists.  I would leave Trayvon Martin out of this.  He was not killed by a police officer, and YES I consider that case a case of self defense too. 

I am not stating they are either innocent or guilty.  I am saying that if you are going to fight and be uncooperative with the police on the street, then you are NOT going to be walking away.  I wouldn't ever EXPECT the police to let a person walk away either. 

I know there is police brutality and that the police CAN be jerks, but I don't think it is nearly as commonplace as some on the left would have you believe.  And no, I do not believe that most police officers are racist.  I think that is a ridiculous assertion. 



> it looks to me like the Black community petitions as a group to have more collective visible and vocal media presence.
> Individually, the cases are "taken for granted." The people affected count as nobody.
> So after the problems build and multiply., they finally explode.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree with this.  They pick the worst examples to hold up.  They are grasping at straws, it seems to me.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> As with 9/11, the one thing we can all say is
> that NONE of us did enough to stop the killing because it happened.
> 
> Had ANY of us done enough to prevent it, it would not have occurred.


True.  I should have been there to stop the killer's bullet from hitting Mike Brown.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The guy was in Baltimore.  How is he going to hear 30 dopes on a side street in NYC chanting?

You can't yell fire in a crowded theater only because of the potential harm in a stampede of people.  The analogy fails.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


I don't need Sarah Palin to tell me that those are gun targets.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It's the precedence being set, not necessarily the "words."  It's an attitude towards the police/authority that is being encouraged.  

I would like to know, what would some of you liberals have the police do when a giant 300-pound man starts tensing up and giving the police a problem when they are trying to put handcuffs on him?  I don't want to hear your deflections either.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > As with 9/11, the one thing we can all say is
> ...


So you would have taken a bullet for Mike Brown eh ? Even after all you saw in evidence there of, you still would have taken that bullet ? Are you the purest of sheeple in America or what, otherwise are you gullible to follow or swallow just about anything near a bouts that comes down the pipe your way ?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


As many cops that were there, and the poor condition of the mans health, I wouldn't have shut off his wind like they did, because they didn't have to with as many that were there or were involved in the take down, and once they took him down they should have known to immediately adjust what ever problems that Mr.Garner was suffering from. No racial problem here, just a bad move on the police take down because it ended in the man's death, and what he was doing didn't deserve him dying over it.  I am sure that the law never realized he was in that kind of health, but the situation turned bad for him and them who were involved, but it was an accident is all, because they had no way of knowing the man couldn't take a take down in the way they thought they had to subdue him. I bet the police officer who used the throat as a means to help subdue him, has got to be extremely distraught over what has transpired in that situation, and I bet he is completely sorrowful after the fact, and I hope he does everything in his fiber to try and apologize to the family of Eric Garner.

This case should be a learning curve for the police, but not something that cast fear into them where as they are scared now to do their job, because the job comes with risk, and that is the way it will always be so lets morn Eric Garner and his families loss, and also we should consider the police and all that they are put through in order to protect and do their job for the good citizens in this nation.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Use their non-lethal training.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> So you would have taken a bullet for Mike Brown eh ?


No.  Why can't wingnuts read?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Good point, and I agree.  I think it was accidental, but I don't deny that the police can be too rough at times.  I just think that the people who go around saying that it was because the cops hate black people are just race baiting.  I don't think that man's death had anything to do with his ethnicity.  There are plenty of examples of police brutality.  I think the most recent examples do not meet the criteria.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



If a 300-pound man is fighting a man who is, say, 180 pounds, he is going to have to do some extraordinary things to bring that man down to the ground.  That's all there is to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>



Yes, it's the WORST when a person in charge and who has authority is doing the race baiting. That man should be ASHAMED, IMO.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Umm they did, I mean they just didn't walk up and shoot him for doing wrong did they ?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## beagle9 (Dec 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And fired immediately...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



As if.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I realize from your posts that you're confused, but Eric Garner wasn't shot.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## beagle9 (Dec 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I never said that he was, so what are you talking about ? I believe if anyone is confused here it is you, and maybe you need a course in reading comprehension, because your not very good at analyzing or interpreting peoples words correctly here at all.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Must be your convoluted writing style.

If they used non-lethal force he would still be alive.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Such as?  Give us some examples of the non-lethal force you are referring to please.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



They were used as election targets and Palin never said she want Giffords shot. Sharpton's group did.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Some liberals are a little bit wacky I think.  Maybe it's because they smoke too much weed or something.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Taser.  Baton.  Pepper Spray.  Approved holds and takedowns.

The fact that there were 5 officers there and one very fat, out of shape citizen.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> They were used as election targets and Palin never said she want Giffords shot. *Sharpton's group did*.


We've now determined that you are a liar, as well.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You don't think a baton or a taser or pepper spray (in this particular man's case, being asthmatic) could be fatal as well?  

The bottom line here is it was accident and not done out of racism or hatred.  Perhaps the police get a little "twitchy" at times, but who wouldn't when having to deal with the criminal element of society every day?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Did you know that Taser's are lethal, and so are Batons and/or Approved holds and/or some Take downs in rare instances ? It all just depends on the health of the person being dealt with, and how each of these methods work or affect the individual that is being arrested.  People have had heart attacks just from the stress alone of being addressed by an officer(s), and some take downs can result in death if not extremely careful with any individual who has a super fast heart rate all of a sudden. Officers don't have time to ask a person is your health good, and so we hope it is because we are fixing to have to arrest you, and if you resist and for some reason die on us, then know that we don't mean any harm to you, so please don't harm yourself in the event of your arrest right ?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Absolutely.  Almost any method used to take a person down has the potential of causing injury or death.  A person could even bump his or her head on the ground!  That is why you should not fight with the police but wait until your day in court.  That is one reason WHY we have courts, so that you can take up grievances in a civilized manner instead of getting into a street brawl.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 25, 2014)

If you have a heart condition...a tazer can be deadly....


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. Garner may have been fat and out of shape, but that certainly doesn't mean that he was easy to bring down to the ground.  You are supposed to cooperate with the police and address your problems in court.  I don't know why this is difficult for some people to understand.  Fighting with, or being uncooperative with the police carries its OWN charge, because it is also a crime.  

To me, this stuff is just common sense.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > They were used as election targets and Palin never said she want Giffords shot. *Sharpton's group did*.
> ...



Oh, go fuck yourself, you pathetic ignorant loser.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>



The sheriff is a ni.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Naw.  I smoke weed.  They're stupid and dishonest.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)

10 shot 6 killed in 2 days in D.C. News - KXLY.com


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)

Articles A New Poster Child for Black on White Crime


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Yep, but in his case I think it was more about not wanting to get arrested again, so he had that sort of stress level going on, and this was just for the cops being there to deal with him once again.  I took him as basically like a child that begins to exhibit fear because of what was about to happen to him in the way of punishment (i.e. being arrested in this case), because he knew that he had been caught yet again being a problem in the area.  When he began to resist, it was almost as a *child* resisting a parent attempting to punish him for being bad. I think he had slight mental problems from being on the street hustling for way to long.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Well, not being a psychiatrist, or having known the man, I couldn't speak about his mental capabilities.  It's a possibility, I suppose.  Regardless though, the police would really have no way to know this.  They didn't know this man personally.  The only thing they are concerned with is getting the suspect to cooperate, and I assume when it is such a big man they are dealing with, the task might be somewhat intimidating.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 26, 2014)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...


You're inability to prove you're not a liar is noted.

You're way out of your league, kid.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 26, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > As with 9/11, the one thing we can all say is
> ...



Dear Synthaholic
What I mean is I wasn't there to talk Michael Brown and his friends into making better decisions
than to go around grabbing property from businesses or whatever they were doing. Now I hear
there may be other video footage of Brown doing criminal or violent things.

That is where more people can make a difference. Even regular folks like me.

I can, however, say things to my coworkers about their social expectations,
and where this mentality comes from that it's "okay" to steal or freeload off others
"who are better off." And not expecting thieves to pay back what they steal "if they can't afford it."

I challenged my coworkers at my job on that mentality that I found shocking!
They didn't believe people imprisoned for theft should be held responsible for paying it back,
because "they weren't going to do that anyway." I couldn't believe it, couldn't accept that answer, and told them it wasn't right to keep expecting taxpayers to pay for the crimes of others. Why should we as working citizens get more taken out of our paycheck, and our insurance rates go up, when the thousands we spend on inmates per year could already pay for health care without having to dish out more money? They never thought of that.

So that still may not be "enough" to prevent crime yet, but if it starts people thinking
about Accountability, and to quit taking things for granted as paid for by taxes,
maybe we'll start to own up and grow up as a society instead of letting this mentality go unchecked.

Why wait for another Michael Brown to get shot after stealing something?
Why keep paying 50K a year for each person in prison, who isn't expected to work to pay the costs of their own crimes, and then have "no money"
to pay for health care for lawabiding citizens and their families working for an honest living?

Why not intervene at the first sign of a troubled attitude,
and help these young men to step up to the plate and quit setting themselves up to fail as victims.

Why keep paying the cost of crime, several times over, and then complain we don't take home enough money from our paychecks to cover costs of living, education, health care and housing when people in prison are getting all that paid for at taxpayer expense. Does this make any sense?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Great post Emily!  Makes a TON of sense, but you can probably expect this for an answer


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



What I ususally get as an answer is
"I hear what you're saying, but 'NO ONE ELSE' is going to change anything."

Ie each person thinks because OTHER people aren't going to respond,
they don't bother asking. 

Isn't that sad, like each person on their own would have AGREED and liked to change things,
but keeps waiting  to see how OTHER people are going to respond first.

It takes a while for people to get how much power and influence we do have.
That if just 2 or 3 people, maybe 5 get together and start a campaign,
other people might jump up and say why not? that actually  makes sense! And get more ppl on board.

Over several months of talking about this, off and on,
one of my coworkers went from not thinking he had any chance or influence on what politicians did.
So why bother asking or complaining, since once you elect people they are just going to 'keep doing the same thing anyway'
to thinking what if he learned enough about how to manage people and business where he could run for office someday.

And one of my friends who ran for President twice to study how accessible and affordable it was
for the average small  business person to conduct a common sense campaign,
also reported a similar effect on people. Someone he met on the campaign trail who naysayed the idea of
running for President, since only the very richest people with political influence can get anywhere and the rest
get "labeled" as nutcases (my friend Vern is a well respected business owner and common sense person
so he was very hard to label as a nutcase, and caused people to do a doubletake trying to figure him out).

But then over time, this very person came out and was considering running for President or another public office.
So it seems that person had a change in attitude, that the first step is to push for change, and not to be passive
waiting on other people. We'll only get political bozo's in office if only the same people who lie to get ahead run for office.

At some point the honest working people need to get pushing.
Without getting labeled nutcases or teabaggers etc. and demonized for wanting sensible change and govt reforms
that quit dumping larger burdens and debts on the taxpayers to pay for while govt runs amok. At some point the
people are going to have to stand up and put our feet down and quit allowed politician to run unchecked at our expense.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Unfortunately, I think before any meaningful reforms can happen, we need to level out the playing field so that those lesser known and less wealthy candidates who really do care about America and the American people can have a chance at winning elections to make those changes from within.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Kiss my ass, you pusillanimous pissant prairie punk.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hi ChrisL If you and I are on the same page with that, how many others get it, too?
Just had a similar conversation at dinner with my bf family the other night.

What I suggest was to unite all the leaders and potential candidates for 2016
around teams of Vets to take on govt reform, of the VA, the health care, the post office, etc.

And agree to create jobs for Vets fixing these problems,
and form internships to train govt leaders out of these teams.

So whoever it is, regardless of party, who can team up and win the Presidency,
get behind THOSE people who can work effectively and lead other leaders without the divisive politics and waste.

for Republicans, this is important to make sure the right candidates take the lead,
and sell outs like Jeb Bush don't divide the party and shelve half their voting base at home refusing to come out in support.

so just for party unity alone, they should unite around this type of approach
and make sure nobody sells out for politics.

For Democrats, there also needs to be united efforts to solve problems
and not keep exploiting and projecting blame for political points.

I think the Dems have farther to go to unite on principles, and the Republicans have a better chance of
uniting around Constitutional principles.

The most unifying factor I've seen with Democrats is fear of the opponents, having a common enemy.
But that doesn't solve any problems. So it only goes so far.

We need to organize around solutions, and I find the Veterans are a common focus that gets
respect across the board. If the Republicans take the lead in setting up a unified network
for solving issues of govt reform by creating jobs and training for Vet leadership to be in charge,
I believe the Democrats will follow. And we have a chance to work together on real solutions.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



I agree with most of your post.  I agree that veterans are a rallying point, but I want all people to have the chance.  Of course I realize that means some ridiculous or extreme candidates as well (not like there aren't already though), but I would like to see caps on campaign funds (reasonable of course) that would allow everyone to compete.  Let's face it, the "average" person could never hope to get any percentage of the vote because most people will not know who he or she is or the platform.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Agree again. Once internship programs are created to help Vets sustain jobs and gain experience to run for office,
teh SAME programs can be used at the same time for anyone willing to do the work to manage govt reforms.

So it  helps all people, anyone who wants the opportunity to show leadership skills by actually DOING the work
and earning the experience and reputation for effective management in govt reforms.


===========
Example:
Allen West has a foundation for supporting Vet and Minority leaders to train and run for office.

So I propose to work with him and other candidates and Vets on setting up campus satellite centers
in various communities and fields where govt reforms and restitution is called for to correct abuses by govt and corporate politics. [Freedmen's Town national historic district happens to be a case study in itself, and the source of the plans to create community campuses to reform govt, public housing and democratically-elected local management.]

So I propose to set up community model campuses as examples of how to create jobs for Vets and other community/business leaders at the same time, but the same model can be replicated or applied to any number of areas depending on the demand.

It is a SHAME that this model solution came out of a Democratic district, where the ideas were designed and written into law by poor Black residents and community leaders. And yet these plans have been censored and destroyed by Democrat administrations selling out to corporate interests that pay their way to stay in office.

Whatever division is killing these viable business plans for rebuilding the community to be sustainable and self-governing, the same division needs to be overcome to stop killing the whole nation.
=========================================

See Freedmen s Town Historic Churches and Vet Housing and http www.houstonprogressive.org
Also this same campus model can be applied to solve immigration and labor issues with sweatshop slavery by converting factories into sustainable campus communities that don't exploit workers but provide education housing and services onsite.
Earned Amnesty


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes it was just a special situation that no one wants to be a part of, and unfortunately for the ones that were task with such a thing, it blew up in their face sadly enough. I know I would just about hate to ride up on any situation now as a cop, but they will have to continue to do their job regardless of these incidents that go horribly wrong sometimes, I mean they have too for every ones safety.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Dec 26, 2014)

If blacks are in fear because of police presence in their plantation, then work on your crime problems yourselves so police presence isn't required.  Duh!!


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 27, 2014)

You know everyone is demanding that Obama, Holder, Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, and Deblasio become more aware of their idiocy and race pimping in America, because their words have consequences everyone says right, but what about Hollywood ? When will they become aware of their impact on society, and do they have blood on their hands more so than anyone else ?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Dec 27, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> You know everyone is demanding that Obama, Holder, Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, and Deblasio become more aware of their idiocy and race pimping in America, because their words have consequences everyone says right, but what about Hollywood ? When will they become aware of their impact on society, and do they have blood on their hands more so than anyone else ?



Contrition and rectitude are virtues of the righteous. Don't ever expect these evil cowards to own up to the bloodshed they cause.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> You know everyone is demanding that Obama, Holder, Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, and Deblasio become more aware of their idiocy and race pimping in America, because their words have consequences everyone says right, but what about Hollywood ? When will they become aware of their impact on society, and do they have blood on their hands more so than anyone else ?



And the media.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> You know everyone is demanding that Obama, Holder, Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, and Deblasio become more aware of their idiocy and race pimping in America, because their words have consequences everyone says right, but what about Hollywood ? When will they become aware of their impact on society, and do they have blood on their hands more so than anyone else ?


Predictably, you don't even think to include the NRA.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > You know everyone is demanding that Obama, Holder, Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, and Deblasio become more aware of their idiocy and race pimping in America, because their words have consequences everyone says right, but what about Hollywood ? When will they become aware of their impact on society, and do they have blood on their hands more so than anyone else ?
> ...



The NRA has defended criminals over the police?  When?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


This killer had easy access to a gun.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Anyone who has their mind set on killing is going to do it.  I don't what makes you liberals think otherwise.  Do you really think that GUNS make the killer?


----------



## mamooth (Dec 28, 2014)

Groups in the USA that turn funerals into political events:

1. The Westboro Baptist Church
2. The NYPD

Birds of a feather, it would appear.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I just don't see this guy leaning into the squad car to stab both these cops to death.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 28, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Groups in the USA that turn funerals into political events:
> 
> 1. The Westboro Baptist Church
> 2. The NYPD
> ...


Oh so the NYPD who are the victims here, now they are turning funerals into political events eh ? What are you, just like a gullible, liberal, feel good hippie, free love anything goes kind of radical thinker, and is it that you may have smoked far to much pot/weed or what ever else you might could have gotten your hands on in life kind of individual ?  I mean to even come up with something as desperate or as dumb as that one, you got to be on something to think that we would support that kind of BC post. *So you give Deblasio a pass, but the NYPD has to pay with their life eh ? *Typical liberal BC is all this is, and thank God everyone can see right through such BC or we would all be completely lost in life..


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Don't want to give any ideas, because yes words have consequences..


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



He could get guns illegally.  Why do you think that a few laws are going to make guns disappear?  That is never going to happen.  Guns are not going to disappear.  If a person who is intent on killing cannot obtain one legally, then he will obtain one illegally, thereby making it even more difficult to trace back to him in some instances.  This particular shooter killed himself, so that was not an issue.  Of course, same as with drugs, bans and restrictions only strengthen the illegal market because of demand.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not only that, but look throughout history way back in the times when nations only had spears and bows and mid-evil ways of torturing people, and killing people by the thousands or hundreds of thousands. Guess how they got away with killing people by the thousands ? The kings and their men were the only ones who had control of the weapons, while everyone else were slaves or either were only allowed to live under the kingdom just as long as they obeyed certain rules and standards set forth by the King, Pharaoh, Chancellor and/or etc. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't like the government of this nation having total control over us as a people. It's trying harder than ever to do so, and it is using all the useful idiots in order to try and achieve such a goal, but we must resist this for as long as we can.


----------

